# Classic youtube replies



## magnatom (8 Oct 2010)

From time to time I get some classic youtube replies. These I thought were worth sharing with you for your amusement. 



> I hate people like you (cyclists) especially the ones that can go 25mph on 30mph roads... Urgghh.. hope you all get something called motorbikes or cars.



Hmm. He hates us all, but especially the ones than can keep up with traffic. I can quite easily go 35mph on 30mph roads. I wonder if he would like me more or less! 



> You may have some rights as a cyclist but don't try to claim you should have equal rights to a car. When you can go as fast as a car instead of slowing me down, then we'll talk. Until then, as long as you're in front of cars I hope you get abused regularly.



Mmm. Cars apparently have rights, and more interestingly more rights that than a cyclist. I wonder if drivers have rights as well? Maybe they only have rights as soon as they get in their cars. Mmm. That would explain a lot....



> The normal road rules are that the limit is there not only to keep you from going over the speed limit but also to keep you from going under it. If it was possible to police this, they would. By breaking those rules, you are simply making everyone else's life difficult in exchange for your own happiness.




 Now this is a classic. I get the feeling he hasn't quite understood the meaning of the word limit. So it would appear that on a 30mph road, one must travel along it at precisely 30mph. If it were possible, police would prosecute anyone who deviated from this, above or below. I assume that the threashold for deviation would only be limited by the polices ability to detect deviation. Thus with detection equipment with an accuracy of 0.01mph then any deviation equal to or greater than this would result in prosecution. 
It would also appear that anyone that deviates from this prescribed speed leads to general unhappiness in the driving population., thus leading to depression and in extreme cases suicide. Blimey!  No wonder cyclists are despised!


----------



## 2Loose (8 Oct 2010)

magnatom said:


> Now this is a classic. I get the feeling he hasn't quite understood the meaning of the word limit. So it would appear that on a 30mph road, one must travel along it at precisely 30mph. If it were possible, police would prosecute anyone who deviated from this, above or below. I assume that the threashold for deviation would only be limited by the polices ability to detect deviation. Thus with detection equipment with an accuracy of 0.01mph then any deviation equal to or greater than this would result in prosecution.
> It would also appear that anyone that deviates from this prescribed speed leads to general unhappiness in the driving population., thus leading to depression and in extreme cases suicide. Blimey!  No wonder cyclists are despised!



This guy also forgets school runners, buses and traffic jams in general. But why not pick on the scarcest and most vulnerable people to blame instead, that'll make him feel big.


----------



## gaz (8 Oct 2010)

Hahaha that last one is classic. I usually delete those comments to save the poster any further imbaresment.


----------



## magnatom (8 Oct 2010)

gaz said:


> Hahaha that last one is classic. I usually delete those comments to save the poster any further imbaresment.



Oh no! No way I am deleting those. I'm looking forward to replying.  The last two were from a 21 year old Austrialian kid, who puts videos up of his driving (on computer I might add!) and of him playing the Ocarina. Oh to understand his mind!


----------



## HaloJ (8 Oct 2010)

arifralf1982 said:


> You seem to like to take the video when he does something wrong BUT where are people like you when somebody smashes a window or there is an attck going on.



This one was left on one of my vids recently.


----------



## jimboalee (8 Oct 2010)

A passenger in a car called at me "You're breaking the law riding up the inside of cars".

I replied "I try not to break the law when I'm cycling. The last offence I committed was Grievous Bodily Harm".


----------



## Simba (8 Oct 2010)

HaloJ said:


> This one was left on one of my vids recently.



Whats your youtube channel, I am subscribed to loads on here.


----------



## Panter (8 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> A passenger in a car called at me "You're breaking the law riding up the inside of cars".
> 
> I replied "I try not to break the law when I'm cycling. The last offence I committed was Grievous Bodily Harm".




*Stores for future use*


----------



## gaz (8 Oct 2010)

> Pretty sure he was offering a 5 second fiddle, all well and good but I would have only accepted 10 seconds at a push after all that. Stay safe guys don't accept sexual favours


Posted on a video of a left hook and a passenger does a self-gratification artist sign.



> video maker is like all cry cry about smallest of things and doesn't get more than 1k views on anything, and here he gets pwnt for not following a small thing himself.
> Btw dude is like 10feet tall or has a big ass helmet.





> I'm a very keen cyclist. Haven't you got anything better to do? This gets us a bad name. You are quite pathetic gaz. Get a life.


----------



## manalog (8 Oct 2010)

This one was left on my channel and was deleted perhaps he was embarrased

Yh Its A Pitty You Dont Film These Bikes When they Are running peoples children over and not giving a care in the world to busy being in their own mind. Poxy﻿ bikes cause more accidents then cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!&shy;!!


----------



## jimboalee (8 Oct 2010)

I was riding along Victoria Road in Aston where it joins the island over the A38(M). I got to the middle lane to go straight ahead and a young lady in a VW polo came up my left hand side and shouted "Where do you think you're going?"
I shouted back "Where do YOU think I'm going?"

Think about it. First exit off the island was onto Aston Expressway MOTORWAY !!!!


----------



## jimboalee (8 Oct 2010)

I shouldn't really post this 'cus its not PC, but here goes.

A yoof in a tarted up Ford Escort van pulls up infront of me on the Tyburn Road going into Brum. His mate jumps out and legs it across the road in a hurry.

I ride round him and give him a funny look.

He pulls away and drives slowly on my left so I can't pull back over.

At the red lights at Gravelly Industrial estate, he looks at me with his window down with a smirk on his face.

I lean over and say in a quiet tone "A hetrosexual wouldn't have done that."


----------



## DrSquirrel (8 Oct 2010)

magnatom said:


> Now this is a classic. I get the feeling he hasn't quite understood the meaning of the word limit. So it would appear that on a 30mph road, one must travel along it at precisely 30mph. If it were possible, police would prosecute anyone who deviated from this, above or below. I assume that the threashold for deviation would only be limited by the polices ability to detect deviation. Thus with detection equipment with an accuracy of 0.01mph then any deviation equal to or greater than this would result in prosecution.
> It would also appear that anyone that deviates from this prescribed speed leads to general unhappiness in the driving population., thus leading to depression and in extreme cases suicide. Blimey!  No wonder cyclists are despised!



Going from 60 to 30 zones and 30 to 60 zones would be funny if that was true 



The one about doing 25mph in a 30 is probably because a cyclist doing 25 is harder to overtake within 0.1 seconds of the car catching up with you than a cyclist that does 6.2mph at the kerb side.


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Oct 2010)

gaz said:


> Posted on a video of a left hook and a passenger does a self-gratification artist sign.



Yeah, you really should get around having a word with your Mum about that last one Gaz.


----------



## 400bhp (8 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I shouldn't really post this 'cus its not PC, but here goes.
> 
> A yoof in a tarted up Ford Escort van pulls up infront of me on the Tyburn Road going into Brum. His mate jumps out and legs it across the road in a hurry.
> 
> ...



Great come back. Low IQ males really get wound up by slightly indirect homosexual references.


----------



## Crankarm (8 Oct 2010)

gaz said:


> Posted on a video of a left hook and a *passenger does a self-gratification artist sign*.



"Are you still living with your mum?"


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (8 Oct 2010)

I thought one exceedingly eloquent user (Graeme380) had an interesting point on one of my vids... not really sure what it was though (apologies for the swearing, no doubt the Forum software will kick in and edit it):



> "Get a ****ing life you sad little person in the name of all thats ****in holy my god your an amazing twat who cares about you on﻿ your stupid bike its a huge ****ing lorry the guy was maybe lost or got confused it does happen not everyone cycles down the same boring ****ing road to work as you every day"




Also had one from Stylekicks:



stylekicks said:


> "you are on a bicycle - go on the pavement ! If i had a penny for everytime I have﻿ had to slow down because some fool on a bike thinks he can go as fast as a car , i would be a rich man. Stop moaning and buy a car."



to which I replied:

"I bet if you had 1/10 of a penny for every time someone thought you 
were an imbecile you'd be a billionaire. Best stay at home and do some 
drawing of﻿ big fast cars, give everyone else on the roads a chance to survive."

God knows how these people are allowed out alone, much less to be able to drive a vehicle!


----------



## downfader (8 Oct 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I shouldn't really post this 'cus its not PC, but here goes.
> 
> A yoof in a tarted up Ford Escort van pulls up infront of me on the Tyburn Road going into Brum. His mate jumps out and legs it across the road in a hurry.
> 
> ...




 
Was that because he came up your inside


----------



## Jaguar (8 Oct 2010)

This is why I don't allow comments on my videos .... (I'd spend all day correcting the spelling & grammar)


----------



## gaz (8 Oct 2010)

> you are a tiny little piece of shoot...
> What the hell are you thinking?
> you hates everybody who passes you...
> you can overtake anybody from any side doesn't matter????
> ...


----------



## downfader (8 Oct 2010)

> shut it ya wee pr*ck, obviously all you imbreed c**ts dont get a say in the mater when yer dah sh*gs yer sister. Offer me a square go, location



Was a reply from http://www.youtube.c...er/kilted06yass on THIS VID which aint even one of mine....



> yup that's what I mean. If a cyclist bolts in front of me I don't brake at all. I'd rather hit the b*stard, one less peanut on the road.



That one was from http://www.youtube.c.../BillieBobSmith on THIS VID ..again not my vid.

Heres one from mine:


> another cyclist with an anger problem riding too fast for the conditions


( http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2Ilk6PhD9qU ) 

I usually delete the stupid stuff, but that lot was stored in the youtube messages folder so I could paste it here


----------



## jimboalee (8 Oct 2010)

gaz said:


> Posted on a video of a left hook and a passenger *does a self-gratification artist sign*.



Incidentally.

In a short text reply message to a friend who's having a piss take, this is abbreviated to " 5ks " or 'five knuckle shuffle'.


----------



## jimboalee (8 Oct 2010)

downfader said:


> Was that because he came up your inside




Two yoofs in a blue Merc this afternoon. Overtook me at speed on the nearside through a series of vacant parking spaces. Shocked the life out of me.
Didn't get chance to say anything because they were in the distance before I could say 'knife'.


----------



## HLaB (8 Oct 2010)

As of yet, I don't think I've had any stupid replies to my videos on you tube; I guess they're too boring. Or maybe folk just know if I got any stupid reply I wouldn't bother replying to it.


----------



## Bollo (9 Oct 2010)

HLaB said:


> As of yet, I don't think I've had any stupid replies to my videos on you tube; I guess they're too boring. Or maybe folk just know if I got any stupid reply I wouldn't bother replying to it.



It's double-edged. On the one hand it's like shooting idiots in a barrel. On the other, the tidal wave of stupidity leaves you wishing for a global apocalypse (watched from space by me and the lady from the Sky advert - the one that says "you sort it out").


----------



## Crankarm (9 Oct 2010)

My concern posting footage on Youtube would be that it could invite retaliatory action. The probability of meeting the same moton(s) again in a big smoke is probably quite slim, however in a rural area, there might be a strong likelihood of the knuckle dragger moton or similarly deranged nutcases identifying your route and recognising you. It is dangerous enough encountering them once, but a second time .............. So I would just use it soley for evidential purposes should there be a need or my own consumption.


----------



## DrSquirrel (9 Oct 2010)

What I find funny is when we are accused of having no life because we go around filming traffic all day 



> tht van was nowhere near u! u obviously zoomed in with ur camera, and as 4 avin a life it must b pretty borin because u go round filming traffic all day"





> what i would like to know is, do you have a life ?



Offender of one clip shows their eloquence...



> am u a clown ?﻿







Crankarm said:


> My concern posting footage on Youtube would be that it could invite retaliatory action. The probability of meeting the same moton(s) again in a big smoke is probably quite slim, however in a rural area, there might be a strong likelihood of the knuckle dragger moton or similarly deranged nutcases identifying your route and recognising you. It is dangerous enough encountering them once, but a second time .............. So I would just use it soley for evidential purposes should there be a need or my own consumption.



Would they intentionally intimidate you: yes.
Would they intentionally run you over: no.


Most videos come from towns and cities anyway...


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Oct 2010)

I had a driver pull in beside me at a traffic light (we weren't even moving!) and use the self-gratification artist sign.

So sent the video to the Company and complained about inappropriate sexual behavior by their driver. Also asked for a copy of their Equality and Diversity policy as I was an equal rights campaigner for Gay rights and wished to make a formal complaint about sexual harrassment.

Got a wonderful grovelling reply!


----------



## Jaguar (9 Oct 2010)

Crankarm said:


> My concern posting footage on Youtube would be that it could invite retaliatory action.


I started posting vids as stress-relief: rather than regale Mr Jaguar with my sorry tales, I just put them on youtube. He sees the worst ones, and he's in some of them.
It's also been useful to show to drivers that we know, who don't realise what cyclists have to put up with every day. I haven't had any retaliation; my ID is hidden, my camera is discreet.

The latest one seems to have had an effect: I sent it to the local plods, and the school traffic is much reduced this week


----------



## downfader (9 Oct 2010)

Crankarm said:


> My concern posting footage on Youtube would be that it could invite retaliatory action. The probability of meeting the same moton(s) again in a big smoke is probably quite slim, however in a rural area, there might be a strong likelihood of the knuckle dragger moton or similarly deranged nutcases identifying your route and recognising you. It is dangerous enough encountering them once, but a second time .............. So I would just use it soley for evidential purposes should there be a need or my own consumption.




Think about it logically Crankers. Theres a checklist that has to be done before they can run you over:

-is the rider on the same bike
-same place
-same time
-same clothes

Add in that inner city riding you're just a face in the crowd (esp in places like Cambridge) and as DrS says most people couldnt live with the guilt if they did actually hit you (even if they're f***ing moronic). It probably isnt going to happen.


----------



## Crankarm (9 Oct 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> What I find funny is when we are accused of having no life because we go around filming traffic all day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sure about this?
Re-read my post. The clue is "rural routes" ie non urban areas.


----------



## gaz (9 Oct 2010)

I've seen a few vehicles a day/weeks/months after an incident. They somehow drive completely differently and keep quite.


----------



## Crankarm (9 Oct 2010)

downfader said:


> Think about it logically Crankers. Theres a checklist that has to be done before they can run you over:
> 
> -is the rider on the same bike
> -same place
> ...



Go back and read my post. I hope you are more observant on your bike than you have been reading my post. In cities ie urban areas not much liklihood of seeing the moton again. Plus there would hopefully be a few witnesses / CCTV. BUT rural ie isolated routes a totally different story. Self preservation is the aim. Posting footage of incidents on your route is going to give any one watching including nutters an indication of the routes you usually ride. If you commute to and from an outlying rural area to an urban area there is a strong likellihood you ride that route EVERYDAY so would be easy to find. For this reason I would be reluctant to post footage that may further put my safety at risk from deranged loons. It is all very well posting footage and shaming motons, but would it necessarily end there for all motons? Would the embarrassment of being publicly shamed be the end of it for them? Maybe, maybe not.

What makes you so sure a lunatic moton wouldn't run a cyclist down when the red mist comes down? Have you done a survey to suggest how likely or unlikely it would be? How do you account for the significant level of aggression displayed by many motons, not least between themselves, the large number of collisions and fatalities and the underlying attitude that "if it's slower, in my way, and holding me up I try and force it out the way or off the road"? 

You are very trusting to think that a moton wouldn't run a cyclist down if the red mist were to come down.

Remember this case? Although it was ALLEGED the cyclist damaged the wing mirror of the moton's car, what ever happened the cyclist paid with his life. http://www.coventryt...92746-23432533/

http://www.dailymail...ing-mirror.html

From my experience of regular road riding a small but significant number of motons wouldn't think twice about running down and killing a cyclist then if caught lying through their teeth to avoid any charges, prosecution or conviction.


----------



## Crankarm (9 Oct 2010)

gaz said:


> I've seen a few vehicles a day/weeks/months after an incident. They somehow drive completely differently and keep quite.



I think most motons have the memory of a gold fish. Particularly so in urban areas where there is a lot of traffic and so many interactions between all types of road users. Many cyclists, a few days pass and they will have forgotten the cyclist or their memory will be hazy so if they did see you again they would not likely remember it was actually you. Plus don't forget I'm talking about the small but significant number of deranged psychopaths not your average moton who gets a bit annoyed then reflects on how stupid they were which could have resulted in the injury of the cyclist or indeed death, their arrest and prosecution etc ....... I mean the real nutters who really would ......... deliberately drive into or over you.


----------



## Jaguar (9 Oct 2010)

Crankarm said:


> I would be reluctant to post footage that may further put my safety at risk from deranged loons.


That's *if *they see the footage, and *if *they could remember which cyclist shot the film ... and *if *they did attack you, could they be sure they wouldn't appear on film again?


----------



## downfader (9 Oct 2010)

Crankers - you're oversimplifying in a slightly paranoid way. What you need is a local ride-buddy to get your confidence back, mate.


----------



## Crankarm (9 Oct 2010)

downfader said:


> Crankers - *you're oversimplifying in a slightly paranoid way*. What you need is a local ride-buddy to get your confidence back, mate.



I don't think so .....


----------



## taxing (9 Oct 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> I had a driver pull in beside me at a traffic light (we weren't even moving!) and use the self-gratification artist sign.
> 
> So sent the video to the Company and complained about inappropriate sexual behavior by their driver. Also asked for a copy of their Equality and Diversity policy as I was an equal rights campaigner for Gay rights and wished to make a formal complaint about sexual harrassment.
> 
> Got a wonderful grovelling reply!




This is BRILLIANT.


----------



## gaz (9 Oct 2010)

Crankarm said:


> I think most motons have the memory of a gold fish. Particularly so in urban areas where there is a lot of traffic and so many interactions between all types of road users. Many cyclists, a few days pass and they will have forgotten the cyclist or their memory will be hazy so if they did see you again they would not likely remember it was actually you. Plus don't forget I'm talking about the small but significant number of deranged psychopaths not your average moton who gets a bit annoyed then reflects on how stupid they were which could have resulted in the injury of the cyclist or indeed death, their arrest and prosecution etc ....... I mean the real nutters who really would ......... deliberately drive into or over you.



I wouldn't disagree and i do feel like your self slightly, my bike setup with carradice saddle bag and lights are very unique.
Most drivers would recognise who i am if they come up behind me.


----------



## DrSquirrel (9 Oct 2010)

Crankarm said:


> You sure about this?
> Re-read my post. The clue is "rural routes" ie non urban areas.



I know exactly what you said.

My point was most people that film are in cities - thus this "rural route" problem isn't a problem.

Most people on rural routes most likely feel any kind of need for a camera so the amount of videos shot/caught on these routes are much less.

Yes - there is a risk but realistically it's not a problem - I already know all the people I am going to see day to day as it is, maybe they should be the ones worrying that I will be the one waiting next time they are along that way?


----------



## atbman (9 Oct 2010)

I've never used the self-gratification artist sign. I always doff an imaginary cap


----------



## Crankarm (9 Oct 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> I know exactly what you said.
> 
> My point was most people that film are in cities - *thus this "rural route" problem isn't a problem*.
> 
> ...



You are clearly a city rider so wouldn't know anything about commuting from a rural area ................. .


----------



## sadjack (10 Oct 2010)

atbman said:


> I've never used the self-gratification artist sign. I always doff an imaginary cap



I just love that!


----------



## downfader (10 Oct 2010)

sadjack said:


> I just love that!




I've sat there clapping or slapping myself on the forehead before, going "duuuhhhhh!". That usually makes others laugh, which adds to their embarissment.


----------



## DrSquirrel (10 Oct 2010)

Crankarm said:


> You are clearly a city rider so wouldn't know anything about commuting from a rural area ................. .



You are clearly and obviously wrong... stop guessing it, might make you look stupid...


I don't live in a city.
I don't live in a town.
I don't live in a village.


I do at most 1 mile through a small town where my work is in my 10mile+ commute... the rest is rural as a cows arse.


----------



## Peter10 (10 Oct 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> I had a driver pull in beside me at a traffic light (we weren't even moving!) and use the self-gratification artist sign.
> 
> So sent the video to the Company and complained about inappropriate sexual behavior by their driver. Also asked for a copy of their Equality and Diversity policy as I was an equal rights campaigner for Gay rights and wished to make a formal complaint about sexual harrassment.
> 
> Got a wonderful grovelling reply!



Haha love it! Nice one.


----------



## gaz (28 Oct 2010)

Posted on my youtube profile today


> Hello. I live in Los Angeles CA. I just have to say you guys are great cyclist at the pro level. But when it comes to riding on the streets you guys suck and are slow. I would have to say you have no skill on bikes. I would be weaving through all those cars and buses at a average of 20mph and never get hit. You might say I am just crazy. However I truley believe your traffic system sucks.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (29 Oct 2010)

downfader said:


> Think about it logically Crankers. Theres a checklist that has to be done before they can run you over:
> 
> -is the rider on the same bike
> -same place
> ...



Most of Cranky's posts make it fairly clear that the entire world is out to get him. The man can barely step outside his front door without someone trying to throttle him with a dog lead or beat him to death with a jam jar.


----------



## JoysOfSight (29 Oct 2010)

<shuffles off stage left, jam jar hidden behind back />


----------



## joebingo (29 Oct 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> You are clearly and obviously wrong... stop guessing it, might make you look stupid...
> 
> 
> I don't live in a city.
> ...



So you live in a Hamlet? What a tragedy.


----------



## downfader (29 Oct 2010)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Most of Cranky's posts make it fairly clear that the entire world is out to get him. The man can barely step outside his front door without someone trying to throttle him with a dog lead or beat him to death with a jam jar.



I always thought the jam jar was for the a***  



JoysOfSight said:


> <shuffles off stage left, jam jar hidden behind back />




See above


----------



## Cubist (30 Oct 2010)

joebingo said:


> So you live in a Hamlet? What a tragedy.


FFS!


----------



## perplexed (1 Nov 2010)

joebingo said:


> So you live in a Hamlet? What a tragedy.




Ha! Very good...


----------



## 400bhp (1 Nov 2010)

joebingo said:


> So you live in a Hamlet? What a tragedy.



Close, but no cigar.


----------



## neslon (2 Nov 2010)

i think he's havana laugh...


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Nov 2010)

why do many threads on here descend into arguments? 


anyone else got some amusing youtube comments to share?


----------



## jdrussell (3 Nov 2010)

gaz said:


> Hahaha that last one is classic. I usually delete those comments to save the poster any further imbaresment.



please don't that is gold


----------



## magnatom (3 Nov 2010)

Ok. I'll add some recent ones....



> You p***k. I might decide I don't like roads so I'll drive my car on the path.





> You're totally nuts and you smell like a$$!



This one is nice..



> Very bad driving by the coach driver - if he was any good he surely should have been able to knock you off the bike with the front wheels and nailed your ass with the back wheels ..BAN ALL CYCLISTS, YOU THINK YOU OWN THE ROAD, YOUR PATHETIC, CHILDISH, AND IGNORANT !!


----------



## magnatom (3 Nov 2010)

Oh and these two...



> cyclists dont pay road tax and are not insured , so why should they have the same rights as motorists .
> not trying to be funny but they should be moving for motorists , why should anyone have to cruise at a slow pace for someone elses fitness .
> it does make more sense to use a bike in the city but the motorists have to pay to use the road and cyclists dont , is that fair?
> as for the guy in the golf , tidy car





> YOU SEEM TO BE A TYPACAL CYCLIST TO ME, A BIGOT WHO SEEMS TO THINK THEY OWN THE ROAD! GET ON TO THE LOCAL COUNCIL,THEY PUT A LANE IN FOR YOU AND YOU ARE STILL NOT HAPPY! DONT BLAME THE COACH DRIVER FOR TRYING TO PASS YOU! HOW MANEY CYCLISTS DO YOU SEE RIDING SUICIDLEY THROUGH TRAFFIC IGNORING RED LIGHTS ETC?
> I SEE IT EVERY DAY!
> AND YES I DRIVE A COACH !



Nice!


----------



## magnatom (3 Nov 2010)

Just noticed that the chap who wrote this quote...



> You prick. I﻿ might decide I don't like roads so I'll drive my car on the path.



...on one of my videos has a video of himself driving down the road, whilst holding the video camera (here). Mmm.


----------



## goo_mason (3 Nov 2010)

You have to wonder about the sad lives they lead since they obviously spend hours trawling YouTube looking for cycling videos to post their nonsense on 

I love the fact that the dire spelling & grammar tends to match up with the level of intelligence they put over in their posts....


----------



## HLaB (9 Nov 2010)

I've finally got a moronic comment on a youtube video. From this dic gentleman on this video, 



> get in the f*cking bike lane moron


 somehow I don't think I'll bother approving that sad individual's comment.


----------



## downfader (9 Nov 2010)

HLaB said:


> I've finally got a moronic comment on a youtube video. From this dic gentleman on this video,
> 
> somehow I don't think I'll bother approving that sad individual's comment.




SouthamptonHeroes is a definate troll. He seems to use the same language and abuse as previous user SSR1234RSS. The latter got banned for his abuse and I reckon SH is close to it. Makes me wonder if he's a Pompey fan with some grudge as he REALLY hates my city, LOL! A really sad little individual. My advice is block him and remove his comments. SH started picking on Redvee, but the Big R just took the piss out of him.

Other trolls to watch are deanyyyyyyyyy, panictactics, fairwaynoob... 

...who is hysterical, he really goes over the top - threatened to kill me and kept saying "that looks like brixton, are you from brixton, I'll find you c*** I'll find you!" LOL! Another time he left this comment: "you w***ers with cameras on your helmets are so insecure its a joke. you cant go out anywhere with out it, im right aint i..."

..the camera was on the handlebars and I wasnt using the cams at the time he left that.


----------



## gaz (9 Nov 2010)

> you and cycling mikey should get together and create the Over Reacting Pussy On A Bike Club


lol


----------



## magnatom (10 Nov 2010)

gaz said:


> lol



 I feel left out. Can I join the club too? Purrrleeeees!?


----------



## magnatom (10 Nov 2010)

This one is quite interesting



> Sorry mate, but you are involved, it seems, in an incident every time you﻿ go out on your bike......Should say something to you if you will only listen. Apparently it's NEVER you in the wrong. Not having a go mate, but it happens far too often to you. It's no good being 'right' when you're mashed up on the tarmac. I'm an ex motor cyclist....Defensive riding my friend.



My reply is



> Look at the number of videos I have. Look at the number that are about incidents (a lot aren't). Look at the date I posted my first video. Take into account that I cycle twice a day 5 days a week (actually about 4.5 days on average). At the moment my commute is 23 miles a day, with about 16 of that on busy urban roads.
> 
> Do I actually have a lot of incidents? Very few in fact.
> 
> As for never being in the wrong, have a look at my various videos where I admit from the start I was wrong!


----------



## BentMikey (10 Nov 2010)

"THAT SKATER AINT GOT﻿ NO PANCAKE MIX"

is the funniest I've ever had, on this video:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gr1VeQlPcc


----------



## gaz (10 Nov 2010)

magnatom said:


> I feel left out. Can I join the club too? Purrrleeeees!?




I'll have to ask him first, as it was his idea 

__



> If your arguement is safety, then I think your also shooting yourself in the foot. You have 565 videos, which show case dangerous incidents.. riding in the middle of the road is NOT safe, as youve prooved in your videos. Yes, its the fault of the impatient driver, but its all well and good bitching at drivers when your being loaded onto an ambulance.



I'm surprised he's watched all of my videos, well clearly he hasn't as a lot of them are just videos of me having fun. and a fair few of the times i'm in the cycle lane.


----------



## magnatom (10 Nov 2010)

I've just came across this one



> You're totally nuts and you smell like ass!﻿



Nice!


----------



## BentMikey (10 Nov 2010)

gaz said:


> lol



Link please?


----------



## gaz (10 Nov 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Link please?




View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQTRODuuBmU

Dubbl0HPeeetey first comment


----------



## BentMikey (10 Nov 2010)

Cheers! Unsurprisingly, he's already blocked on my channel.


----------



## gaz (10 Nov 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Cheers! Unsurprisingly, he's already blocked on my channel.



And it won't be long till he is on mine.


----------



## magnatom (11 Nov 2010)

Surely this one can't be serious! 



> hahahaha the traffic jams are made by cyclists if﻿ you didn't slow traffic down when it could move the roads wouldbe less conjested. It seems silly to not allow people to ride their bikes on footpaths



It's even more ludicrous when you see what video he made this comment on!

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8t3tAlBl4I[/media]


----------



## benb (11 Nov 2010)

The very definition of cognitive dissonance.


----------



## 2_Flat_erics (11 Nov 2010)

I don't get that many stupid coments but when they do appear I just delete them. 

If the person writing the comment cannot spill or correct grammering usees then me not bothering. 

As for the aggressive "if I see you on the road I will run you down" comments, they are just looking for the reaction so I won't give it to them.


----------



## downfader (11 Nov 2010)

2_Flat_erics said:


> I don't get that many stupid coments but when they do appear I just delete them.
> 
> If the person writing the comment cannot spill or correct grammering usees then me not bothering.
> 
> As for the aggressive "if I see you on the road I will run you down" comments, they are just looking for the reaction so I won't give it to them.




eye cannit speel ether.


----------



## gaz (13 Nov 2010)

> Typical ****ing faggot cyclist. I saw one get knocked over by a car last year and all I could do was piss myself laughing. I know that sounds cruel but they're a feral ****ing menace and need to be stamped out. Of course, I don't mind the recreational cyclists - the ones who wear normal clothes and don't pretend to be something they're not; and who actually observe the road rules and show some respect. The guy in this video wasn't wearing the gay lycra shoot but he's still a ****wit, anyway.


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2010)

Nice


----------



## al78 (14 Nov 2010)

magnatom said:


> Surely this one can't be serious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where was that taken? I've only managed filtering on that scale a couple of times before, on the Embankment in London and on the A25 approaching Dorking..


----------



## downfader (14 Nov 2010)

al78 said:


> Where was that taken? I've only managed filtering on that scale a couple of times before, on the Embankment in London and on the A25 approaching Dorking..




Glasgow iirc, or near there.


----------



## magnatom (16 Nov 2010)

Mmm. Someone loves me. He's left me these two comments:



> ride a bike to work every day. however, i don't ride like you. you seem to be a tattletale crybaby who forces confrontations with innocent motorists, then runs to the internet to whine about things. your spoiled self-entitled attitude ruins things for the decent bike riders out there.
> i hate to say this, but i am also a truck driver, and after i ride my bike to work and lock it to a pole, i would love to see you on the road when i am hauling 20 tons. your videos would end right then.



and this one.



> you should be egged everywhere you go. i bet they egged you because you're locally known as the child molester.
> stop filming children and motorists, you boy-loving, bike-shorts wearing pedophile.
> i bet your bike has a dildo instead of a seat.



Nice! 

He has left a similar 'child molester' comment on someone else's video of me. I can't block that, but youtube have been informed. I'd be very annoyed if he isn't banned when making comments like that.


----------



## BSRU (16 Nov 2010)

Considering the recent criminal cases in the news where people have threatened to blow up an airport or wanting someone stoned to death, it would seem making such threats on the internet is no longer the "wisest" thing to do.
The first one is a threat to kill with a very large vehicle and the second is libellous, not sure how serious the Police are about pursuing internet threats.


----------



## magnatom (16 Nov 2010)

BSRU said:


> Considering the recent criminal cases in the news where people have threatened to blow up an airport or wanting someone stoned to death, it would seem making such threats on the internet is no longer the "wisest" thing to do.
> The first one is a threat to kill with a very large vehicle and the second is libellous, not sure how serious the Police are about pursuing internet threats.



Had he been from the UK I would have considered reporting this. However, he claims to be from the US.


----------



## 007fair (16 Nov 2010)

magnatom said:


> Surely this one can't be serious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I recognised Anniesland cross ...! Switchback not usually that busy


----------



## BSRU (16 Nov 2010)

magnatom said:


> Had he been from the UK I would have considered reporting this. However, he claims to be from the US.



So he is even thicker than at first glance, he had obviously not thought through is rant, unless he expects you to fly over on holiday with your bike, camera and a flashing "Magnatom Is Here" sign and ride near his depot.


----------



## magnatom (16 Nov 2010)

BSRU said:


> So he is even thicker than at first glance, he had obviously not thought through is rant, unless he expects you to fly over on holiday with your bike, camera and a flashing "Magnatom Is Here" sign and ride near his depot.



In general if someone threatens to kill me on youtube, and it appears they are from the UK (possibly local to me). I genuinely offer to meet them. I suggest that if they really want the opportunity, why not meet up so they can have a chance. funnily enough they tend to go silent or sheepish after that.

I am genuinely interested in meeting one of these 'people'.


----------



## BSRU (16 Nov 2010)

magnatom said:


> In general if someone threatens to kill me on youtube, and it appears they are from the UK (possibly local to me). I genuinely offer to meet them. I suggest that if they really want the opportunity, why not meet up so they can have a chance. funnily enough they tend to go silent or sheepish after that.
> 
> I am genuinely interested in meeting one of these 'people'.



When I very first started on YouTube, I had one guy who threatened to crash into me, unfortunately the stupid idiot had used his real name as a login name, so it was easy to find his address. I replied with his address and he went very quiet. If I had known the Police might have done something about it I would have definitely reported him.


----------



## Panter (16 Nov 2010)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Most of Cranky's posts make it fairly clear that the entire world is out to get him. The man can barely step outside his front door without someone trying to throttle him with a dog lead or beat him to death with a jam jar.



Dammit, another perfectly good keyboard ruined with coffee spray...


----------



## downfader (16 Nov 2010)

magnatom said:


> Mmm. Someone loves me. He's left me these two comments:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They're f***ing cowards in real life. I'm pretty sure if someone called me a peado to my face it wouldnt end politely. 

I might have a little google on the user and see what comes up


----------



## BentMikey (16 Nov 2010)

That's pretty outrageous Dave, I reported the comment as well.

On another note, here's quite an interesting conversation I'm having with someone I presume is a bus driver from this garage, perhaps even the very driver I videoed, although he denies that:

http://www.youtube.com/comment_servlet?all_comments=1&v=OmXH01sZilQ


----------



## downfader (16 Nov 2010)

BentMikey said:


> That's pretty outrageous Dave, I reported the comment as well.
> 
> On another note, here's quite an interesting conversation I'm having with someone I presume is a bus driver from this garage, perhaps even the very driver I videoed, although he denies that:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...1&v=OmXH01sZilQ




Cant find Dave's little friend, but have replied to TheGoldfishTank - that guys a bit of a pleb tbh


----------



## gaz (17 Nov 2010)

> Okay, genz545, you act like your some sort of vulnerable victim on the road, but you go around winging and shouting at bus drivers/car drivers, throwing around insults and losing your temper, publishing their number plates in your online videos, trying to name and shame them on the internet and acting like you're high and mighty.... in short, you're just as much as an aggresive douche bag as the "bad" drivers in your videos.
> 
> Had to be said.


----------



## Archie (17 Nov 2010)

I really don't know what to do about This one . 



> I have an idea why they did﻿ this...Maybe it's because you're riding a bicycle on a dual carriageway where the minimum speed limit is going to be 40 mph....You are just a ****ing annoyance to all cars who drive on roads, you get in the way, you cause cars to do dangerous overtakes because they are OBVIOUSLY going to get impatient sitting behind you...Pay for some road tax and i would potentially respect you more...****



I could try and have some sport, but we're clearly dealing with a dimwit; it just doesn't seem worth the effort.


----------



## gaz (18 Nov 2010)

Archie said:


> I really don't know what to do about This one .
> 
> 
> 
> I could try and have some sport, but we're clearly dealing with a dimwit; it just doesn't seem worth the effort.



Clearly knows nothing about the road system. minimum speed limit? road tax? so 1930's


----------



## BentMikey (18 Nov 2010)

Archie said:


> I really don't know what to do about This one .
> 
> 
> 
> I could try and have some sport, but we're clearly dealing with a dimwit; it just doesn't seem worth the effort.



He's prime for being blocked IMO, and would be on my channel. I do sometimes allow this kind of comment as it makes the author look like a right tit.


----------



## downfader (18 Nov 2010)

Archie said:


> I really don't know what to do about This one .
> 
> 
> 
> I could try and have some sport, but we're clearly dealing with a dimwit; it just doesn't seem worth the effort.




I didnt know cars could get annoyed.


----------



## HLaB (19 Nov 2010)

This seems to be more constructive trolling for a change from Plebscrubber but tbh I can't be bothered replying tot this Australian over this Video; there is a cycle lane ocaissionally and I use it when its safe to do so, which was actually a fair bit in that clip. His other point he suggest is there was pavement cycling, rather than getting crushed by the bus/ delayed for ages; I hopped off the bike and walked the 2m on to the dedicated cycle island (all be it a lot of peds use it, which is OK IMO) and got back on, on the road.


> There is a dedicated bike lane most the way but the rider hardly uses it at all, getting amongst the traffic in the car lanes all﻿ the time.
> 
> Also he jumps on to the footpath when a bus is in his way. If you want the rights of a car, act like one and follow the rules.


----------



## lit (19 Nov 2010)

> If you want the rights of a car, act like one and follow the rules.



I think he is a confused driver, someone needs to inform bikes have rights, cars have licenses.


----------



## semislickstick (19 Nov 2010)

> If you want the rights of a car, act like one and follow the rules.



Yeap, park your bike in the middle of one of THEIR car lanes.


----------



## gaz (19 Nov 2010)

I post this video about a good overtake from a HGV driver


> Just report him anyway, chances are he's giving you a wide burth because he's on his last warning at work because he's usually a bad﻿ driver. By complaining you'll get that idiot off the road and make the road safer for the rest of us.


----------



## downfader (19 Nov 2010)

HLaB said:


> This seems to be more constructive trolling for a change from Plebscrubber but tbh I can't be bothered replying tot this Australian over this Video; there is a cycle lane ocaissionally and I use it when its safe to do so, which was actually a fair bit in that clip. His other point he suggest is there was pavement cycling, rather than getting crushed by the bus/ delayed for ages; I hopped off the bike and walked the 2m on to the dedicated cycle island (all be it a lot of peds use it, which is OK IMO) and got back on, on the road.



In Aus iirc they have done the same as ROI and all cyclists must use the cyclelanes/paths where provided. He is obviously too daft to realise their laws dont apply here and for good reason. 



gaz said:


> I post this video about a good overtake from a HGV driver




Yeah reporting a good driver for some made up "bad driving" would be counter intuitive imo. Better to report them for being a knight of the road, the carrot and all that. Strikes me as an anti-car weirdo (have met a few on youtube - do they not realise how their bikes are delivered LMAO!!)


----------



## HLaB (19 Nov 2010)

semislickstick said:


> Yeap, park your bike in the middle of one of THEIR car lanes.


LOL



gaz said:


> I post this video about a good overtake from a HGV driver



and Double LOL


----------



## downfader (19 Nov 2010)

On one of the motorcyclist's vids I sometimes watch:



> thats rich coming from a w***er bike rider. 99% of you lot couldnt give two﻿ f***s about road laws, and ride as if you the only f***ers out there, only down side to this video is, he didnt take you down. A pay back for all the s*** you've dished out, on your t*** machine I f***ing hate you lot with a passion.



Someone's going to have a coronary before long and it aint the biker... 

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjIaWwDt1go
Contains swearing, naturally given what happened...


----------



## As Easy As Riding A Bike (19 Nov 2010)

Archie said:


> I really don't know what to do about This one .
> I could try and have some sport, but we're clearly dealing with a dimwit; it just doesn't seem worth the effort.



That guy is 1000% troll. Look at his channel if you doubt me.


----------



## downfader (19 Nov 2010)

WheelyGoodFun said:


> That guy is 1000% troll. Look at his channel if you doubt me.




Aye..! And he's too f***ing stupid to realise it by the looks. Unintentional trolls are funny as hell, you can often wind them right up and they go completely loopy.


----------



## gaz (19 Nov 2010)

downfader said:


> Someone's going to have a coronary before long and it aint the biker...
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SjIaWwDt1go Contains swearing, naturally given what happened...



I loooove premisis. 'Expensive car with no brain' hahaha


----------



## downfader (19 Nov 2010)

gaz said:


> I loooove premisis. 'Expensive car with no brain' hahaha




He's a Legend!


----------



## downfader (22 Nov 2010)

> When Im riding my push bike I only ever ride on the pavement and my kids were never allowed to ride on the road, Im sure there are many parents who wish they'd not allowed their kids to ride on the road, where I live it aint to busy and well accepted riding on the pavement



A polite comment but slightly misguided.


----------



## gaz (25 Nov 2010)

On this video someone posts this


> i think it was ok ...those transam drivers know how to drive..i,ve been with them for over﻿ 20 years..


How can that overtake be fine!


----------



## downfader (25 Nov 2010)

gaz said:


> On this video someone posts this
> 
> How can that overtake be fine!




Its not, and as I replied to him I know a couple of LGV drivers who would express some considerable concern.


----------



## HLaB (25 Nov 2010)

gaz said:


> On this video someone posts this
> 
> 
> 
> > i think it was ok ...those transam drivers know how to drive..i,ve been with them for over﻿ 20 years..


----------



## downfader (28 Nov 2010)

From THIS USER



> Please do﻿ the world a favor and ride your bike into on coming traffic



Strangely on this video: 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcpHJLiQutw


----------



## semislickstick (28 Nov 2010)

downfader said:


> From THIS USER
> 
> 
> 
> Strangely on this video: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bcpHJLiQutw




He threatened to hit me next time on one of my vids(comment has gone?), he's in a different country though. I can't believe he's really 24.


----------



## downfader (28 Nov 2010)

semislickstick said:


> He threatened to hit me next time on one of my vids(comment has gone?), he's in a different country though. I can't believe he's really 24.




MelloVello has had the same prat (or is that your vids, I lose track  )


----------



## BSRU (29 Nov 2010)

Is there something special about Southampton, I received a long message from someone called Howard Dodds from Southampton, his profile has a link to his facebook page . A little search shows he is single lives at home and prepares cars for rental for Enterprise Rent-a-Car for "idiots ... to hire".



> 1ns4ne1d10t has posted a comment on your profile:
> 
> I saw some of your slanderous and harassing footage against car drivers which is vigilante, I can understand you being a vigilante if it was dangerous driving but none of what the motorists actually do affect you. Some of them are making genuine mistakes and they are using bus lanes. Its not your problem what other motorists do and you are not paid by anyone to do this and thats why we have Police.
> 
> I think you should stop penalising motorists in their cars because A: you are not the law and B: One day someone will catch you and seriously hurt you. God help you if my numberplate ends up on your page for a stupid slanderous reason. I will be seeing you in court for the offences of slander and harassment if you do so be warned!!!


​


----------



## gaz (29 Nov 2010)

Slander and harrasement. Lol!!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Nov 2010)

Got a nice one only this morning on one of my vids:

"The fella who uploaded this vid is a jobs worth c*nt! The van driver had right of way u moron........"

Which was nice. I do so enjoy the pleasant conversations which follow such marvellously eloquent beginnings...


----------



## DrSquirrel (29 Nov 2010)

Or they know exactly what they are saying.


Reporting these are useless on our own, but if we post up a user, and we all report them maybe it will work - though this is best suited if they have a proper active channel . if its just a sign up to speak shoot it wont mean much.




I had someone hoping I caught AIDS the other week, it was that bad that I thought it was sarcasm (as the video was). Though looking at their profile and other comments - troll.


----------



## downfader (29 Nov 2010)

BSRU said:


> Is there something special about Southampton, I received a long message from someone called Howard Dodds from Southampton, his profile has a link to his facebook page . A little search shows he is single lives at home and prepares cars for rental for Enterprise Rent-a-Car for "idiots ... to hire".
> 
> 
> ​




That guy has spammed me a couple of times in the past, I think I blocked him in the end. He's a class a muppet, even put his full address up on Bebo at one point (Peartree Avenue in Southampton iirc, with loads of pics of his car and plates incase you get lost and need a pointer)


----------



## downfader (29 Nov 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> Or they know exactly what they are saying.
> 
> 
> Reporting these are useless on our own, but if we post up a user, and we all report them maybe it will work - though this is best suited if they have a proper active channel . if its just a sign up to speak shoot it wont mean much.
> ...




Exactly. Usually I will mark the spam button on their comments, if everyone did this perhaps youtube would take a stronger line... though somehow I doubt it. The trouble is its hard to report a user, I have tried myself in the past (someone was spreading sh*t about me on there) but youtube just sent back a message saying "just block them".

Yeah cos that really stops someone spreading lies about you.  

The other thing we could all do is target the more extreme messages and send links to someone like Crime Stoppers - they in turn might get a bit p*ssed off with getting the reports and might put pressure on Youtube to be a bit more responsible? Bit harsh on Crime Stoppers and co though. 

Also, if anyone wants a copy of my Troll list for Youtube let me know, PM me. I keep track of some of the nasty ones and tend to PM people on Youtube if they come across them and dont realise. I would hope it gives them the power to feel they can actually remove comments and block.


----------



## DrSquirrel (29 Nov 2010)

Troll list would be handy...


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Nov 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Got a nice one only this morning on one of my vids:
> 
> "The fella who uploaded this vid is a jobs worth c*nt! The van driver had right of way u moron........"
> 
> Which was nice. I do so enjoy the pleasant conversations which follow such marvellously eloquent beginnings...



He same guy's views on religion:



> TheBoilerhead 1 week ago It's the Jews that started all this shoot, I'm 100% english and﻿ do not agree with the racist chant towards Muslims as they arn't the enemy, it's the puppet. Government that we should be protesting against, poor mans blood for fat American Jew profit........... Wake up u sheep and stop believing the shoot the media are selling yahz.......



'nuff said


----------



## DrSquirrel (29 Nov 2010)

ITS THE PUPPEEEEEEEEEET.

Fail on use of a period...


----------



## BSRU (29 Nov 2010)

downfader said:


> That guy has spammed me a couple of times in the past, I think I blocked him in the end. He's a class a muppet, even put his full address up on Bebo at one point (Peartree Avenue in Southampton iirc, with loads of pics of his car and plates incase you get lost and need a pointer)



They tend not to be the most tech savvie people, but he does seem dim even for a standard troll.

If I watch other cyclists videos I notice any trolls I tend to pre-emptively block them as they generally have little else to do apart from writing pointless comments on YouTube.


----------



## downfader (30 Nov 2010)

Right, I'll add the troll list here (since one of the lil f***ers has p***ed me off)

*chew1047* (claims to be a trucker, likes to torture animals
*JamieVanDevil* (usually says stuff like "if it had been me I'd have knocked you off"
*2009jimmy2009* (this one has a screw loose, check out his subscribers as many of those are trouble makers, theres even a 2010 version of this idiot)

*battletruck100 *often calls cyclists a "c***" for not paying "road tax" etc etc
http://www.youtube.com/user/kilted06yass tried to get me to post a time and place, idiot
http://www.youtube.com/user/fireandrain1 "The day I take advice from some c*** on a push bike will be the day I rip up my CLASS 1 licence"

http://www.youtube.com/user/ssr1234rss local boy, I think its the same bloke as http://www.youtube.com/user/southamptonsheroes judging by the language, and spelling mistakes

http://www.youtube.com/user/fairwaynoob this one is mental. REALLY funny when he gets wound up: "all cyclist are gay boys, who you trying to kid w***er? all cyclist are poor gypsys. when i get my way cyclist dont live longer cos i run the c***s over. now f*** off and haunt someone else"

http://www.youtube.com/user/coachdriverjed 

http://www.youtube.com/user/panictactics "You called it a pedestrian crossing in the description and you clearly were on your bike, w***er" Toucan Crossing vid

http://www.youtube.com/user/kingoftyranni "Cyclist a**holes think they are both automobiles and pedestrians and enjoy the rights of﻿ both and it is always the other person's fault. If there is no other person, then it's the society or god's fault. What little babies."

http://www.youtube.com/user/ibdfnman "Please do the world a favor and ride your bike into on coming traffic"

These are the worst ones, will post more later if I get the chance.


----------



## BentMikey (30 Nov 2010)

I have 96, LOL!


----------



## downfader (30 Nov 2010)

BentMikey said:


> I have 96, LOL!




A good 20 or so of the worst ones got kicked out. Possibly they've signed up as someone else in the meantime. I've focussed on the more cyclist-hater type. Theres some rather nasty racist types using youtube, and some weirdo rightwing creationalists if you watch the science vids.


----------



## downfader (11 Dec 2010)

> kingoftyranni has been terminated due to multiple or severe violations of our Community Guidelines.



 'bout time.


----------



## magnatom (20 Dec 2010)

> How much road tax do you pay?
> 
> how much fuel duty do you pay?
> 
> ...



My reply:



> No road tax, but I do pay VED on my Citreon C4 Picasso Grande.
> 
> I pay fuel duty on what I use. What I save by riding, I spend on my family. :-)
> 
> ...


<br><br><img class="bbc_emoticon" alt="" src="http://www.cyclechat.net/styles/default/xenforo/smilies/biggrin.gif"><br>


----------



## gaz (20 Dec 2010)

At this time of year, and the times coming, i use a similar line to your magnatom of someone throws the tax argument.

"well could you please pay some more roadtax to pay for the pot hole repairs that your vehicle is making worse." or something similar


----------



## 2_Flat_erics (1 Jan 2011)

Had this comment added this morning to this video.



> Did you notice the sidewalk﻿ next to you?
> 
> Road = Cars
> 
> TheBbergner86 5 hours ago


----------



## downfader (1 Jan 2011)

2_Flat_erics said:


> Had this comment added this morning to this video.




He lists his hometown as "Trollsburg". Need I say more. You can get a sense of what kind of youtuber someone is by going on their page and having a look at the comments on the profile, or the recent viewing or comments the leave in their recent activity section. One of his seems to be encouraging a trucker to drive into cyclists. 

People like that, and the "did he hit you" tosser also on there I tend to just delete. I have little interest in getting into arguments with them as they're generally there to wind us all up. 

Following his profile I found this: 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlTH1zMigWU
Have left a reply, will see if he starts getting antsy on me.


----------



## atomboy (1 Jan 2011)

> what an idiot...
> i mean the cyclist.
> 
> can you imagine how you would feel if you were cycling along and a pedestrian suddenly jumped out in front of you? wouldnt it be a shock?. Well drivers expect to see cars and other large vehicles on the road. A cycle is a fraction of the size and when moving can easily be missed. a cycle that suddenly and unexpectedly appears is a real danger to others and to themselves.
> ...



I got this comment to my last video. 

(What pedestrian jumps out to the centre of the road/lane?!)


----------



## crumpetman (1 Jan 2011)

2_Flat_erics said:


> Had this comment added this morning to this video.



Sidewalk = american therefore he does not know what he is talking about in relation to UK cycling and road use.

It was a poor overtake but on that stretch I am usually in the middle of the lane going past the BP.


----------



## downfader (1 Jan 2011)

atomboy said:


> I got this comment to my last video.
> 
> (What pedestrian jumps out to the centre of the road/lane?!)




Failure of logic on the commenter's part. There is a great example that this is untrue by another video on youtube:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBmE92n5mEI


Its all about looking and how we look.


----------



## 2_Flat_erics (6 Jan 2011)

had a classy comment on This video this morning



> id swerve towards the cyclist, they are softer and cause less﻿ car damage
> TheVellat 30 minutes ago


----------



## downfader (6 Jan 2011)

2_Flat_erics said:


> had a classy comment on This video this morning




I saw the dumbass moaning about helmets too.. so I've replied to that too.


----------



## downfader (6 Jan 2011)

Actually.. as a side note I got into a conversation with someone over a rant video he'd made about cyclists in the States. (I put the video on my blog and talked about the mentality)

He made some specious comments that its the cyclist's fault if he takes a corner too fast and takes one out. I replied that its down to him to drive safely and countered some of his arguments (most of which I now forget as it was 1am). His reply was typically daft that (paraphrased) "it aint gonna be me that gets hurt!"

I noticed the next day I'd had a reply to my comment that he needn't take my word for it, it could contact his local Police force and ask how to drive around cyclists. When I clicked on the link I noticed all our converse had been removed.

Do you think I got to him? I know I can be "persistant" at times.


----------



## 2_Flat_erics (6 Jan 2011)

I seem to have attracted a troll today...

comment added to this video.



> Perhaps it's because you're cycling in the middle of the ****in road you daft﻿ ****
> TonyHewes 2 hours ago



Same guy also added comment to this video.



> Yeah well he and his business actually pay for the road you're using for **** all, so get out﻿ the way ****.



and finally he posted the following comment on my profile page.



> Listen ****er; if﻿ you can't afford a car and want to ride on the roads we pay for you to use, at leat stay in the cycle lanes of near the kerb. ***** like you are fair game for a big 18 wheeler like mine.....LOL



The cyclechat forum software has automatically asterixed out some of the more colourful words...

You gotta just love these people.


----------



## downfader (6 Jan 2011)

2_Flat_erics said:


> I seem to have attracted a troll today...
> 
> comment added to this video.
> 
> ...




People like that - dont give them the voice, just delete their comments from the videos/profile and block. The last one I had like that I did this to, I then posted "next time be polite - blocked" on their profile and blocked them.

Youtube aint a democracy.


----------



## gaz (6 Jan 2011)

> I'm astonished, you should stop going out with a camera to film and criticise everithing and everybody, you are only gonna get more and more frustrated, also I honestly think you are not the experienced rider you think you are, not because of this video but most of the others aswell...and even if I agree with part of you say, I suggest you try to brake some rules sometimes, the unnecessary ones at least, you might enjoy!


----------



## downfader (6 Jan 2011)

Gaz, that ones trying the old "break em down" tactic.  Oldest troll b*ll*x in the book


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jan 2011)

LOL, all very amusing!!


----------



## DrSquirrel (7 Jan 2011)

2_Flat_erics said:


> I seem to have attracted a troll today...
> 
> comment added to this video.
> 
> ...



The comments regarding "his business pays for the roads". I love to follow up with "no, his customers pay his wage, which pays for "the road", his taxes else where including his own council tax... his customers also pay their own council tax and taxes so they are paying for the road... NOT the driver"

The way people mention this seems to sound like its the driver/business in question etc - so its always good to taunt them about where their money actually comes from... "get out of the way because I pay your wages!" 


btw have you actually sent this to the company? You never know, Tony Hewes might be a real name and one of the drivers (hopefully not the owner of course as that wont help anything).


----------



## downfader (17 Jan 2011)

TheMadCyclist said:


> Yay, got my first troll!
> 
> Fleetwoodsucks




That one floats around now and again. Not that prollific a troll, mostly lazy.


----------



## magnatom (18 Jan 2011)

I found this one quite interesting. 




> I carry a broom on my coach for cyclist like this﻿ one
> 
> russellbar01 29 minutes ago







> @russellbar01
> 
> So R***** B****** of Croughton, who not only drives a coach (Northampton﻿ to Chelmsford) but is on the board of South Northants Homes, and is or has been a custody visitor for the local police:
> 
> ...


----------



## magnatom (18 Jan 2011)

Ha! I'm quite impressed how he squirmed out of that one.



> Not for use a a weapon as i can handle myself without a broom.No, the broom is to be offered so﻿ the cyclist can sweep his friggin' cycle path and use it m'lud.


----------



## Jezston (18 Jan 2011)

Touché!


----------



## downfader (18 Jan 2011)

Jezston said:


> Touché!




Feelie..

..no wait...!


----------



## atomboy (9 Feb 2011)

> "u lame ****....****ing cyclists..try ****ing ride on the side of the road not in the middle dumb****.and that driver...WTF?why he didnt get out of his car and wooped youre ass?!?!?! "



Here.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (9 Feb 2011)

Classic one from MacZippy... my vid shows an idiot overtaking me when I'm overtaking a parked lorry. He squeezes through dangerously to join the traffic a few metres ahead which is moving slowly... and when I shout he winds his window down and starts making gestures out of it before finally accelerating away (the traffic ahead has now cleared somewhat).

The comment is:

"Highway﻿ code says: You should keep both hands on the handlebars except when signalling or changing gear. That means you were in the wrong for gesturing."

I mean, WTF??? Does this guy seriously have a brain???? Lol.


----------



## magnatom (9 Feb 2011)

Two 'nice' comments today from the same guy on different videos. They will put the swear filter to the test....



> YOU STUPID ****...I SAY THIS BECAUSE YOU RIDE A BICYCLE ON A ROADWAY, WHERE HEAVY 2/3/4/5/6/7 TON VEHICHLES DRIVE.
> 
> WHY DO YOU THINK YOU HAVE PRIORITY?
> 
> YOUR A ****ING GERM...WE ARE THE ****IN ANTI VIRUS YOU OLD BASTARD!



and then...



> YOU REALLY ARE A PRICK LOL...I CAN IMAGINE WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE IN YOUR TIGHT SHORTS, YOUR HELMET AND YOUR FLOURESENTS...LOL, "YOU'LL BE ON YOUTUBE TOMMOROW"...CHILDISH MUCH?
> 
> I'D HAVE RUN YOU THE **** DOWN, SILLY ****!



There are some right loons out there!


----------



## downfader (9 Feb 2011)

atomboy said:


> Here.



Just typical troll b*ll*cks imo. Delete, block and ignore. If we listened to idiots like that we'd all be dead.  



Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Classic one from MacZippy... my vid shows an idiot overtaking me when I'm overtaking a parked lorry. He squeezes through dangerously to join the traffic a few metres ahead which is moving slowly... and when I shout he winds his window down and starts making gestures out of it before finally accelerating away (the traffic ahead has now cleared somewhat).
> 
> The comment is:
> 
> ...



MacZippy has been trolling every other cyclist I could find. He is deliberately ignoring all the relevant advice in the HC to cause the usual troll-created backlash. He's been telling cyclists to get off and walk around RABs:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpSq5SOZ-fw

 <= he's a coffee-shaker


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Feb 2011)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> "Highway﻿ code says: You should keep both hands on the handlebars except when signalling or changing gear. That means you were in the wrong for gesturing."



"I put it to you, sir, that I _was_ signalling."


----------



## downfader (9 Feb 2011)

magnatom said:


> Two 'nice' comments today from the same guy on different videos. They will put the swear filter to the test....
> 
> and then...
> 
> There are some right loons out there!



I dont know why you give them the voice (and allow other subsequently to give them attention). Some of the stuff that gets posted on yours I would never allow on mine. Each to their own I suppose. 




John the Monkey said:


> "I put it to you, sir, that I _was_ signalling."


----------



## magnatom (9 Feb 2011)

downfader said:


> I dont know why you give them the voice (and allow other subsequently to give them attention). Some of the stuff that gets posted on yours I would never allow on mine. Each to their own I suppose.




I'm a believer in free speech, and so long as they don't cross a line (actually saying they will come and get me, or insult my family) then I'll tend to leave it there. 

I also think it is important for others to see the vitriol that we as cyclists face from time to time.


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2011)

magnatom said:


> I also think it is important for others to see the vitriol that we as cyclists face from time to time.



I would like to think so but I think it just adds fuel to the fire, incites more muppets, etc. :-(


----------



## downfader (9 Feb 2011)

magnatom said:


> I'm a believer in free speech, and so long as they don't cross a line (actually saying they will come and get me, or insult my family) then I'll tend to leave it there.
> 
> I also think it is important for others to see the vitriol that we as cyclists face from time to time.




Having recently spoken to someone who is non-cyclist in my family and drawn their attention to these kinds of comments it perhaps justifies an opinion. I think we need more positive re-enforcement somehow, rather than having other cyclists feel, on the back foot, that they have to chip in and defend. 

I'm starting to feel that the negative comments tend to give negative re-enforcement of such attitudes. It might be better to collate the worst ones into a blog post and deal with it there? I think this is different to free speech as they are clearly trying to subvert your own right to free speech via way of distraction, abuse, threats and misinformation.

Having said that it is your choice, and I am speaking generally.


----------



## magnatom (9 Feb 2011)

HLaB said:


> I would like to think so but I think it just adds fuel to the fire, incites more muppets, etc. :-(




I think most people will look at the rants and see them for what they are. I generally don't reply to them anyway, unless I feel like a little sport.....


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (9 Feb 2011)

> Also is it not also illegal for a cyclist to undertake traffic on the inside? you passed two cars like this before entering the cycle lane, how often did you do this before catching up again in 1M



(S)he saw that I had passed on the inside of two stationary cars at the back of the queue, to get into the cycle lane.

http://www.youtube.com/user/remf4267 in http://www.youtube.c...h?v=OOKSEQS_eE4

(Edited to add a comma for clarity. "Eats shoots and leaves" and all that.)


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (9 Feb 2011)

> blah blah blah ya gay cyclist c**t!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/mcnattaz





> pity he didn't get out and stamp on your head
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Mr330d



Hm. Nice. 

Also had some from southamptonsheroes but I guess they're ten-a-penny.


----------



## downfader (9 Feb 2011)

MrGrumpyCyclist said:


> Hm. Nice.
> 
> Also had some from southamptonsheroes but I guess they're ten-a-penny.




Ahh southamptonsheroes.. I'd forgotten about that pleb. Blocked them ages back. He/she/it goes around upsetting everyone, not just cyclists. Must be very lonely if they crave that much negative attention.


----------



## HLaB (9 Feb 2011)

I think mcnattaz must of been talking about them self; their only uploaded their bike


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (9 Feb 2011)

HLaB said:


> I think mcnattaz must of been talking about them self; their only uploaded their bike



And it seems to be used just as an ornament for the house.


----------



## joebingo (10 Feb 2011)

downfader said:


> Actually.. as a side note I got into a conversation with someone over a rant video he'd made about cyclists in the States. (I put the video on my blog and talked about the mentality)
> 
> He made some specious comments that its the cyclist's fault if he takes a corner too fast and takes one out. I replied that its down to him to drive safely and countered some of his arguments (most of which I now forget as it was 1am). His reply was typically daft that (paraphrased) "it aint gonna be me that gets hurt!"
> 
> ...


I had a little spat with this guy too - i think he just deletes comments which are winning arguments against his point. (45mph round a blind bend???)


----------



## downfader (10 Feb 2011)

joebingo said:


> I had a little spat with this guy too - i think he just deletes comments which are winning arguments against his point. (45mph round a blind bend???)




Yep, sounds like the guy. I blogged him here:
http://downfader.blogspot.com/2011/01/just-because-you-dont-understand.html


----------



## HLaB (10 Feb 2011)

downfader said:


> Yep, sounds like the guy. I blogged him here:
> http://downfader.blo...understand.html



He was linked to from somebody else's page; what a @rse, spanner (insert appropriate word here).


----------



## magnatom (11 Feb 2011)

I found this quote on one of my videos. It seems by doing exercise we become arrogant. 




> People who train in the gym everyday get more aggressive and arrogant. Their physiology changes and testosterone increases as does their ego. They think that if they are doing all this hard work, surely they are better﻿ than someone who sits on their fat ass watching tv everyday. A serious cyclist is no different, putting their self worth above people they perceive as below them because they arnt interested in fitness.
> 
> But when they act on this mindset = collision = car beats bike



The more I read this chaps comments, the more convinced I am he is Bonj!

Here is another



> if I pass a bike, and see﻿ the traffic ahead stopped, and the car in front is huggin the gutter, I will hug the center line to block the bike getting past. If the car in front is hugging the center or a large vehical in the next lane is close to our lane, ill hug the gutter as best to block his passage. If I have had to wait at all or if i feel the cyclist has not stuck to the left enough -close pass + highspeed to have the wind push him around a bit...


----------



## HLaB (11 Feb 2011)

magnatom said:


> I found this quote on one of my videos. It seems by doing exercise we become arrogant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is probably his gym:







I don't really know what to say about the other at first I thought he must live a really sad life but his second statement is just reckless.


----------



## downfader (11 Feb 2011)

Sitting on your fat a*** thinking the world wont go by is arrogant


----------



## magnatom (11 Feb 2011)

HLaB said:


> This is probably his gym:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always thought that photo of the gym with escalators was fake, but look here. Look at the first picture of the gym, its real!


----------



## HLaB (11 Feb 2011)




----------



## downfader (11 Feb 2011)

magnatom said:


> I always thought that photo of the gym with escalators was fake, but look here. Look at the first picture of the gym, its real!




If its used for physiotherapy and the disabled I can see why the escalators are there.


----------



## BSRU (11 Feb 2011)

I had someone last night commenting on a video with a bus going through a red light but the comment seemed to imply I was driving the bus, it totally confused me.


----------



## downfader (13 Feb 2011)

BSRU said:


> I had someone last night commenting on a video with a bus going through a red light but the comment seemed to imply I was driving the bus, it totally confused me.



Just saw that, what a muppet comment, haha!



reiver said:


> Not really wanting to dwell on the video, the cyclist seemed very naive to move out without looking and the van driver very uncaring as it must of been obvious what the cyclist might do. However look at the following comment
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=F5QQ_FBE5oI
> 
> ...




There are one or two, but they're the type that just drives off and as rare as hens teeth. They rarely do it in company vans and trucks either.


----------



## viper (13 Feb 2011)

Hi just read through all the posts and what a scary place to be riding on the roads are , very interesting reading and video .
I think for the time being ill stick to my MTB in the New Forest, all i have to worry about are punctures and branches.
My pet hate at the moment is this one cyclist wearing all black and no lights, and i never quite know where ill meet him on my way home in the evening . I guess good and bad in everything.


----------



## gaz (17 Feb 2011)

> You nerd! Your work colleges must hate you. Coming into work with a camera strapped to your head, stinking of BO along with your pathetic arsey attitude. All your videos make me cringe.
> No doubt you have heard this before and you already have pre-set arsey reply back. Even so, it would be in your best intentions taking note... Try working harder and you could afford a car!



My response... delete and block


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (17 Feb 2011)

gaz said:


> My response... delete and block



It's weird how many people are unable to conceive of a person cycling when they can afford, or even already have, a car.


----------



## atomboy (17 Feb 2011)

> Maybe you must GTFO of the way of the car?


It's so tipical... Here. Maybe I should block him, but I want to know his logic...


----------



## downfader (17 Feb 2011)

MrGrumpyCyclist said:


> It's weird how many people are unable to conceive of a person cycling when they can afford, or even already have, a car.






atomboy said:


> It's so tipical... Here. Maybe I should block him, but I want to know his logic...




I think the point is there is no point. They do this to wind others up and even provoke the usual troll-inspired outrage. What is really sad is how the cant concieve how they actually have very little control over other peoples lives. Thats what trolls thrive on, thinking they've made a negative influence to your life or thinking.


----------



## BSRU (23 Feb 2011)

Would you believe it but another camera cyclist decided to delete my comments from one of his video's.
I should state I wrote my opinion of the driver but the cyclist seem to ignore that and go on a rant.

He seemed to take offence at me pointing out that after the dangerous driving of the car driver the cyclist committed two minor offences. Firstly overtaking the stationary vehicle closest to the crossing which was stopped to allow pedestrians to cross the road Then secondly, the cyclist rode over the crossing while pedestrians where still on the crossing, his justification, plenty of space and does it all the time.
Not only committing two minor traffic offences but putting themselves back in the firing line for some more bad driving instead of keeping the bad driver in front where he could see them.

I can understand at the time of the incident things can happen but his response suggested he did nothing wrong.


----------



## magnatom (23 Feb 2011)

BSRU said:


> Would you believe it but another camera cyclist decided to delete my comments from one of his video's.
> I should state I wrote my opinion of the driver but the cyclist seem to ignore that and go on a rant.
> 
> He seemed to take offence at me pointing out that after the dangerous driving of the car driver the cyclist committed two minor offences. Firstly overtaking the stationary vehicle closest to the crossing which was stopped to allow pedestrians to cross the road Then secondly, the cyclist rode over the crossing while pedestrians where still on the crossing, his justification, plenty of space and does it all the time.
> ...



I'd be interested to know who's video that is......


----------



## BSRU (23 Feb 2011)

magnatom said:


> I'd be interested to know who's video that is......



givecyclistsroom's latest upload.


----------



## DrSquirrel (23 Feb 2011)

I've come to this with a few people, as we all make mistakes ... and I will be there to point them out 


One name comes to mind and im sure most of us know who he is 

Link us to the video... 


edit:

It's this one right? (okay now ive gone over it again, its not - but it is poor to dive to the front like that, specially considering the good gap behind car #1)
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ePB6IHrL0Qw



> @ NO I﻿ ****ING WELL DID NOT ****ING JUMP THE fUCcKETTY ****ING RTED ****ING ****ERATIG LIGHT THANNK YOU VERY ****ING KUCH>
> 
> U NEVER DO TGHAAT.
> 
> SO **** THE **** oFF WITH UNFOUNDED ****ING ASSERTIONQS



What about classic OP replies?


----------



## magnatom (23 Feb 2011)

BSRU said:


> givecyclistsroom's latest upload.



Mmm. I can see that some comments have been deleted. You know who that is don't you?


----------



## magnatom (23 Feb 2011)

Oops, Dr Squirrel beat me to it!

It's a fair point, he did go over the crossing whilst a pedestrian was crossing. 

We all make mistakes, and it is important if we are going to point out the mistakes of others, that we admit our own.


----------



## magnatom (23 Feb 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> It's this one right? (okay now ive gone over it again, its not - but it is poor to dive to the front like that, specially considering the good gap behind car #1)
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ePB6IHrL0Qw



 His reaction there was WAAAAY over the top! Now that guy needs some anger management!!


----------



## Jezston (23 Feb 2011)

I assume BRSU stands for Bad Swindon Road Users?

I found the vid you referred to and it seems he's deleted two of his own comments too. What was he saying? Was it past 11pm that this discussion occurred and now he regrets it?


----------



## BSRU (23 Feb 2011)

magnatom said:


> Oops, Dr Squirrel beat me to it!
> 
> It's a fair point, he did go over the crossing whilst a pedestrian was crossing.
> 
> We all make mistakes, and it is important if we are going to point out the mistakes of others, that we admit our own.



We all do make mistakes, especially when the adrenalin is pumping or ignore a rule because it is safer, such as mini-RAB's, I always take a line which discourages overtaking/undertaking even if not complying with the law.

I have never deleted a comment that disagreed with me or pointed out my mistakes, I have one video where every commenter disagreed with me. I only remove obvious wind up/troll comments, they normally have the words "get a life" with some profanity.


----------



## BSRU (23 Feb 2011)

Jezston said:


> I assume BRSU stands for Bad Swindon Road Users?
> 
> I found the vid you referred to and it seems he's deleted two of his own comments too. What was he saying? Was it past 11pm that this discussion occurred and now he regrets it?



It's actually Bad Swindoom Road Users, Swindoom being a name given to Swindon by some visiting football fans.

He basically seemed to state I was only interested in showing up the cyclists mistakes and ignoring the bad driving, which was completely untrue. He also tried to justify his two minor traffic offences as not being offences at all. Maybe he has realised I was correct about the offences plus looked at my YouTube channel and realised I am not an anti-cyclist nutcase. I have deleted my subscription to that channel.


----------



## magnatom (23 Feb 2011)

Now I'm not making a judgment about this particular helmet camera cyclist, but this does highlight an issue. Just as there are good and bad drivers or cyclists, there are good and bad helmet camera cyclists! 

I'm the same BRSU. It is very rare for me to delete a post. I only do that if it becomes overly offensive or is inciting violence or insulting my family. I'm a big believer in freedom of speech, but even that has it's limits!


----------



## BSRU (23 Feb 2011)

I think I am the biggest critic of my own cycling, I often review my video's looking for something I did wrong or could have done better, for example a pinch point where cars kept squeezing past me, I decided I needed to be in primary earlier to assert my road presence, which seems to have worked or only using the Airzound on motorists, bell for pedestrians.


----------



## HLaB (23 Feb 2011)

BSRU said:


> Would you believe it but another camera cyclist decided to delete my comments from one of his video's.
> I should state I wrote my opinion of the driver but the cyclist seem to ignore that and go on a rant.
> 
> He seemed to take offence at me pointing out that after the dangerous driving of the car driver the cyclist committed two minor offences. Firstly overtaking the stationary vehicle closest to the crossing which was stopped to allow pedestrians to cross the road Then secondly, the cyclist rode over the crossing while pedestrians where still on the crossing, his justification, plenty of space and does it all the time.
> ...


They've deleted my comment too after having bothered to respond to it, but hey ho its their prerogative.

I cant remember the full post but it was something simple like: 'that was muppet driving although it didnt look to safe to undertake the muppet, Safe Cycling :-)'


----------



## magnatom (23 Feb 2011)

HLaB said:


> They've deleted my comment too after having bothered to respond to it, but hey ho its their prerogative.
> 
> I cant remember the full post but it was something simple like: 'that was muppet driving although it didnt look to safe to undertake the muppet, Safe Cycling :-)'



If he is deleting comments like that, that is very poor.


----------



## BSRU (23 Feb 2011)

HLaB said:


> They've deleted my comment too after having bothered to respond to it, but hey ho its their prerogative.
> 
> I cant remember the full post but it was something simple like: 'that was muppet driving although it didnt look to safe to undertake the muppet, Safe Cycling :-)'



I thought I read that last night then this morning I didn't see it so assumed I had read it somewhere else and just couldn't remember where.

Cannot believe he would delete a comment as non-offensive as that.


----------



## Jezston (23 Feb 2011)

Even testeranimal wouldn't have deleted a comment like that!

He would have replied with a visceral blasting of obsceneties though, but he wouldn't have deleted it


----------



## Gandalf (23 Feb 2011)

reiver said:


> Not really wanting to dwell on the video, the cyclist seemed very naive to move out without looking and the van driver very uncaring as it must of been obvious what the cyclist might do. However look at the following comment
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=F5QQ_FBE5oI
> 
> ...



I remember this one. ISTR commenting on it.


----------



## gaz (23 Feb 2011)

BSRU said:


> I think I am the biggest critic of my own cycling, I often review my video's looking for something I did wrong or could have done better, for example a pinch point where cars kept squeezing past me, I decided I needed to be in primary earlier to assert my road presence, which seems to have worked or only using the Airzound on motorists, bell for pedestrians.



It is helpful being able to review your own riding and improve on it.
Several times i haven't uploaded a clip of a bad driver as I see that i did something wrong. Such as not indicate soon enough or take a specific line around a corner for speed rather than safety. And it just bugs me that i made a mistake, be it related or un-releated to what the other road user did.

I think it's best if our videos display good cycling against bad road users (being against all road users, not just drivers). It helps with our message.

I'm not saying i'm perfect, i've made plenty of mistakes when cycling and even uploaded them. And boy did i get some get comments back from other cyclists and i was able to learn from it 

Thanks for the comments and knowledge everyone, i say continue to give them, even if the cyclist on the other end doesn't take them.


----------



## Jezston (23 Feb 2011)

User9609 - I would seriously recommend chopping off the first half minute of that vid as some nutter could easily work out where you live from it. Unless of course you aren't actually starting from your home.


----------



## BSRU (23 Feb 2011)

Jezston said:


> User9609 - I would seriously recommend chopping off the first half minute of that vid as some nutter could easily work out where you live from it. Unless of course you aren't actually starting from your home.



Good advice, I never upload anything within 5 minutes of where I live or work.


----------



## magnatom (23 Feb 2011)

Good points about videoing from home!

Why would you be annoyed by a cyclist taking the line you did. I would have absolutely no problem with that line, especially as you were keeping up with the flow of traffic. any further left and you would be encouraging dangerous overtakes.


----------



## HLaB (23 Feb 2011)

Reiver, as said you might want to chop out the first bit. I thought your road positioning was very good too, especially when you say it was -3deg and you were holding nobody up. You occasionally get one idiot who'll object and thinks you should be sliding along the gutter/ footpath because you don't pay road tax but that is there problem  most folk would not think twice if you are keeping pace, if anything they'll be impressed  Personally, I'd find an alternative to that paths on days when its  but hey ho


----------



## 4F (23 Feb 2011)

Nothing wrong with that Reiver. Pinch points = Take primary


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (23 Feb 2011)

Gandalf said:


> I remember this one. ISTR commenting on it.



(Was referring to: 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5QQ_FBE5oI
)

The comments have all been deleted from that one as well, and commenting has been disabled. That's disappointing as the unwillingness to accept helpful criticism can be used to cast aspersions on all camera using cyclists.


----------



## HLaB (23 Feb 2011)

MrGrumpyCyclist said:


> (Was referring to: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=F5QQ_FBE5oI )



Comments aside thats a shocking layout!


----------



## downfader (23 Feb 2011)

MrGrumpyCyclist said:


> (Was referring to: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=F5QQ_FBE5oI )
> 
> The comments have all been deleted from that one as well, and commenting has been disabled. That's disappointing as the unwillingness to accept helpful criticism can be used to cast aspersions on all camera using cyclists.




I think possibly he might have reported the driver to the firm, and the comments might not help their case. I seem to remember someone asking him to report the driver, anyway. Also if you disable comments then it hides previous ones, so they could still be there.


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Feb 2011)

MrGrumpyCyclist said:


> (Was referring to: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=F5QQ_FBE5oI )
> 
> The comments have all been deleted from that one as well, and commenting has been disabled. That's disappointing as the unwillingness to accept helpful criticism can be used to cast aspersions on all camera using cyclists.



Wasn't someone on here advised by the Police to remove the video when they started to prosecute?


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (23 Feb 2011)

downfader said:


> I think possibly he might have reported the driver to the firm, and the comments might not help their case. I seem to remember someone asking him to report the driver, anyway. Also if you disable comments then it hides previous ones, so they could still be there.





Cunobelin said:


> Wasn't someone on here advised by the Police to remove the video when they started to prosecute?



Ah, good points. (I don't think a prosecution would be likely, though, given the circumstances.)


----------



## HLaB (23 Feb 2011)

MrGrumpyCyclist said:


> Ah, good points. (I don't think a prosecution would be likely, though, given the circumstances.)



Not unless its the designer of that so called 'facility' who is getting sued


----------



## dand_uk (23 Feb 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> I've come to this with a few people, as we all make mistakes ... and I will be there to point them out
> 
> 
> One name comes to mind and im sure most of us know who he is
> ...



LOL!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Feb 2011)

reiver said:


> Yep, good point about nutters, will amend when I work out how to edit.
> 
> Wouldn't want a "Woosh" of CycleChatters suddenly arriving unannounced, getting chain oil on the soft furnishings and consuming the contents of my fridge.


I'm a newbie to video editing, but I found that MPEG Streamclip is very easy to use to clip videos and to convert them to different formats and/or resolutions.

Cheers,

--- Victor.


----------



## Gandalf (24 Feb 2011)

downfader said:


> I think possibly he might have reported the driver to the firm, and the comments might not help their case. I seem to remember someone asking him to report the driver, anyway. Also if you disable comments then it hides previous ones, so they could still be there.




My comments were based on the fact that I work for the same 'firm'. 

I said something along the lines of being sick of the driving and prevailing attitudes in question, which were getting me tarred with the same brush.

I seem to recall getting a predictably abusive and inarticulate counter reply.


----------



## downfader (24 Feb 2011)

reiver said:


> Yep, good point about nutters, will amend when I work out how to edit.
> 
> Wouldn't want a "Woosh" of CycleChatters suddenly arriving unannounced, getting chain oil on the soft furnishings and consuming the contents of my fridge.




More to the point you could end up with a nicked bike.


----------



## HLaB (24 Feb 2011)

downfader said:


> More to the point you could end up with a nicked bike.



You just can't trust some CC'ers


----------



## BSRU (2 Mar 2011)

I had a well informed comment today, complaining about me driving over the curbs and that I shouldn't be filming and driving at the same time.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Mar 2011)

I think we have a driver returning to comment on his video here:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zRnKIVeu4U


UnimogMayhem I think, the timing is right for him to have gotten his roadsafe letter, and it's the first time he's turned up on a cycling channel.


----------



## Jezston (2 Mar 2011)

BSRU said:


> I had a well informed comment today, complaining about me driving over the curbs and that I shouldn't be filming and driving at the same time.



I love it when people comment on cyclist videos thinking that the filmer is driving a car!


----------



## BentMikey (2 Mar 2011)

Oh, I got one on my scary bus overtake video, accusing me of not looking left as I crossed the junction. Small problem - the camera was mounted on my handlebars, LOL! I asked him if his observation was also that bad when he was riding or driving.


----------



## downfader (2 Mar 2011)

BentMikey said:


> I think we have a driver returning to comment on his video here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6zRnKIVeu4U
> 
> UnimogMayhem I think, the timing is right for him to have gotten his roadsafe letter, and it's the first time he's turned up on a cycling channel.




Have replied to him myself. Did you get a good look at the driver at the time?


----------



## fimm (2 Mar 2011)

BentMikey said:


> Oh, I got one on my scary bus overtake video, accusing me of not looking left as I crossed the junction. Small problem - the camera was mounted on my handlebars, LOL! I asked him if his observation was also that bad when he was riding or driving.


I'm sure I've seen someone on here criticise a cyclist for not looking round enough, only to be told that the camera was on the handlebars and not on the helmet...


----------



## BentMikey (2 Mar 2011)

Not good enough to recognise him. And raindrops on my camera annoyingly reduce the film quality considerably. I want a vio hd on the front now!!


----------



## gaz (2 Mar 2011)

BentMikey said:


> I want a vio hd on the front now!!



me too :'(


----------



## Jezston (2 Mar 2011)

gaz said:


> me too :'(



If you get one, can I have your CountourHD?


----------



## magnatom (2 Mar 2011)

Stopp talking about new cameras. I can only dream of affording one just now!


----------



## Matthames (2 Mar 2011)

fimm said:


> I'm sure I've seen someone on here criticise a cyclist for not looking round enough, only to be told that the camera was on the handlebars and not on the helmet...



I think that may of been me that was criticised. I had at one stage mounted the camera to my helmet, but due to a number of issues with it mounted there I decided to mount it to my handlebars instead, which on the whole has worked out much better.


----------



## downfader (2 Mar 2011)

BentMikey said:


> Not good enough to recognise him. And raindrops on my camera annoyingly reduce the film quality considerably. I want a vio hd on the front now!!



Havent seen the footage of the VioHD yet. Rain will affect all cameras, what we need is a wiper adapter fitted over the top.  



magnatom said:


> Stopp talking about new cameras. I can only dream of affording one just now!



I've prolly spend my yearly budget already. I'm prolly going to be handing cameras to friends and family as I have a few and people have been asking about them for insurance, etc.



Matthames said:


> I think that may of been me that was criticised. I had at one stage mounted the camera to my helmet, but due to a number of issues with it mounted there I decided to mount it to my handlebars instead, which on the whole has worked out much better.



I rarely mount the cam on the helmet as the wires were a pain. Only recently with the new wireless have I returned to doing it that way. I've had a few comments in the past, even on forums, where people seem to think the handlebar mounted cam was elsewhere... even with cables clearly in the way:

Fairwaynoob


----------



## ohnovino (2 Mar 2011)

fimm said:


> I'm sure I've seen someone on here criticise a cyclist for not looking round enough, only to be told that the camera was on the handlebars and not on the helmet...



I think there's a video (can't remember which one) of a close HGV pass, filmed from a rear camera, where one of the comments criticised the cyclist for facing backwards and filming with his mobile 

---

EDIT: Found it! It's this one: link



> ...well how can you call him a tossa when you have a video camera mobile phone what ever it is in your hand moving it from back to front think again buster...


----------



## Gandalf (2 Mar 2011)

I'd forgotten about this delightful chap. I didn't realise that Rab C Nesbitt was a Youtube contributor. 

http://www.youtube.c...1&v=ndcWyhZDK2A

I won't repeat the NSFW comments here, just look for the contributions from 'kilted06yass'


----------



## BSRU (2 Mar 2011)

magnatom said:


> If he is deleting comments like that, that is very poor.



He's also deleted your comment.


----------



## magnatom (2 Mar 2011)

BSRU said:


> He's also deleted your comment.


That is very, very poor. I have a copy of what I wrote at work, so I'll post it here. It's almost as if he is more worried about his image than proper debate. Mmmmm.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Mar 2011)

Yeah post it, and post a link to the video itself.


----------



## magnatom (3 Mar 2011)

Here is the conversation I had with Martin that he has deleted



> To be? fair here, the cyclist did also cycle through the crossing whilst the pedestrian was still on? the crossing.
> 
> No-one was perfect here.
> 
> ...



I'm very disappointed that he deleted this. I can understand deleting abusive posts, but deleting reasoned debate is pretty poor show. I hate to say it, but he has lost my support.


----------



## BSRU (3 Mar 2011)

He seems to think being a lawyer makes him right and he never makes mistakes unlike the rest of us mere mortals, he appears to not like any criticism at all.

No point being subscribed to a channel owned by someone like that.


----------



## gaz (3 Mar 2011)

> I'm curious.﻿ What's a gaz545?



LOL!


----------



## Origamist (3 Mar 2011)

magnatom said:


> Here is the conversation I had with Martin that he has deleted
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very disappointed that he deleted this. I can understand deleting abusive posts, but deleting reasoned debate is pretty poor show. I hate to say it, but he has lost my support.



I can see why he has deleted those comments - they are a diversion and of considerably less importance than what he is trying to highlight with the video (i.e the endangerment of a more vulnerable road user). 

We all like to pick holes with the riding of others, usually with a caveat along the lines of "not to excuse the blah, blah, blah, but I did notice that you could have shoulder-checked for 0.4 secs longer, 18 secs into that video and you'd have avoided the incident, blah, blah, blah". 

Would I have deleted those comments, "no", but it's his channel and he has his own road safety agenda and I'm in broad agreement with his stance.


----------



## magnatom (3 Mar 2011)

Origamist said:


> I can see why he has deleted those comments - they are a diversion and of considerably less importance than what he is trying to highlight with the video (i.e the endangerment of a more vulnerable road user).
> 
> We all like to pick holes with the riding of others, usually with a caveat along the lines of "not to excuse the blah, blah, blah, but I did notice that you could have shoulder-checked for 0.4 secs longer, 18 secs into that video and you'd have avoided the incident, blah, blah, blah".
> 
> Would I have deleted those comments, "no", but it's his channel and he has his own road safety agenda and I'm in broad agreement with his stance.




Oh absolutely, it is his channel, he can delete what he likes, and yes he may be trying to keep things focused, but to change attitudes requires debate, honesty, humility, and a willingness to compromise. Deleting comments like mine and the others suggest, and this could be wrong of course, that these attributes are lacking.

Imagine you are a car driver watching that clip, you see the bad driving, but then you also see that the cyclist brakes the law. It seems a little hypocritical doesn't it? Unless of course you admit your faults and suggest that you are trying to improve.


----------



## Origamist (3 Mar 2011)

magnatom said:


> Oh absolutely, it is his channel, he can delete what he likes, and yes he may be trying to keep things focused, but to change attitudes requires debate, honesty, humility, and a willingness to compromise. Deleting comments like mine and the others suggest, and this could be wrong of course, that these attributes are lacking.
> 
> Imagine you are a car driver watching that clip, you see the bad driving, but then you also see that the cyclist brakes the law. It seems a little hypocritical doesn't it? Unless of course you admit your faults and suggest that you are trying to improve.



Mags, he was in a tight spot trying to avoid getting left hooked: I wouldn't give two hoots if I undertook on the approach to zebra crossing in order to avoid a dangerous manoeuvre. First and foremost, you have to try to keep yourself safe, sometimes this might mean you err. If your only comments relate to a piddling infraction *brought on *by poor driving (i.e. a late and careless overtake on the approach to a side road) your missing what's important here and attaching to much significance to a trifling matter.


----------



## BentMikey (3 Mar 2011)

"you're" - does a magnatom.


----------



## magnatom (3 Mar 2011)

Origamist said:


> Mags, he was in a tight spot trying to avoid getting left hooked: I wouldn't give two hoots if I undertook on the approach to zebra crossing in order to avoid a dangerous manoeuvre. First and foremost, you have to try to keep yourself safe, sometimes this might mean you err. If your only comments relate to a piddling infraction *brought on *by poor driving (i.e. a late and careless overtake on the approach to a side road) your missing what's important here and attaching to much significance to a trifling matter.



I'm not disagreeing with you, but it doesn't help to ignore the infringement, however, minor. Was it not in Benborp's case that the driver was done for overtaking at a crossing. Yes, the circumstances are very different, but how can we celebrate that, and yet, ignore the infraction, even if there were mitigating circumstances in Martin's case. We need to be as fair and even handed as possible. Now I am not suggesting that Martin deserves to be punished, nothing like it, but an acknowledgement of what happened would be reasonable, I would suggest. 

I have done this myself, in one video where I cut over a mini roundabout. I acknowledge that by the letter of the law it is wrong, however, I explained the mitigating circumstances. Then the reader/viewer can make their own mind up. Just ignoring, and in this case censoring debate just raises suspicion and builds barriers. His action has alienated me, and I suspect a couple of others who's comments were deleted. That isn't helpful, is it?


----------



## Origamist (3 Mar 2011)

magnatom said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you, but it doesn't help to ignore the infringement, however, minor. Was it not in Benborp's case that the driver was done for overtaking at a crossing. Yes, the circumstances are very different, but how can we celebrate that, and yet, ignore the infraction, even if there were mitigating circumstances in Martin's case. We need to be as fair and even handed as possible. Now I am not suggesting that Martin deserves to be punished, nothing like it, but an acknowledgement of what happened would be reasonable, I would suggest.
> 
> I have done this myself, in one video where I cut over a mini roundabout. I acknowledge that by the letter of the law it is wrong, however, I explained the mitigating circumstances. Then the reader/viewer can make their own mind up. Just ignoring, and in this case censoring debate just raises suspicion and builds barriers. His action has alienated me, and I suspect a couple of others who's comments were deleted. That isn't helpful, is it?



By removing comments that are of limited relevance on Youtube, the focus of his video/campaign is not blurred. I also suspect Martin Porter is disappointed and disaffected by the responses he receives from fellow cyclists who miss the elephant in the room.


----------



## BenM (3 Mar 2011)

/me does a BentMikey...



> but then you also see that the cyclist brakes the law.



breaks

or more properly 'commits an offence' 

B.


----------



## magnatom (3 Mar 2011)

Origamist said:


> By removing comments that are of limited relevance on Youtube, the focus of his video/campaign is not blurred. I also suspect Martin Porter is disappointed and disaffected by the responses he receives from fellow cyclists who miss the elephant in the room.



Personally I don't care if Martin is 'disappointed'. If he is, and I assume you are only making assumptions here, then that is a very arrogant stance to take. I can assure you Origamist, that I can quite clearly see the Elephant, but it appears there are those that cannot understand the importance of self reflection, honesty and openness.


----------



## Origamist (3 Mar 2011)

magnatom said:


> Personally I don't care if Martin is 'disappointed'. If he is, and I assume you are only making assumptions here, then that is a very arrogant stance to take. I can assure you Origamist, that I can quite clearly see the Elephant, but it appears there are those that cannot understand the importance of self reflection, honesty and openness.



It seems odd that you claim to have spotted the "elephant" when the only comments that you posted on the vid did not pertain to said "elephant", but related to tangential issues. This led to MP's response about "hyper-critical" cyclists. Can you now see where he's coming from and why he would be less than keen to continue a debate with people intent on carping about his "imperfect" attempt at avoiding poor driving as there is v little, if any, equivalence.


----------



## magnatom (3 Mar 2011)

Origamist said:


> It seems odd that you claim to have spotted the "elephant" when the only comments that you posted on the vid did not pertain to said "elephant", but related to tangential issues. This led to MP's response about "hyper-critical" cyclists. Can you now see where he's coming from and why he would be less than keen to continue a debate with people carping about his "imperfect" attempt at avoiding poor driving?





Oh yes, I missed the overtake and hook completely!  

Indeed I did focus on the cyclist, for the very reasons I have stated previously, i.e. that it is important to self reflect if one is to gain any sort of credibility outside cycling circles. 

Of course there is a big difference between discontinuing a debate (i.e. ignoring posts) and censoring them....


----------



## downfader (3 Mar 2011)

I think Origamist is on to something here. Porter has tried to highlight the greater threat here and has been put in a difficult position because of it. 

Its the same mentality that took over the Brazil CM story on the Guardian;s bikeblog this week... in that "who cares" that some people were hurt by a psycho, "lets have a moan about cyclists riding slowly up hill in a completely different country.."

Porter's aims are the same as the rest of us, ultimately. Safer roads a little more politeness by all.


----------



## HLaB (3 Mar 2011)

I posted a while back that they had deleted my comment too after having bothered to respond to it, but hey ho its their prerogative.

I cant remember the full post but it was something simple like: 'that was muppet driving although it didnt look to safe to undertake the muppet, Safe Cycling :-)' 

It must have been something to do with a nasty elephant


----------



## Origamist (3 Mar 2011)

magnatom said:


> Oh yes, I missed the overtake and hook completely!
> 
> Indeed I did focus on the cyclist, for the very reasons I have stated previously, i.e. that it is important to self reflect if one is to gain any sort of credibility outside cycling circles.
> 
> Of course there is a big difference between discontinuing a debate (i.e. ignoring posts) and censoring them....



Your comments suggest you are "missing" what's important here; I didn't think you failed to watch the vid closely enough and missed the hook!

Given the way our little discussion has proceeded, it has only served to confirm my view that Porter was right to nip your comments in the bud. Sorry.


----------



## BentMikey (3 Mar 2011)

I'm with Origamist here. Dave, it's heading to prima donna territory.


----------



## BSRU (3 Mar 2011)

My comment was deleted even though I stated my opinion about the bad driving and as a note I pointed out his illegal manoeuvres.

He took umbridge big time and his reply focused totally on my points about his "legal" riding trying to justify them as OK as he does it all the time.

He also disliked my comment about keeping such a bad driver in front rather than overtaking it and putting himself into a bad situation again.


----------



## gaz (3 Mar 2011)

I delete some of your (all of you!!) comments from my videos 

Mainly those of you that reply to the trolls, i don't mind the fun in replying back to them, hell i do it. But in the long run i don't want them feeding the thoughts of other people.


----------



## Origamist (3 Mar 2011)

BSRU said:


> My comment was deleted even though I stated my opinion about the bad driving and as a note I pointed out his illegal manoeuvres.
> 
> He took umbridge big time and his reply focused totally on my points about his "legal" riding trying to justify them as OK as he does it all the time.
> 
> He also disliked my comment about keeping such a bad driver in front rather than overtaking it and putting himself into a bad situation again.



At least he's consistent on the deleting front.

It seems he took your advice on board BSRU - read the amended description:



> I will accept that having been squeezed to the side, it woud have been better to adopt a primary position behind him at 0:06. We cannot all be perfect all of the time and unlike the Toyota driver I posed no danger to myself, the pedestrian, or anybody else



This suggests that he has reflected on his own riding during the incident...


----------



## downfader (3 Mar 2011)

gaz said:


> I delete some of your (all of you!!) comments from my videos
> 
> Mainly those of you that reply to the trolls, i don't mind the fun in replying back to them, hell i do it. But in the long run i don't want them feeding the thoughts of other people.




I do the same if the troll has wound people up or is spreading malicious or wrong stuff.


----------



## BSRU (3 Mar 2011)

Origamist said:


> At least he's consistent on the deleting front.
> 
> It seems he took your advice on board BRSU - read the his amended description:
> 
> ...



At least he eventually took on board something of what I had written in good faith.


----------



## magnatom (3 Mar 2011)

So let me just recap if I may, as threads can often get confusing and difficult to follow.

One of the things I have always strived for (not always met of course) is honesty and openness when posting videos and discussing them. If appropriate I have tried to accept criticism, and where I have agreed with it, I have changed my ways, for the better. I don't always agree, but then deleting views apposed to mine would be hypocritical, wouldn't it?

I think honesty and openness, and importantly, the appearance of being so, is very important when posting these videos if you want to be taken seriously.

However the vibe I am getting here is that it is reasonable to stiffle debate if it doesn't fit the youtubers agenda. In this case it would appear that Martin is deleting any comments that do not conform to his view, i.e. that the driving is terrible etc. Now I'm not saying the driving wasn't terrible, but as BSRU has suggested (I might not agree of course) that there may have been a way to reduce the conflict, and as I have pointed out there was a , yes admittedly minor, infraction. If I and others can see these issues, then many others who view the video will see them. So why not discuss them out in the open so we can all learn?

So what is better, openness and honesty, or furthering an agenda, which I agree is probably a good one?

Look at this as an outsider? Watching that video, and reading the comments below. The youtuber deletes all comments that in any way criticise him? That can't be good can it?

Personally this is important. If the majority here think agenda itself is more important then I am in the wrong place.


----------



## Origamist (3 Mar 2011)

You are discussing the issues, Mags and I've generously given up my time to let you air your multi-faceted grievances! Put simply, you do not have the luxury of free-speech on someone else's YouTube channel. 

If you're genuinely put out, email MP and discuss it with him - you have a reasonable point and you may persuade him to retain comments that are unflattering about his riding or that are meant to be helpful.

Porter is a QC who regularly deals with diversionary strategems and has to be adroit at keeping his audience focussed on the key points in question. You of all people should know how discussions around cycle safety get diluted and railroaded by OT remarks.


----------



## As Easy As Riding A Bike (3 Mar 2011)

magnatom said:


> I think honesty and openness, and importantly, the appearance of being so, is very important when posting these videos if you want to be taken seriously.
> 
> However the vibe I am getting here is that it is reasonable to stiffle debate if it doesn't fit the youtubers agenda.



You are perceiving correctly. It is not your youtube channel - it is Martin Porter's. It is entirely reasonable for him to delete comments that he considers diversionary from the aims with which he set up his channel. 

No one is being silenced - you are writing about the issues here, and you can - if you so wish - write about them on your blog. 



magnatom said:


> So what is better, openness and honesty, or furthering an agenda, which I agree is probably a good one?



The comments from Porter below the video accept that it would have been better to stay behind the vehicle. Is this really about honesty and openness, or about your comments being removed?


----------



## BentMikey (3 Mar 2011)

gaz said:


> I delete some of your (all of you!!) comments from my videos
> 
> Mainly those of you that reply to the trolls, i don't mind the fun in replying back to them, hell i do it. But in the long run i don't want them feeding the thoughts of other people.




LOL, I think that was me recently. I'm not fazed, I'm not a prima donna.


----------



## magnatom (4 Mar 2011)

There are a few things I want to clear up here.

I have absolutely no problem from a personal perspective with Martin deleting my posts. In fact he didn't just delete mine but two other cyclists post. My issue was not that he did not have the right to do that, my issue was that Martin, being in an excellent position to push for better behaviour on the roads (due to his job and his obvious passion for cycling) was risking it, by appearing to delete all criticism. As I have said countless times in this thread, it has always been my belief that openness, honesty etc are vital if we as cyclists are to be taken seriously. I'm sure Martin is open and honest. However by deleting files it gives off the impression that he is not. 

I too post videos and campaign. If I feel that someone is compromising what I personally believe in, then I, as someone who is naturally outspoken feel the need to say something. People can of course take it or leave it. That is why I said that I can't personally support someone who does not appear to be open, as it compromises my own ideals.

So, no, I was not 'hurt' by my comments being deleted, and I am certainly not a 'Prima Donna'. 

BM, you are someone who's opinion I respect a great deal. I don't always agree with you, but I respect your views. However, you do have a tendency to come out with one liners like you did here which are way out of order. That was quite simply name calling, which you felt the need to repeat as I did not respond the first time. If you feel I am out of line, say so. Back it up with examples etc. But just posting comments about someone 'acting like a Prima Donna' is name calling, pure and simple.

And origamist, thanks for giving me your time, even if it is given in a mildly condescending manor. 


It just so happens that as soon as my comments were deleted that I did ask Martin personally why he had deleted them. At the same time here people started debating it, so I went along with the debate, that is what I do. Perhaps I came across wrong, and people have misunderstood my motives. As I've mentioned above, they are and never have been personal, they are purely out of concern that cyclists are seen to be wanting dialog with other road users and not just wanting to dictate terms. Openness is in my opinion vital to useful dialog.

Martin has since got back to me. Interestingly his reasons for wanting to delete my comments were actually understandable. The Met will be directing the driver to the video and he didn't want debate on his minor infringements muddying the issue for the driver. Fair enough, I didn't realise the driver would be directed there.

However, personally I would have thought it better to disable comments in that situation, or to at the very least set them to be approved. It also would have been nice to have been told why comments were being deleted (by a quick message). That would have kept everyone happy and avoided this whole debate. I will pass these thoughts on to Martin.

Anyway, this is my last post on the matter. If I have time I'll make one more post elsewhere today. I've ran out of energy.


----------



## BentMikey (4 Mar 2011)

Sorry if it came across as name calling, it's really nothing more than my strong disagreement with your point of view. Your posts did come across very "How DARE he delete my posts" to me.


----------



## semislickstick (4 Mar 2011)

Ok. It's not really a "you tube reply" but I've just had a friend request for a Will Drafter Ltd. I know the roads are bad....but....


Or maybe my cycling is pretty bad. (He claims to like cycling)


----------



## Origamist (4 Mar 2011)

You don't roll with the punches, do you Mags? I could have used a smilie after "generously giving my time", but I thought an exclamation mark would suffice - my bad. 

This is sensible: 



> However, personally I would have thought it better to disable comments in that situation, or to at the very least set them to be approved.



hopefully MP will follow your advice in future.

Will this put an end to "Porter Vs Magnatom" aka YouTube cam-gate?


----------



## BentMikey (4 Mar 2011)

Funnily enough I've just removed a couple of comments about recumbents being invisible on this video:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLbrU-CVRNk


It's entirely irrelevant to this video, as there's no doubt all the drivers on my side of the road saw me, and moved out to overtake me. It's irritating too as I'm vulnerable to the invisibility comments despite it being entirely wrong, and just as Origamist has posted, it detracts from the message I'm trying to send to the suicidally overtaking driver.

And yes, the hard to see argument is tosh. From experience, I feel utterly invisible when I ride my upright, and far less so on the recumbent. The recumbent is higher than a number of low sports cars, and nobody expects to miss seeing those. My head and taillights are also higher than those on most of the aforementioned sports cars, they are about as high as the lights on many sedans. They're also on all the time, and are blindingly bright.


----------



## BSRU (6 Mar 2011)

Had a "cyclist" inform me that all my troubles on the road are caused by me being in primary position all the time, apparently he rides in the gutter to give car drivers as much room as possible so they can overtake.

He took a dislike to a YouTube video about some low standard driving by two private hire drivers, he is somehow connected with private hire driving in Swindon.
He commented how I jumped a red light but I pointed out it was actually amber and my mistake was riding too fast for the conditions, very heavy rain, which prevented me from stopping as I always do when the lights turn amber.


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2011)

I've just had the classic it isn't legal or words to that effect.

From 1967Janey


> why are you putting there number plate numbers up invasion of privacy.. like the way you dont identifiy yourself is this legal



They obviously haven't looked at my vids the only plate I put up was one to say a big thankyou to a cool patient driver and none of my other vids contain plate numbers  

Edit looking at their profile they are a friend of Gaz  either that the cheesed off star of one of his vids


----------



## gaz (1 Apr 2011)

Oh that fool. I suspect they might be a driver from on of my other videos or have a friend that is in one. They are highly amusing. Will post some of her comments up later when I'm at my pc.


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2011)

gaz said:


> Oh that fool. I suspect they might be a driver from on of my other videos or have a friend that is in one. They are highly amusing. Will post some of her comments up later when I'm at my pc.



LOL


----------



## downfader (1 Apr 2011)

gaz said:


> Oh that fool. I suspect they might be a driver from on of my other videos or have a friend that is in one. They are highly amusing. Will post some of her comments up later when I'm at my pc.




Just read her (I would prefer "it", lmao) comments through her history. Ohh for eugenics...


----------



## BentMikey (2 Apr 2011)

Here's a funny one:



> Exactly why one of these drivers you observe hasn't yet mown you down in retailation for your busybodying yet I do not know. Get off your high horse and stop being such a self righteous little twat (or go seek help for your obvious mental issues).



Was posted to my profile, but I removed it. Going to his profile it seems it's the lad I saw on the phone here:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVtyWcSJpZE


http://www.youtube.com/user/borisallen

Gotta read the comments on his profile, they are very funny!


----------



## DrSquirrel (2 Apr 2011)

Friend and Subcription are different things, Friend has to be accepted - subscriptions don't.

Trolls will and do subscribe to "us", to make trolling easier.

This is why banning them is best, there is no point allowing "free speech" at the behest of trolls.


----------



## HLaB (2 Apr 2011)

BentMikey said:


> Here's a funny one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL it seems like he's upset a lot of folk.


----------



## BSRU (2 Apr 2011)

Looking at his YouTube channel it seems like he has the mental issues and in need of some serious professional help.


----------



## downfader (2 Apr 2011)

BSRU said:


> Looking at his YouTube channel it seems like he has the mental issues and in need of some serious professional help.




Theres some sickening videos linked in there, just by title alone.


----------



## BSRU (3 Apr 2011)

I had an "interesting" few comments from a US cyclist about a video of mine showing a cyclist riding the wrong way up a slip road.
He went for the "confuse the other person" tactic, going on about straw man, he ended by stating people like me should not be allowed on the road.


----------



## downfader (3 Apr 2011)

BSRU said:


> I had an "interesting" few comments from a US cyclist about a video of mine showing a cyclist riding the wrong way up a slip road.
> He went for the "confuse the other person" tactic, going on about straw man, he ended by stating people like me should not be allowed on the road.




Given the recent stat I read of US cyclists where 40% were found to be to blame for the collisions their ended up in with motor vehicles, it sounds like he might be within that stupid-threshold.


----------



## Jezston (3 Apr 2011)

BSRU said:


> I had an "interesting" few comments from a US cyclist about a video of mine showing a cyclist riding the wrong way up a slip road.
> He went for the "confuse the other person" tactic, going on about straw man, he ended by stating people like me should not be allowed on the road.



I love the type of internet arguer who just looks for ways to dismiss you for breaking some kind of rule of arguments (straw man, ad hominem etc) rather than actually address your points.


----------



## BSRU (3 Apr 2011)

downfader said:


> Given the recent stat I read of US cyclists where 40% were found to be to blame for the collisions their ended up in with motor vehicles, it sounds like he might be within that stupid-threshold.



40%, how stupid must they be not to realise they are probably going to come off worst in any accident with a large lump of steel.
Isn't the UK percentage really low, 1% to 5%?


----------



## BSRU (3 Apr 2011)

Jezston said:


> I love the type of internet arguer who just looks for ways to dismiss you for breaking some kind of rule of arguments (straw man, ad hominem etc) rather than actually address your points.



He did seem well practised in his comments, probably a trainee lawyer type similar to the RLJ cyclist trying to confuse the bicycle copper.


----------



## downfader (3 Apr 2011)

BSRU said:


> 40%, how stupid must they be not to realise they are probably going to come off worst in any accident with a large lump of steel.
> Isn't the UK percentage really low, 1% to 5%?




I got the figure from a cycling podcast (Fredcast I think its called) iirc. The UK figures for causation from the DFT last were 93% "not to blame". 

I did once read that Sanfran has a massive problem with RLJs, though I cant substantiate that as either true or a cause.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (3 Apr 2011)

Jezston said:


> I love the type of internet arguer who just looks for ways to dismiss you for breaking some kind of rule of arguments (straw man, ad hominem etc) rather than actually address your points.



Well, if you were in a court of law, you would have to abide by the rules of argument! 

Anyway, you would say that, you come from Nottingham! 


What's wrong with addressing the points by explaining what the logical fallacy is in the argument that is being made?


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (3 Apr 2011)

I had a motorcyclist overtake me at speed on the inside when I was in primary position approaching a junction. I got email notification of a comment saying that the motorcyclist was just filtering legally and what was all the fuss about. When I went to YouTube, the comment had been deleted, but a look at the poster's channel revealed it was an American. 

(We drive on the left here!)


----------



## downfader (3 Apr 2011)

MrGrumpyCyclist said:


> I had a motorcyclist overtake me at speed on the inside when I was in primary position approaching a junction. I got email notification of a comment saying that the motorcyclist was just filtering legally and what was all the fuss about. When I went to YouTube, the comment had been deleted, but a look at the poster's channel revealed it was an American.
> 
> (We drive on the left here!)




 

I've had a few Americans leaving me s*** saying that I'm a danger to road users because I'm riding on the wrong side of the road. Dumbasses.  They havent even noticed that the traffic all heads the same way in the lane, either.


----------



## BenM (4 Apr 2011)

Imagine my surprise to find a new retarted, slightly abusive, comment awaiting moderation on one of my youtube videos yesterday from a certain borisallen. Can it be coincidence that I visited Bent Mikey's links whilst logged in to YouTube?

Now I have a few options, but really I suspect deleting the comment and banning him is the best 

Revenge is a dish best served cold but is wasted on those who don't have the intelligence to work out what is happening - so it is out of the question in this case, I think, as the man is obviously deficient in the brain cell department.

B.


----------



## BSRU (4 Apr 2011)

BenM said:


> Imagine my surprise to find a new retarted, slightly abusive, comment awaiting moderation on one of my youtube videos yesterday from a certain borisallen. Can it be coincidence that I visited Bent Mikey's links whilst logged in to YouTube?
> 
> Now I have a few options, but really I suspect deleting the comment and banning him is the best
> 
> ...



When I am watching other cyclists video's and I read abusive comments, I just block the abuser straight away.


----------



## downfader (4 Apr 2011)

BenM said:


> Imagine my surprise to find a new retarted, slightly abusive, comment awaiting moderation on one of my youtube videos yesterday from a certain borisallen. Can it be coincidence that I visited Bent Mikey's links whilst logged in to YouTube?
> 
> Now I have a few options, but really I suspect deleting the comment and banning him is the best
> 
> ...




Yes it would be a waste of effort. If they've been a d*ck about things then sometimes I leave a "Next time be civil, welcome to blocksville" on their channel comments section so others can see that they've been a pr*ck. Some are even too stupid to delete it


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (4 Apr 2011)

I have a new retard (or the same retard with a new username) on the _Dangerous driving red light jumper_ post:



> As a motorist, I could probably put one of these clips up every day﻿ but the fact is Nobody gives a shoot about your stupid little campaign but a lot of people do care for this motorist who happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. This is clearly demonstrated by the number of hits - 1500 on this one compared to a measly 34 on some of your other comedy sketches. Why don't you go and cycle on the M6, preferably in the fast lane - that would give us motorists something to cheer us up!



I've blocked his new username, which was registered today just for the purpose of posting this abusive message.


----------



## BentMikey (4 Apr 2011)

Got a link to that username?


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (4 Apr 2011)

BentMikey said:


> Got a link to that username?



http://www.youtube.com/user/grumpymotorist

I think it's just a throwaway, single use username.


----------



## downfader (4 Apr 2011)

MrGrumpyCyclist said:


> http://www.youtube.c.../grumpymotorist
> 
> I think it's just a throwaway, single use username.




Will p*** him off if youtube are still using the google authorisation policy and he wants a proper account at some point.


----------



## gaz (6 Apr 2011)

I often delete comments on videos. Mostly because they say something along the lines of "you are a ****head" but never have I had someone get pissed off because of it.



> they serve no purpose to you because i don't fawn at your feet and hero worship you, i devalue the content because i see you for what you are and you don't like it... i called you a twat because that is what you are.... i'm not a vindictive person but i can't help but wish you a lot of pain....what you do is nasty, spiteful, and not very moral...i could go on but i'm afraid you are worthless...by the way... i'm glad you didn't object to me calling you a dickhead...


----------



## BentMikey (6 Apr 2011)

LOL!!! Username linky pretty please?


----------



## gaz (6 Apr 2011)

BentMikey said:


> LOL!!! Username linky pretty please?


http://www.youtube.com/user/luv2binked


----------



## downfader (6 Apr 2011)

gaz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/luv2binked




What a sad c***, LMAO!! I wonder if they go up to others trying to highlight problems and have a pop... doctors trying to defeat obesity and drink problems in patient.. just busy bodies. Charity workers helping the homeless.. bunch of ninnies helping freeloaders. Civil servants outing MPs stealing public money? Oh they're just jealous because they didnt get the money themselves.


----------



## gaz (7 Apr 2011)

Certainly a different one 


> Would you say you are likely the head of the bicycle youtuber community?


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (7 Apr 2011)

Some time ago, I posted a video of a cyclist who was displaying a flashing blue light at the rear of his bike. As a joke, I titled it "Emergency Response Bicycle" and included an ironic description, which was worded as though he really was that.

Today, in a tirade against me, this poster, wrote:



> "I'm also deeply disappointed in your exposure﻿ of the emergency response cyclist. Come on mate, why bother!! It could have been your mother or father he was going to"


----------



## BSRU (7 Apr 2011)

MrGrumpyCyclist said:


> Some time ago, I posted a video of a cyclist who was displaying a flashing blue light at the rear of his bike. As a joke, I titled it "Emergency Response Bicycle" and included an ironic description, which was worded as though he really was that.
> 
> Today, in a tirade against me, this poster, wrote:



I have noticed alot of people do not read the description or comments, so I end up repeating myself.


----------



## downfader (7 Apr 2011)

gaz said:


> Certainly a different one



If you're the head then I'm the Yoda! 
 



MrGrumpyCyclist said:


> Some time ago, I posted a video of a cyclist who was displaying a flashing blue light at the rear of his bike. As a joke, I titled it "Emergency Response Bicycle" and included an ironic description, which was worded as though he really was that.
> 
> Today, in a tirade against me, this poster, wrote:




joyridejc is a troll, usual b*ll*cks like "read the highway code" and "you'll ruin someone's life or career".. 

oh dear god..!  I've just read this one he left you: "_Your argument is based on an unknown certainty"     

_Unknown certainties... oh the oxymoronic hilarity.

Block and delete imo.


----------



## Tinuts (9 Apr 2011)

And here's one I received yesterday - deleted instantly, of course:



Help Centre | email options | report spamdinohaider has made a comment on Vulgar Volvo Driver LR11 XXL Shows Utter Contempt Towards Vulnerable Velocipede:

You are a sad person with no life if you spend your time moaning about peoples driving!! You should find another hobby, like get a woman for your pass time. If that doesn't fit you appetite you can always buy a dog and walk it and clear your head!! I reckon all cyclists should be run over, you are all a pain in the arse with little or no regards for other vehicles on the road!! Now stop being so damn sad and GET A ****ING LIFE U PRICK!!!


----------



## BSRU (9 Apr 2011)

Tinuts said:


> And here's one I received yesterday - deleted instantly, of course:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the sort I would like to reply with their own words:-
"You are a very sad person with no life if you spend your time moaning about people moaning about peoples driving!!"

But I know it's not worth it, just delete and block.


----------



## BSRU (13 Apr 2011)

Someone from the US with too much spare time.

http://www.youtube.com/user/book630book

"are you ****ing retarded i hate you and your stupid dumb ass video that was so gay!!!!! faggot! "


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (13 Apr 2011)

BSRU said:


> It's the sort I would like to reply with their own words:-
> "You are a very sad person with no life if you spend your time moaning about people moaning about peoples driving!!"



Yes, it's incredible how they can't see the irony in what they are saying!


----------



## HLaB (13 Apr 2011)

BSRU said:


> http://www.youtube.c...ser/book630book
> 
> "are you ****ing retarded i hate you and your stupid dumb ass video that was so gay!!!!! faggot! "



So Why did they watch it then 

:troll:


----------



## downfader (13 Apr 2011)

HLaB said:


> So Why did they watch it then
> 
> :troll:




That was my standard reply on other's vids (when you have no means to delete the idiots and deny their obtuse voice).


----------



## BSRU (8 May 2011)

Had a nice comment from jakefdrums yesterday:-

"seriously, if i see you im gonna run you over."

It was nice of him to have a video of his car on a rolling road at Warwickshire College, showing his private plate J666 AKE, although he seems to have moved it to a 15 year imported white Mitsubishi.


----------



## downfader (8 May 2011)

BSRU said:


> Had a nice comment from jakefdrums yesterday:-
> 
> "seriously, if i see you im gonna run you over."
> 
> It was nice of him to have a video of his car on a rolling road at Warwickshire College, showing his private plate J666 AKE, although he seems to have moved it to a 15 year imported white Mitsubishi.




He's subscribed to Failblog = sad d***


----------



## WestcountryTim (8 May 2011)

My favourite came from a video of a close pass on CS7 in London. I reported it to roadsafe which must have lead the driver to the youtube video.
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Gnzy36GjRk8

She (angel1983627) left several replies on the comments section. Then got into an arguement with another user (KrunchyJD who I don't know).



> @KrunchyJD Get a life and stop trying to impose your opinions on people, The camera aim is all wrong, INFACT I WASN'T THAT CLOSE TO HIM AT ALL!
> I have spoken to the Met Police who have assured me I did nothing wrong !
> So go take your opinions else where!﻿



I should have put the highway code rules up when I put the video up, but I added them later.
I would be surprised if the Roadsafe people had said that.

Then


> @KrunchyJD
> Get a f&*king life , I imposed no danger to his life, if I had then I would have hit him, skimmed him but no, there was no danger there.
> You don't know that junction so don't give your opinion on what you don't know.
> First and foremost he endangered himself by overtaking on a bend﻿ so whos the dangerous driver there! NOT ME!



I hope she did calm down after all that. ;-)


----------



## downfader (8 May 2011)

WestcountryTim said:


> My favourite came from a video of a close pass on CS7 in London. I reported it to roadsafe which must have lead the driver to the youtube video.
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Gnzy36GjRk8
> 
> She (angel1983627) left several replies on the comments section. Then got into an arguement with another user (KrunchyJD who I don't know).
> ...



I think Krunchy is Aussie. Usually pretty on the ball with his comments. I might have alittle poke at her too


----------



## Angelfishsolo (8 May 2011)

I love it 


jimboalee said:


> A passenger in a car called at me "You're breaking the law riding up the inside of cars".
> 
> I replied "I try not to break the law when I'm cycling. The last offence I committed was Grievous Bodily Harm".


----------



## HLaB (8 May 2011)




----------



## BSRU (8 May 2011)

WestcountryTim said:


> My favourite came from a video of a close pass on CS7 in London. I reported it to roadsafe which must have lead the driver to the youtube video.
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Gnzy36GjRk8
> 
> She (angel1983627) left several replies on the comments section. Then got into an arguement with another user (KrunchyJD who I don't know).
> ...



It's disturbing how she is adamant she did nothing wrong just because no collision occurred.


----------



## downfader (8 May 2011)

BSRU said:


> It's disturbing how she is adamant she did nothing wrong just because no collision occurred.




Just means she's a collision waiting to happen via her own sense of self importance and her arrogant and angry driving. When she crashes if it kills her no doubt her family will all wail and cry, and leave a mountain of flowers by the road asking "why didnt the council make the road safer??!!"


----------



## gaz (8 May 2011)

WestcountryTim said:


> My favourite came from a video of a close pass on CS7 in London. I reported it to roadsafe which must have lead the driver to the youtube video.
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Gnzy36GjRk8
> 
> She (angel1983627) left several replies on the comments section. Then got into an arguement with another user (KrunchyJD who I don't know).
> ...




If i was you I would go back to roadsafe london and ask them to confirm it they told her she did nothing wrong. Quite clearly that IS WRONG, and her attitude as shown in her replies is appalling!


----------



## 400bhp (8 May 2011)

downfader said:


> Just means she's a collision waiting to happen via her own sense of self importance and her arrogant and angry driving. When she crashes if it kills her no doubt her family will all wail and cry, and leave a mountain of flowers by the road asking "why didnt the council make the road safer??!!"



She's just another retard. That much is clear from her use (or lack of it) of the English language.

You lot have much more patience than me. I don't suffer fools.


----------



## 400bhp (8 May 2011)

gaz said:


> If i was you I would go back to roadsafe london and ask them to confirm it they told her she did nothing wrong.



If this was me (i.e. I had a camera and decided to post such incidents on Youtube) I would be asking too. My response would start with a broad description of the comments you have received.


----------



## gaz (8 May 2011)

I got this on my silly cyclists video


> My girlfriend is pissed off with﻿ me because I'm watching this instead of cuddling her. What a whinger!


----------



## downfader (8 May 2011)

400bhp said:


> She's just another retard. That much is clear from her use (or lack of it) of the English language.
> 
> You lot have much more patience than me. I don't suffer fools.



The internet is easy. Its different when they get up in your face. 
...then (apparently) I get scary.   (prolly like silent dancer in Psychoville)



gaz said:


> I got this on my silly cyclists video


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (8 May 2011)

Regarding a video of a car that cut me up in the cycle lane:


DonSimonUK said:


> Rude but not illegal. He has every right to use it, just as you have the right to use the road as opposed to just the cycle lane. It is against the Highway Code but NOT illegal (you have falsely claimed this in some of your other videos). It's different if the cycle lane﻿ as a solid line though or the tarmac is red - Cars should not enter into them.





I said:


> I don't understand what your point is. I﻿ have not said that this was illegal; just rude. Also, it makes no difference whether the tarmac is red; it is the type of line that makes the difference
> You say that I have falsely claimed that something was illegal in other videos, yet you failed to give a single example, and you didn't comment on any of those alleged videos. Is this because you are just
> lying about that?





DonSimonUK said:


> God you are such a rude, arrogant, defensive twat aren't you? What kind of person goes around on a bicycle with a camera strapped to their helmet deliberately getting footage of people making a mistake and putting their info on Youtube without consent? Bet you would be first to complain if your face was put on Youtube. All cyclists are gay...Tight lycra and﻿ small nobs hahahaha


Anyone come across this character?


----------



## BSRU (8 May 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> Anyone come across this character?



I have not come across him and thanks to you I never will as he has been deservedly blocked.


----------



## tradesecrets (8 May 2011)

i've never understood why people video there bike then upload on youtube 

people just leave themsleves open to abuse ...

You tube is notorious for it ..


----------



## BSRU (8 May 2011)

tradesecrets said:


> i've never understood why people video there bike then upload on youtube
> 
> people just leave themsleves open to abuse ...
> 
> You tube is notorious for it ..



There's lots of things other people do in their spare time that I do not understand why but it's their choice.


----------



## downfader (8 May 2011)

tradesecrets said:


> i've never understood why people video there bike then upload on youtube
> 
> people just leave themsleves open to abuse ...
> 
> You tube is notorious for it ..




I did a video on it.. ironically. 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biuACJBpt_w


As for DonSimonUK - he's another idiot I've come across before myself. He left a load of abuse on another cyclist's vid before and completely misquoted the HC there too. Delete and block.


----------



## BSRU (9 May 2011)

Second first commenter in two days and new addition to my blocked list:-

AmartinH73

"have you got nothing better to do sad twat"

I replied stating how funny his comment was especially as he probably didn't realise how ironic it was.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (9 May 2011)

I just get the odd comment now and then. My latest was (it's been deleted) a trifle angry...  

"STUPID ****ING MORON , ALL BIKERS LIKE YOU SHOULD BE SHOT, STOP ****ING COMPLAINING, AT LEAST YOU CAN RIDE A BIKE, AND GET ABOUT, WHO GIVES A **** WHAT HAPPENS ON THE ****ING WAY, YOU NEED TO GET A LIFE , TWAT"

I felt it rather pointless to engage in any sort of meaningful banter as the f*ckwit probably can't read all that well.


----------



## Jezston (9 May 2011)

I think if I get round to getting a camera and uploading vids to youtube, I'd always have comments disabled.

YouTube comments are about the lowest you can get in terms of quality discussion anywhere in the world. Whatever the video is, and however much enjoyment it has given me, even catching a glance at some of the crap that people come out with will throw me into such a rage there have been several times I almost went ahead and activated the doomsday device I keep in the basement.


----------



## BSRU (9 May 2011)

Jezston said:


> I think if I get round to getting a camera and uploading vids to youtube, I'd always have comments disabled.
> 
> YouTube comments are about the lowest you can get in terms of quality discussion anywhere in the world. Whatever the video is, and however much enjoyment it has given me, even catching a glance at some of the crap that people come out with will throw me into such a rage there have been several times I almost went ahead and activated the doomsday device I keep in the basement.



Just have comments needing approval before being displayed, I have that set for channel comments.

Because I am in control of my channel I can delete whatever comments I want or block any user I choose without needing to justify it and usually do not bother replying back as I know it is a waste of time.
I have had a few comments, where once I have discussed the situation, the commenter is more understanding and better informed about sharing the road.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (9 May 2011)

BSRU said:


> It's disturbing how she is adamant she did nothing wrong just because no collision occurred.


This phenomenon is quite weird and extremely annoying. I had an occasion in the winter then a car missed me at speed by less than 6 inches and when I spoke to him about it at the lights, he just kept parroting the same phrase: "I was in complete control the whole time", over and over again. That kind of arrogant attitude really is dangerous.


----------



## Jezston (9 May 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> This phenomenon is quite weird and extremely annoying. I had an occasion in the winter then a car missed me at speed by less than 6 inches and when I spoke to him about it at the lights, he just kept parroting the same phrase: "I was in complete control the whole time", over and over again. That kind of arrogant attitude really is dangerous.



Presumably they would be perfectly happy if you took a few swings at them as long as you didn't hit them?

Or maybe fired a few shots?


----------



## downfader (9 May 2011)

Jezston said:


> I think if I get round to getting a camera and uploading vids to youtube, I'd always have comments disabled.
> 
> YouTube comments are about the lowest you can get in terms of quality discussion anywhere in the world. Whatever the video is, and however much enjoyment it has given me, even catching a glance at some of the crap that people come out with will throw me into such a rage there have been several times I almost went ahead and activated the doomsday device I keep in the basement.




Youtube has a "private" option for video too, now. So you can upload vids for campaigns like stopSMIDSY and reporting professional drivers etc without the general monkey population throwing their s*** because they've had a bad day.  

Generally the people who go "you sad t***, get a life!" have none themselves.. They'd prolly poo their pants if they ever met one of us face to face, keyboard warrior stuff and all that.


----------



## downfader (9 May 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/DonSimonUK Massive troll. Massive douche. Has tried to leave a comment on my profile:



> haha, who is the troll now? You obviously haven't read what I posted on that video, so learn to read before making accusations. I said it was RUDE but NOT ILLEGAL and although it is in the Highway Code (I would like to refer you to this), the Highway Code has no legal standing. Next time, read properly. Troll



Dear oh dear. What a sad little man, he's even blocked me so I cant post on his profile. Though I can reply to him on Keith's video: 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqDO5lKR-Lc


Where he left this sad little comment: 


> _Hmm...Why didn't you hit their bonnet or start verbally abusing them like most of you do? OH I know, because you are a bunch of pussies posting these on here_



Why am I reminded of a Frankie Boyle joke involving "family and regret"?


----------



## BSRU (11 May 2011)

Another new one for me.

cooperman38

"Why should he loose his job because some ****in prick on a bike stuck his ****in nose in were it wasnt needed, these cyclists cry ****in wolf all the time , royal mail drivers cover more miles than anyone and have some of the best drivers in the world ! He was probably takin a short cut cause of the strict targets they have to keep to. By the way i bet this ****in **** doesnt complain when he gets his ****in e-baying shoot deliverd to the door all weathers , get a ****in life you prick !!!"


----------



## davefb (11 May 2011)

BSRU said:


> Another new one for me.
> 
> cooperman38
> 
> "Why should he loose his job because some ****in prick on a bike stuck his ****in nose in were it wasnt needed, these cyclists cry ****in wolf all the time , royal mail drivers cover more miles than anyone and have some of the best drivers in the world ! He was probably takin a short cut cause of the strict targets they have to keep to. By the way i bet this ****in **** doesnt complain when he gets his ****in e-baying shoot deliverd to the door all weathers , get a ****in life you prick !!!"




postman plod lives 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dh73/3279983676/


----------



## benb (12 May 2011)

BSRU said:


> Another new one for me.
> 
> cooperman38
> 
> "Why should he loose his job because some ****in prick on a bike stuck his ****in nose in were it wasnt needed, these cyclists cry ****in wolf all the time , royal mail drivers cover more miles than anyone and have some of the best drivers in the world ! He was probably takin a short cut cause of the strict targets they have to keep to. By the way i bet this ****in **** doesnt complain when he gets his ****in e-baying shoot deliverd to the door all weathers , get a ****in life you prick !!!"



He sounds amazing! I bet he's a delight down the pub.


----------



## LosingFocus (12 May 2011)

benb said:


> He sounds amazing! I bet he's a delight down the pub.



Wonder the odds are: http://www.okcupid.com/profile/COOPERMAN38/questions

Got to love Google and people that use the same UID on many websites...


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (12 May 2011)

LosingFocus said:


> Wonder the odds are: http://www.okcupid.c...MAN38/questions
> Got to love Google and people that use the same UID on many websites...


No wonder he's in a bad mood! Now I feel sorry for him. (Well, just a bit.)


----------



## BSRU (12 May 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> No wonder he's in a bad mood! Now I feel sorry for him. (Well, just a bit.)



Looks like he could do with putting a few miles in on two wheels.


----------



## RedRider (12 May 2011)

> YouTube comments are about the lowest you can get in terms of quality discussion anywhere in the world.



At some point discussion reverts to one of 'is god a flying spaghetti monster?', 'how long _are _the tentacles of the new world order?' or 'how gay _is _the US/UK'?


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (12 May 2011)

RedRider said:


> At some point discussion reverts to one of 'is god a flying spaghetti monster?'


How dare you question the existence of His Noodliness?


----------



## downfader (12 May 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> No wonder he's in a bad mood! Now I feel sorry for him. (Well, just a bit.)




He's probably killed 4 women and buried them in his garden.


----------



## Origamist (18 May 2011)

I don't want to contaminate this thread with positivity and dreary earnestness, but why don't we post more constructive YouTube feedback as well as the moronic replies/exchanges (even if it is a bit of an ego stroking exercise).

Here's mine: 




> Defensive CYcling FTW!
> 
> Having had a sick day today, I've gone through lots of your videos that you've uploaded in the last year and, I have to say, it's a breath of fresh air.
> 
> ...


----------



## gaz (18 May 2011)

Your deffensive cycling videos are very good! If only more cyclists watched them and thought about there actions. In the past week I've seen nearly 10 places where a cyclist nearly got left or right hooked because they where not paying attention.

I take it that guy is having a dig at some of us that do react to some of the dodgy driving.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (18 May 2011)

This is the best way to respond to Youtube comments ...  

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx-WBaSNrTQ


Probably not work safe.


----------



## BSRU (18 May 2011)

I read the "Police Rider's Handbook" when I first learnt to ride a motorbike, it was recommended by my instructor, an ex-motorbike cop. It not only helped my riding it helped my driving too.


----------



## downfader (18 May 2011)

BSRU said:


> I read the "Police Rider's Handbook" when I first learnt to ride a motorbike, it was recommended by my instructor, an ex-motorbike cop. It not only helped my riding it helped my driving too.




I read a fair section of that in the shop and went to buy it, then realised I was about 2 quid short.  

On youtube comments people need to see this:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX5U2_Bk-C4
The Cycling Silk just blogged about this... I think he needs our help on the legalities. I've given my input (though I have no sound at the mo, telly is on).


----------



## BSRU (18 May 2011)

downfader said:


> I read a fair section of that in the shop and went to buy it, then realised I was about 2 quid short.
> 
> On youtube comments people need to see this:
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yX5U2_Bk-C4 The Cycling Silk just blogged about this... I think he needs our help on the legalities. I've given my input (though I have no sound at the mo, telly is on).



I added my view, overtake too close and driving whilst using headphones/ear buds is illegal.


----------



## davefb (18 May 2011)

downfader said:


> I read a fair section of that in the shop and went to buy it, then realised I was about 2 quid short.
> 
> On youtube comments people need to see this:
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yX5U2_Bk-C4 The Cycling Silk just blogged about this... I think he needs our help on the legalities. I've given my input (though I have no sound at the mo, telly is on).



if , the driver was on private land, and the cyclist was using a zoom lens from an unseen location


maybe he'd have a point... ( though not human rights act, it'd be some sort of privacy snooping law)..

but he's in the public and he KNOWS he's being videod..

i mean, if he'd been paying attention he'd have seen the bloke with a sodding camera as well....


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (18 May 2011)

Look at that nice, empty sidewalk you could be riding on.. and not posting stupid videos complaining about how you can't afford﻿ a car; thus being bullied by things bigger than you.
wootness3000 5 hours ago
 @wootness3000 I will assume your comment is simply because you don't know how things are here. The reason that the lane I was cycling in has a picture of a bicycle painted in it is because it is a cycle lane. It is illegal here to cycle on what you call "the sidewalk";﻿ I should have though that the clue was in the "walk" part of sidewalk.
MrGrumpycyclist 57 minutes ago
 @MrGrumpycyclist It's just as illegal here,﻿ but people would rather not risk their lives for an outdated law. You're going to find yourself dead-right someday.
wootness3000 30 minutes ago
(wootness3000 lives in Japan.)


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (18 May 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/stureid



> So you decide to follow him and despite your forward approach he listens to you as you tell him that he cut you up. He actually starts to apologise and you interrupt him.
> 
> Then you wonder why he gets pissed off with you?
> 
> ...



User stureid blocked.

[EDIT] He re-registered with a new ID and posted his view again, this time without the personal abuse. Also moaned a bit about being blocked and "freedom of speech". I haven't blocked the new ID; hopefully he now understands the difference between expressing his views and posting abusive comments.


----------



## BentMikey (19 May 2011)

> You lot are retards Yh...1st: anyone over the age of 17 can ride a 125 cc motorbike or scooter as long as they have a provisional and have completed there compulsory bike training course (cbt)...2nd:the biker was too far into the road as there was a bend coming up...and personally if you have a child on a bike then you should have a proper bike or﻿ maybe get a car! You moron..and police will not charge anyone for that seeying as it wasn't ieven
> 
> Bikemad2011



From the 125 rider who overtook me leaning so much his head was almost over my pedals:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSiCfvaAmSg





> you sad ****er , next time i will run you over . get a ****ing life , if not a car . i will be keeping an eye out for you around﻿ bigginhill , you and i are going to have WORDS (dickhead) .
> 
> nedmobile



And this pm:


> if you do not remove this video , from youtube , i will take legal action . i have already sent an email to youtube , and i will be talking to the police on monday . and my solicitor . driver



From another close pass, also whilst I was towing the littlest monkey in a child trailer.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtNLbtUxTy0


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (19 May 2011)

BentMikey said:


> From another close pass, also whilst I was towing the littlest monkey in a child trailer.
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=UtNLbtUxTy0


Well, at least it shows he is embarrassed by people seeing what he did. Looks like a result!


----------



## BentMikey (19 May 2011)

Yeah, that's more amusing than those people who are in such a rush to overtake that when you protest, they stop for far longer to shout at you.


----------



## downfader (19 May 2011)

Mikey, that nedmobile needs a f***ing slap. Or even better, my left foot has gone rotten - I coukld stick it in his mouth mwhahaha!! I hope he is bleeding ashamed, somehow I doubt it by his reaction, if he is indeed the driver and not just some prat online.  

Cheers for chipping in, everyone, on CS's video. Both the agitators kind of made me laugh with their stupidity. I get the feeling that the Jessica character has googled law but not read the descriptions.... just assumed or made up the meaning. 

Does she realise the guy filming is a bloody lawyer?


----------



## BentMikey (19 May 2011)

...and not just any lawyer, a QC no less.


----------



## downfader (20 May 2011)

BentMikey said:


> ...and not just any lawyer, a QC no less.




Exactly!


----------



## benb (22 May 2011)

Here's a typical one.


> If you ever film me i'll find you and kick your﻿ head in.



So I replied.


> you wouldn't be able to﻿ catch me. I'm fit and you're fat.


----------



## BSRU (23 May 2011)

Three comments of one video at around the same time, The offending video of a RLJ'er..

It's had lots of views compared what I would normally expect, almost 9 times as normal and 6 dislikes.

chrisdunlea
"why post this on youtube? sad tbh"


810neilc
"who do you think you are? or are you deciding to take the law into your own hands,
you have a very sad life, and also i would imagine this infringes the car owners rights in some way"


I assume this is the driver, his YouTube account does not exist anymore.
xr8owner
"you ****..if i see u on your bike in swindon, i'll ****ing lamp you you prick"

Found the forum where it has been linked
http://www.vxronline.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?137717-Named-and-Shamed


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (23 May 2011)

BSRU said:


> Found the forum where it has been linked
> http://www.vxronline...amed-and-Shamed


That's hilarious; one of the posts says: "think the guy is part of a forum called torque italia"


----------



## downfader (23 May 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> That's hilarious; one of the posts says: "think the guy is part of a forum called torque italia"




That is amusing, as is the comment about the traffic lights not being programmed correctly. A little unfair on the TI forum though.


----------



## gaz (23 May 2011)

downfader said:


> That is amusing, as is the comment about the traffic lights not being programmed correctly. A little unfair on the TI forum though.



He has a point though, the police will never do something about the video in question as you can't see the red light that the driver probably drove through.

This is why i rarely post videos of RLJing motorists as most times I know they have jumped the lights because i know the sequence, but there is no way to prove it, unless you hang around and film the light sequence.


----------



## BSRU (24 May 2011)

gaz said:


> He has a point though, the police will never do something about the video in question as you can't see the red light that the driver probably drove through.
> 
> This is why i rarely post videos of RLJing motorists as most times I know they have jumped the lights because i know the sequence, but there is no way to prove it, unless you hang around and film the light sequence.



I only post video's where I know they have jumped it, as I go through that junction four times a day I have a very good understanding of the phasing but as you say something I cannot prove.


----------



## gaz (31 May 2011)

> all praise to the aggresive vehicular cyclist and his colonialist mentality to owning the roads of communities he knows nothing about. Your attitude﻿ is worse than the drivers.
> cyclingheroify



on
[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPMYmraoN24[/media]


----------



## BSRU (31 May 2011)

gaz said:


> on
> [media]
> ]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPMYmraoN24[/media]




That's a strange comment, was written very early Saturday or Sunday morning when someone was worse for wear.


----------



## manalog (24 Jun 2011)

This was posted by either the driver himself or his buddy from this footage 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL06JJ3TvHU
I was not wobbling and whats wobbling got to do with his crap driving? Yeah just blame it on the victim.

''maybe if you concentrated on cycling straight and not wobbling all over the place trying to video people the wouldnt pass so close you﻿ Fuking sad anorak'' iken100


----------



## BSRU (24 Jun 2011)

manalog said:


> This was posted by either the driver himself or his buddy from this footage http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rL06JJ3TvHU I was not wobbling and whats wobbling got to do with his crap driving? Yeah just blame it on the victim.
> 
> ''maybe if you concentrated on cycling straight and not wobbling all over the place trying to video people the wouldnt pass so close you﻿ Fuking sad anorak'' iken100



He seems to be the driver as he's commented on two video's of the same van, typical response to being caught on camera being a nob.


----------



## Gandalf (24 Jun 2011)

I enjoyed this one. The original comment was just mundane and unoriginal, but the follow up was an exquisite Clarksonesque rant


"Why should you have to put up with that??? You don't have to. Get off the bloody bike and drive a car. You drive down narrow country roads at 10 miles an hour and expect everyone to sit behind you. You're another whining cyclist who gets on everyone's tits!!!! If I had to choose between a head on collision or knocking a twaat off his bike I﻿ know what I'd pick....."



" Last week I was driving a 32 ton lorry down a road like the one you're on with a national speed limit only﻿ to turn a bend and be confronted by a woman cycling at walking pace towing a wide pram thing with 2 children in it. It did have their compulsory 'Green Peace' and 'Ban the Bomb' triangular flags waving away though. This was a narrow road where it was legal to drive at 60 mph. What moron would put their kids at risk like that to prove a point.... A cyclist that's who...ps. It took about 4 mins just for me to get past her. She didn't even pull over where﻿ she had the chance. She caused a huge traffic queue... As you can tell, I'm not a cyclists no. 1 fan.. Take it easy "


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xtXOAXjDprI


----------



## BSRU (24 Jun 2011)

Gandalf said:


> I enjoyed this one. The original comment was just mundane and unoriginal, but the follow up was an exquisite Clarksonesque rant
> 
> 
> "Why should you have to put up with that??? You don't have to. Get off the bloody bike and drive a car. You drive down narrow country roads at 10 miles an hour and expect everyone to sit behind you. You're another whining cyclist who gets on everyone's tits!!!! If I had to choose between a head on collision or knocking a twaat off his bike I﻿ know what I'd pick....."
> ...



He needs his HGV licence taken off him.


----------



## abo (24 Jun 2011)

Gandalf said:


> " Last week I was driving a 32 ton lorry down a road like the one you're on with a national speed limit only﻿ to turn a bend and be confronted by a woman cycling at walking pace towing a wide pram thing with 2 children in it. It did have their compulsory 'Green Peace' and 'Ban the Bomb' triangular flags waving away though. This was a narrow road where it was legal to drive at 60 mph. What moron would put their kids at risk like that to prove a point.... A cyclist that's who...ps. It took about 4 mins just for me to get past her. She didn't even pull over where﻿ she had the chance. She caused a huge traffic queue... As you can tell, I'm not a cyclists no. 1 fan.. Take it easy "
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xtXOAXjDprI



Commented on this one, he effectively just admitted to being ignorant of the speed limit for a '32 ton' lorry on for NSL on a single carriageway. Always nice to pick faults in a ****wit's driving


----------



## downfader (27 Jun 2011)

"MrDougiemo has made a comment on BMW driver pulls out: get over it you poof, he had plenty of time to pull out"


----------



## BSRU (28 Jun 2011)

downfader said:


> "MrDougiemo has made a comment on BMW driver pulls out: get over it you poof, he had plenty of time to pull out"



I cannot see their comment.


----------



## downfader (28 Jun 2011)

BSRU said:


> I cannot see their comment.




Exactly. My youtube vids are not a democracy.  I have approval on some vids and delete any abuse on others. I got the feeling this one was a kid, too.


----------



## BSRU (28 Jun 2011)

downfader said:


> Exactly. My youtube vids are not a democracy.  I have approval on some vids and delete any abuse on others. I got the feeling this one was a kid, too.



Fair do's, I delete and block also.


----------



## downfader (28 Jun 2011)

BSRU said:


> Fair do's, I delete and block also.




Many times its just the easiest thing to do. They want attention. They give me a laugh.


----------



## HLaB (29 Jun 2011)

I have on persistent person today, posting on an old video of mine:

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQnaVkHjd0s[/media]


Description:


> This is the first time in over 4 years of commuting that I've found fault with Lothian Bus I think I can forgive that, on the whole their drivers get a big thumbs up from me:-)




Watch the video properly. You will see the bus joins the roundabout first. Just because another road user can accelerate faster and﻿ catch the bus doesn't give them right off way. Very few motorists understand the highway code, especially cyclists.

RemoveApprovePending approvalpirrie500 4 minutes ago
The bus was on the﻿ roundabout first. Just because you can put the foot down and catch it doesn't give you right of way.

RemoveApprovePending approvalpirrie500 15 minutes ago
The bus pulled onto the roundabout first. Just because you can put the foot down and catch up to a slow bus doesn't give you right off way. Give way to vehicles﻿ on your right already ON the roundabout. Be considerate to other road users.

RemoveApprovePending approvalpirrie500 17 minutes ago
They maybe have a point, I reckon I was there first and never speeded up and I was considerate to other road users by slowing down and not going under the front of the cab but hey ho if all I have to do is slow down to avoid the only slight incident with Lothian Buses in 4 years, I'm happy too :-)


----------



## BSRU (29 Jun 2011)

I had an interesting comment left on video on a closer than I would like overtake by a DrSpaFish van.

" As a professional driver of over 30 years I have seen some really daft driving across the UK and Europe & I've got to say that I too have been plagued by sad people like you that has no life and uses a camera (whilst cycling you idiot), filming people who 1) does have a life and 2) are contributing to the economy so that people like you have the luxury of cycling around the town without a care in the world. Q: Why were you in the bus lane yourself & not on the cycle path ! Grow up/Get a job"

The strange thing is the users name is paulwhiteacebb, Paul White happens to be the MD of the company DrSpaFish, although the user denies it, saying it's just a coincidence.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (5 Jul 2011)

chrisjohnyaw said:


> Shouldn't you stop at a round about and i think the van was on the round about first﻿ and what road tax do you pay. ps ringing his work place to get him in trouble your a sadman and dont get me started on your head cam. http://www.youtube.com/user/chrisjohnyaw



Reply:


> @chrisjohnyawNo, you shouldn't stop at a roundabout unless to give way to traffic from the right.
> 
> Rule 185 says "When reaching the roundabout you should ... give priority to traffic﻿ approaching from your right ...".
> 
> ...


----------



## BSRU (5 Jul 2011)

chrisjohnyaw doesn't seem to know much, strange how he has commented on that one video.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (6 Jul 2011)

BSRU said:


> chrisjohnyaw doesn't seem to know much, strange how he has commented on that one video.


Yes. I have reason to believe he is the driver.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (7 Jul 2011)

gsx1400madboy (17 hours ago)
looks to me that﻿ you've got a chip on your shoulder 

MrGrumpycyclist (15 hours ago)
@gsx1400madboy Is that really how it looks to you, or are you just a First bus driver who doesn't like the evidence that I have presented in some video clips? I actually find that most bus drivers are very courteous and careful. It's just that the exceptions are too many and, I have to say, seem mostly to work for First. If you﻿ are one of the many good bus drivers, then perhaps you might want to suggest to the company that they do something about the bad ones that are tarnishing the reputation of your company and its staff.

gsx1400madboy (54 minutes ago)
Are you on some sort of crusade,? I have no doubt that you as a cyclist do feel vulnerable when cycling, i as a motorcyclist, am in a similar situation from time to time. But, i do not find the need to video all and sundry just to prove a point. You videoed a fellow cyclist going through a red light but didnt chase him down like the car drivers and﻿ lambast him, which i thought you should do.
Its time you grew up and stopped looking for an excuse to upload clips that infringe on peoples privacy.

MrGrumpycyclist (8 minutes ago)
@gsx1400madboy Hardly a crusade. I'm just﻿ one of the thousands of cyclists who are frustrated by the crap that we get from some motorists and who put evidence of the worst ones on here. One cyclist keeps a list of some of these, here: croydoncyclist.wordpress.com/2­011/02/07/video-camera-cyclist­s/
As far as privacy is concerned, if people are worried about other people seeing seeing their bad driving, then they should start to drive more carefully. Perhaps they should start by reading the highway code.
I'm sorry to say that your comment about growing up is fairly typical of many ignorant motorists who think that putting someone else's life in danger just to get to the next red light a couple of seconds earlier is somehow a trivial matter.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (7 Jul 2011)

And now for a (possibly) happy one:

AccyMHS (1 week ago)
Hey mate. Just seen a Lancashire United bus in 'The joy of cycle commuting.' - Where abouts do you live? Trying to recognise the roads if it is in Blackburn area but no luck yet. - Goodluck with the cycling from a car driver. You have tought me to be more conciderate and to pass giving﻿ more room - or just hold back till safe to pass. 

Could be that he's just trying to find out where I live, mind you, but I'd like to think it's genuine.


----------



## BSRU (7 Jul 2011)

Seems gsx1400madboy has the chip on his shoulder, with being a First bus driver, the company that seems to have a reputation for poor driving. Obviously someone complete clueless about privacy and being in a public place, he'll be going on about "road tax" next.


AccyMHS looks genuine but I would find it strange if a very new YouTuber was asking me whereabouts I lived.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

HLaB said:


> I have on persistent person today, posting on an old video of mine:
> 
> [media]
> ]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQnaVkHjd0s[/media]
> ...




Didn't realise you could "put your foot down on a bike. Also pretty sure Highway code says give way to those on your right?????


----------



## gaz (7 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Didn't realise you could "put your foot down on a bike. Also pretty sure Highway code says give way to those on your right?????


Surely you must know that nobody reads or takes notice of the highway code by now.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> Surely you must know that nobody reads or takes notice of the highway code by now.



I am sadly fully aware of that fact. How do you put your foot down on a bike though???


----------



## SportMonkey (7 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I am sadly fully aware of that fact. How do you put your foot down on a bike though???



Pedal harder?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

SportMonkey said:


> Pedal harder?



<pedant mode> Then you put you foot down, lift it up, put it down </pedant mode>


----------



## downfader (7 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I am sadly fully aware of that fact. How do you put your foot down on a bike though???




I beleive its a stopping motion.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

downfader said:


> I beleive its a stopping motion.


Indeed


----------



## abo (7 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I am sadly fully aware of that fact. How do you put your foot down on a bike though???




Many, many times per minute depending on your cadence?


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (7 Jul 2011)

> Comment on your video: MX07BUU - First Bus Close Pass In (Crap)
> Cycle Lane
> 
> @MrGrumpycyclist That would be his way of telling you, '%^&$
> ...


I seem to have stirred up a hornet's nest at the First Bus company. They are venting their ill-informed vitriol in droves on my YouTube channel.

Edited to correct typo. (Originally posted from my phone.)


----------



## gaz (8 Jul 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> I seem to have stirred up a hornet's nest at the First Bus company. They are venting their ill-informed virtiiol in droves on my YouTube channel.


Lol! That is a classic


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (8 Jul 2011)

titsboobies said in a personal message:


> Man i would love for you to come to my town ride down the roads and ****ing complain at people haahah you wouldnt even survive mate you would be knocked out b4 you say im a sad twat LOL Sort it out yeah RIDE ON THE PAVEMENTS STOP RECORDING WHILE RIDING AND ALSO STOP LOOKING BACK MAKES YOU WOBBLE AND LOSE CONTROL WHICH WILL CAUSE ACCIDENTS GET A LIFE Also You may want to try and get laid not just ****ing do shoot like this and whats with the gay horn on your bike also on one of your videos you say you can morph into a pedestrian LOL Why dont u do that all the time would be a lot less safer also if you go to the police i wouldnt be surprised if they laugh in your face i know i would


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (8 Jul 2011)

1234Dekka said in a personal message:


> MX07BUV - "Stay In Your Lane" (First Bus 37304)
> 
> I have reported this to You tube as violating my rights....i seen you in the road then you started to come out the cycle lane into my vehicle Path,,,I think its about time you gave up your push bike and started catching the train or bus....First warning....remove this from You Tube, you have 7 days to do so if not i will seek further advice which could result in a prosecution.... AGAINST YOU!!!!...one other thing the lights at green lane were on red i did not move the vehicle coz you were so close to it..not a case of waiting for you...and also tell the truth i tried to stop you opening the doors but was a little late in getting the button pushed inside the cab.....to keep them CLOSED!!!!...


----------



## Jezston (8 Jul 2011)

Well that's not going to help his case with his employers. Have you forwarded this on to them?


----------



## BentMikey (8 Jul 2011)

I love that titsboobies message - couldn't be more stupid if he tried. I wonder if we'll be getting a bloodbus rematch with this? Keep an eye on your video referrers mate!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (8 Jul 2011)

Jezston said:


> Well that's not going to help his case with his employers. Have you forwarded this on to them?



The thing is that I'm not really sure that 1234Dekka really is the driver. The real driver would know that it was he that opened the doors of the bus, not me. Of course, that could just be another of his little fibs.


----------



## downfader (8 Jul 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> 1234Dekka said in a personal message:




A) he's an idiot
B) he's highly ignorant
C) Heather Mills

Keep the video up, you've done nothing wrong.


----------



## lit (8 Jul 2011)

It's like you've woken a few neanderthals up


----------



## BSRU (8 Jul 2011)

1234Dekka has written complete rubbish, they are trying to sound knowledgeable without a legal leg to stand on and just comes across as a Daily Wail reader.

I had someone twice report a video of mine for privacy violation, the video had a still of the driver but I replied to YouTube stating EU/UK privacy legislation does not apply in public area's such as the public highway, with a little more waffle added they refused the drivers complaint.


----------



## downfader (8 Jul 2011)

Private message just received from GSX1400madboy:



> What has a strike over pay and conditions, got to do with an intelligent conversation between 2 people.
> The moot point is over MrGrumpycyclist posting car registrations and peoples faces on the net with the intention of gettng them the sack. If you might have noticed, when ever there are tv programmes that involve car numberplates they are blanked out. He actively posts up the reg's of all vehicles involved before any certain legal proof that they have commited an offence, and without the owners consent.
> 
> And whether i am a bus driver or not, i am entitled to an opinion



My reply:



> It was an "aside" (actually I'm someone who uses First a lot down here, and have been in support of their drivers a fair bit). It was as relevant as your comments about chasing down red light jumpers on the guys profile.
> 
> Contact the Information Commissioner. There is a) no right to privacy on a public road, b) no obligation to remove plate details, c) there is no legal need for permissions.
> 
> ...



I should have said that people are only entitled to opinions that are right and just LOL. I know an old school racist at work, he has "an opinion" but he doesnt have an entitlement and is neither right.


----------



## SportMonkey (8 Jul 2011)

downfader said:


> I should have said that people are only entitled to opinions that are right and just LOL. I know an old school racist at work, he has "an opinion" but he doesnt have an entitlement and is neither right.



Sadly even racists are entitled to their own opinions, any point we set of opinions being entitled and not is arbitrary. People fought and died for our freedoms to be as bigotted or enlightened as we wish. That is not to say that everytime they voice such an opinion your opinion should be returned more vociferously in reply and that we should try and educate these people to the errors in their views.


----------



## DrSquirrel (8 Jul 2011)

You should also point out that number plates in programmes are not blurred out routinely. Faces/plates are only done so due to pending investigations.


----------



## downfader (8 Jul 2011)

SportMonkey said:


> Sadly even racists are entitled to their own opinions, any point we set of opinions being entitled and not is arbitrary. People fought and died for our freedoms to be as bigotted or enlightened as we wish. That is not to say that everytime they voice such an opinion your opinion should be returned more vociferously in reply and that we should try and educate these people to the errors in their views.



To a point I agree. My racist "friend" once began ranting off about "they get free houses!" WTF, called over my chinese workmate and said "Do you get a free house when you come here?" He laughed so hard, he was on the breadline. 



DrSquirrel said:


> You should also point out that number plates in programmes are not blurred out routinely. Faces/plates are only done so due to pending investigations.




True. If he replies I might send him some Police Camera style links. I'm not too bothered in arguing the toss with him, just setting the record straight.

Interestingly I notice that how after everytime I've corrected someone, or defended someone's position (because it would probably be mine)... I get a rash of thumbs down on my videos. LOL! Is that some sort of revenge?


----------



## SportMonkey (8 Jul 2011)

downfader said:


> To a point I agree. My racist "friend" once began ranting off about "they get free houses!" WTF, called over my chinese workmate and said "Do you get a free house when you come here?" He laughed so hard, he was on the breadline.



What I find massively entertaining is that immigrants are hard working, low benefit seeking members of our society, and in specific the EU workers has enabled us to have a dynamic workforce that influxed, paid tax and built our country without taking much out, then when the recession came a lot returned to their home countries as it was more profitable to work there. Open borders are an immense idea. Britain has done so, so well from it that I don't understand how anyone can bemoan immigration.

And as for the "they take our jobs", that angers me greatly, they do the jobs that a lot of people don't want to do, for little pay and pay taxes. They help pay for a lot of the complainants to be on the dole.


----------



## downfader (8 Jul 2011)

SportMonkey said:


> What I find massively entertaining is that immigrants are hard working, low benefit seeking members of our society, and in specific the EU workers has enabled us to have a dynamic workforce that influxed, paid tax and built our country without taking much out, then when the recession came a lot returned to their home countries as it was more profitable to work there. Open borders are an immense idea. Britain has done so, so well from it that I don't understand how anyone can bemoan immigration.
> 
> And as for the "they take our jobs", that angers me greatly, they do the jobs that a lot of people don't want to do, for little pay and pay taxes. They help pay for a lot of the complainants to be on the dole.




This is my experience.  

Back on topic! Magnatom needs our support. Looks like a concerted effort from one of the cruiser forums to have a pop:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpMG7ZRfU0M


Your weapons of choice? Rules 163 and 167. Directgov guidelines on cycling (up to 1m from the kerb) and gov guidelines on cyclelane width 1.2m wide.


----------



## SportMonkey (8 Jul 2011)

I'll be needing a new YouTube account that doesn't link to me home address so easily me thinks.


----------



## downfader (8 Jul 2011)

SportMonkey said:


> I'll be needing a new YouTube account that doesn't link to me home address so easily me thinks.




That I understand.

More of a call to the seasoned YT cam-cyclists.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (8 Jul 2011)

OK, I received this from YouTube this morning:



> Dear MrGrumpycyclist, This is to notify you that we have received a privacy complaint from an individual regarding your content:
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Video URLs:
> 
> ...


 

If appears that the basis for the claim is that you can see the guy's image (though this is not explicitly stated).

The relevant bits in the quoted privacy guidelines are:



> How does YouTube determine if content should be removed for a privacy violation?
> 
> For content to be considered for removal, an individual must be uniquely identifiable by image, voice, full name, National Insurance number, bank account number or contact information (e.g. home address, email address). Examples that would not violate our privacy guidelines include gamer tags, avatar names and address information in which the individual is not named. We also take public interest, newsworthiness and consent into account when determining if content should be removed for a privacy violation. YouTube reserves the right to make the final determination of whether a violation of its privacy guidelines has occurred.
> 
> ...



I intend to wait for them to review the complaint and see what their view is. It could be argued that public interest makes it OK. I think it will be a useful test case for us. (Not in the legal sense, but in the YouTube policy sense.)

If they do require removal after reviewing (censorship), then I'll re-post with the guy's face blanked out.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (8 Jul 2011)

downfader said:


> This is my experience.
> 
> Back on topic! Magnatom needs our support. Looks like a concerted effort from one of the cruiser forums to have a pop:
> 
> ...



2m wide, and 1.5m absolute minimum if the road isn't busy and traffic is restricted to 30mph.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (8 Jul 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> OK, I received this from YouTube this morning ... etc.



I have replied to YouTube support with this:



> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your message.
> 
> ...



As an aside, I think it is ironic that I have just received an email from YouTube offering me the opportunity to make advertising revenue from one of the videos concerned.


----------



## semislickstick (8 Jul 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> I have replied to YouTube support with this:
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, I think it is ironic that I have just received an email from YouTube offering me the opportunity to make advertising revenue from one of the videos concerned.




advertising what? First or a no win, no fee company?


----------



## downfader (8 Jul 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> I have replied to YouTube support with this:
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, I think it is ironic that I have just received an email from YouTube offering me the opportunity to make advertising revenue from one of the videos concerned.




Everyone gets that ad-rev thing eventually. just takes a certain amaount of views. However you cant accept it because of th InfoCommissioner guidelines iirc (cant be making money out of it, plus is takes away credence from any road safty campaign)


----------



## BSRU (8 Jul 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> OK, I received this from YouTube this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> If appears that the basis for the claim is that you can see the guy's image (though this is not explicitly stated).



I had the same mail twice, because the guy complained twice both times YouTube refused the complaint, my video had a clear image of the driver. I would expect YouTube to reject the complaint on yours also.


----------



## downfader (8 Jul 2011)

BSRU said:


> I had the same mail twice, because the guy complained twice both times YouTube refused the complaint, my video had a clear image of the driver. I would expect YouTube to reject the complaint on yours also.




Also, how has the guy proved that he is the driver concerned? That for me is an issue.When YT allowed people to challenge on digital rights a couple of years back they had a rash of false copyright claims made. This was used as a method to remove a load of athiest vids by the right-wing christian groups.


----------



## DrSquirrel (8 Jul 2011)

downfader said:


> Also, how has the guy proved that he is the driver concerned? That for me is an issue.When YT allowed people to challenge on digital rights a couple of years back they had a rash of false copyright claims made. This was used as a method to remove a load of athiest vids by the right-wing christian groups.



It's not on the basis that it is "me, that is identifiable", it is "someone, that is identifiable".

Even then, Google(/youtube) don't really care too much for laws since they cannot be expected to know all countries laws, and/or are they bothered about researching it each time.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (8 Jul 2011)

downfader said:


> Everyone gets that ad-rev thing eventually. just takes a certain amaount of views. However you cant accept it because of th InfoCommissioner guidelines iirc (cant be making money out of it, plus is takes away credence from any road safty campaign)


Yes, I've had it before as well. I just thought it was ironic that I received both mesages on the same day in relation to the same videos.


----------



## BSRU (8 Jul 2011)

1234Dekka left a message stating the Police are going to prosecute him.


----------



## gaz (8 Jul 2011)

im having issues understanding dekka. wtf is he on about.


----------



## BentMikey (8 Jul 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> OK, I received this from YouTube this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just pm the driver, and tell him that if he succeeds in getting YouTube to remove the video, which he well might as YouTube simply want to avoid legal issues, that you'll take every effort to keep the video uploaded, under different user accounts, different video websites, etc.

User rosickyize has one of my videos uploaded again on youtube and vimeo, which I'm quite happy with. Ask him/her to do the same for you. I think it's someone on here, I've no idea though.


----------



## BSRU (8 Jul 2011)

I also made a special video with just the image of the driver and some text with my opinions on the driver complaining to YouTube .


----------



## SportMonkey (8 Jul 2011)

I do wonder how some people breath. It must be a struggle.


----------



## gaz (8 Jul 2011)

BentMikey said:


> User rosickyize has one of my videos uploaded again on youtube and vimeo, which I'm quite happy with. Ask him/her to do the same for you. I think it's someone on here, I've no idea though.



jez......


----------



## Jezston (9 Jul 2011)

I'm not 'rosickyize'.


----------



## downfader (9 Jul 2011)

Jezston said:


> I'm not 'rosickyize'.




I'm Spartacus!

No wait! No I aint.

Yeah 1234Dekka is kind of an odd one. He/she is either trolling a load of b*ll*x or they're really THAT daft.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (9 Jul 2011)

mountainchick74 said, in four separate posts:



> This guy filming these is a Peado he sits outside my sons school also filming the kids!! Aged 5-11!! He needs banning you filthy twat come show your face! But its ok we have found were you live!! ****ing twatty perverted twisted ****er!





> This giy filming all these cars, buses etc is a peado please keep reporting him he needs to get banned! He sits outside schools filming kids aswell....could they be yours? Show yourself perverted twat!





> Well your pissing me off mate and half the school stood outside filming kids with your headcam! Your a sick perverted twat! We all have our pitchforks now and wer coming to get you!! And tell everyone why you have this vendetta about First..... Yes you was caught with your cock in the foam seats watching vids of kids!! Then u was sacked!! Filthy twat!





> This guy filming these is a Peado he sits outside my sons school also filming the kids!! Aged 5-11!! He needs banning you filthy twat come show your face! But its ok we﻿ have found were you live!! ****ing twatty perverted twisted ****er!


----------



## SportMonkey (9 Jul 2011)

Oh my.

I suggest you report her to the police, that's harrassment. YouTube will have a copy of all deleted messages if you choose to do so.

[Edit]
One of her videos has her naked, close your eyes and click the flag etc. Seriously didn't need to see that. 
Clicky, NSFW


----------



## downfader (9 Jul 2011)

SportMonkey said:


> Oh my.
> 
> I suggest you report her to the police, that's harrassment. YouTube will have a copy of all deleted messages if you choose to do so.
> 
> ...




I agree. At the very least the person who sent that little lot is sick. If they know the driver it would sound like a concerted effort into deformation.


----------



## Jezston (9 Jul 2011)

Who's the perv now then?

Are these all First drivers and their mates then? Should First management be distributing the details of these vids to their staff so their staff can send harass them?

I suggest reporting First to whoever gives out licenses to bus companies.


----------



## SportMonkey (9 Jul 2011)

downfader said:


> I agree. At the very least the person who sent that little lot is sick. If they know the driver it would sound like a concerted effort into deformation.



Those are so out of line, and accusations of that in a public arena ruin lives. We have an intolerant populous.


----------



## downfader (9 Jul 2011)

SportMonkey said:


> Those are so out of line, and accusations of that in a public arena ruin lives. We have an intolerant populous.




Exactly. What is funny however is that ISPs are reasonable trackable

Go through the YT complains proceedure, or the Police and they'll be able to see if this is from the same household. Theres another use leaving similar s*** on his vid:

http://www.youtube.com/user/policeserg

Looks like a concerted effort now to slander/libel.


----------



## SportMonkey (9 Jul 2011)

downfader said:


> Exactly. What is funny however is that ISPs are reasonable trackable
> 
> Go through the YT complains proceedure, or the Police and they'll be able to see if this is from the same household. Theres another use leaving similar s*** on his vid:
> 
> ...



Someone loves our cyclist.

I believe impersonating a police officer is an offence.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (9 Jul 2011)

Thanks folks and thanks for the support over there in the Wild West.

I'm busy doing the Manchester-Blackpool tomorrow, but as soon as I get chance, I intend to take the sick ones I posted above to the police and inform YouTube as well.


----------



## BSRU (10 Jul 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> Thanks folks and thanks for the support over there in the Wild West.
> 
> I'm busy doing the Manchester-Blackpool tomorrow, but as soon as I get chance, I intend to take the sick ones I posted above to the police and inform YouTube as well.



Interesting to see "policeserg" is subscribed to your channel now and has your video of her as her only favourite.


----------



## benb (11 Jul 2011)

downfader said:


> I agree. At the very least the person who sent that little lot is sick. If they know the driver it would sound like a concerted effort into deformation.



Haha, do you mean defamation? Or are you suggesting it's an effort to make the person into a different shape!!


----------



## downfader (11 Jul 2011)

benb said:


> Haha, do you mean defamation? Or are you suggesting it's an effort to make the person into a different shape!!




I'd hate to put anyone into a box..

..yeah thats what I meant. Its been an odd week (I'm sure these pills have been playing with my head, LOL)


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (11 Jul 2011)

Tried to report to YouTube, but it fails. As I have deleted the comments, the reporting tool will not let me make a report. Tried to email support@youtube.com but it bounces as an invalid recipient address. Has anyone any idea of how to report users to YouTube for comments that you have deleted?

Thanks.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 Jul 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> Tried to report to YouTube, but it fails. As I have deleted the comments, the reporting tool will not let me make a report. Tried to email support@youtube.com but it bounces as an invalid recipient address. Has anyone any idea of how to report users to YouTube for comments that you have deleted?
> 
> Thanks.



Try editor@youtube.com. Good luck.


----------



## downfader (11 Jul 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> Tried to report to YouTube, but it fails. As I have deleted the comments, the reporting tool will not let me make a report. Tried to email support@youtube.com but it bounces as an invalid recipient address. Has anyone any idea of how to report users to YouTube for comments that you have deleted?
> 
> Thanks.




You could set up the next video and that one as "pending" on comments. Then the comment gets stored in the system. See if the messages are held in your Inbox on there?

Youtube seems to make it as hard as possible to complain about abuse. I did attempt something similar a couple of years back, its been changed around now I understand. The other option is to go through their abuse centre:

http://www.youtube.com/t/contact_us

Half way down the page. If thats the system you've used then I have nothing.


----------



## BentMikey (11 Jul 2011)

You might like to set all your videos to comments require approval except for from friends. That way you can leave the offensive comments up until you decide what to do with them, without them causing massive flame wars.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (11 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Try editor@youtube.com. Good luck.


Thanks. That one went through and I got an automated response with a complaint number. I'll see what happens now.


----------



## BSRU (11 Jul 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> Thanks. That one went through and I got an automated response with a complaint number. I'll see what happens now.



You could also try a no win no fee libel solicitor.


----------



## BSRU (12 Jul 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> mountainchick74



Interesting to see that this channel no longer exists.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (12 Jul 2011)

BSRU said:


> Interesting to see that this channel no longer exists.


Excellent. I reported her to YouTube yesterday for the libellous, threatening comments she made, so perhaps it has been removed by them. I haven't heard from them, though, apart from an automated acknowledgement.


----------



## BentMikey (12 Jul 2011)

Not available doesn't mean it's been removed, it's more likely to be just private.


----------



## BSRU (12 Jul 2011)

BentMikey said:


> Not available doesn't mean it's been removed, it's more likely to be just private.



It seems "unavailable" could mean it's been closed by the user, terminated by YouTube or made "invisible" by the user.

Never heard of the "invisible" option before.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jul 2011)

BSRU said:


> It seems "unavailable" could mean it's been closed by the user, terminated by YouTube or made "invisible" by the user.
> 
> Never heard of the "invisible" option before.




Sign into your account
Click on your username in the upper right corner of the screen, and select My Channel link from the drop down menu
Once on your Channel page, click on the *Settings* tab
Select *Yes*, and save your changes to make your channel invisible


----------



## SportMonkey (12 Jul 2011)

BSRU said:


> Interesting to see that this channel no longer exists.



It looks like she's banned for the nudity I reported.

Win


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (12 Jul 2011)

SportMonkey said:


> It looks like she's banned for the nudity I reported.
> Win


That's a shame if so. There's nothing wrong with nudity in my opinion, as it does no harm to anyone, so I do hope it was for the libellous, abusive and threatening comments rather than that.


----------



## wiggydiggy (12 Jul 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> That's a shame if so. There's nothing wrong with nudity in my opinion, as it does no harm to anyone, so I do hope it was for the libellous, abusive and threatening comments rather than that.



Theres a time and a place though, youtube does have a fairly strict policy on no nudity doesnt it?


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (12 Jul 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Theres a time and a place though, youtube does have a fairly strict policy on no nudity doesnt it?


Probably. It is a US company after all. I was quite surprised once when in the USA to see on the TV a film showing people being shot up and hacked to death, which was followed by a news report showing the Cannes film festival in which all the nipples of women on the beach in the background were covered by black squares. Wouldn't want the children to see those nipples, now, would we? Priorities, huh?


----------



## downfader (12 Jul 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Theres a time and a place though, youtube does have a fairly strict policy on no nudity doesnt it?




YT's nudity policy always makes me laugh, as do their flagging options. Oddly many videos with fighting, or heavy contact sports cant be flagged for adults.


----------



## benborp (15 Jul 2011)

> Weeman44444444444444: Comment on your video: don't motorists do the funniest things...
> 
> i have a hatred for cyclist's i hope you die



Nice.


----------



## HLaB (15 Jul 2011)

He has a Red Hat for cyclists; a skull cap or a helmet


----------



## BSRU (25 Jul 2011)

Someone showing how observant they are has just posted this comment.

"your a bit of a cock aint ya whats your plate number ill look out 4 u. whats up dont like it cuz ya got blown off by a better car than yours"


----------



## DrSquirrel (25 Jul 2011)

BSRU said:


> Someone showing how observant they are has just posted this comment.
> 
> "your a bit of a cock aint ya whats your plate number ill look out 4 u. whats up dont like it cuz ya got blown off by a better car than yours"



Give them someone elses number plate


----------



## BSRU (25 Jul 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> Give them someone elses number plate



I thought about telling him to look out for "PEN 15".


----------



## downfader (25 Jul 2011)

BSRU said:


> I thought about telling him to look out for "PEN 15".




Ha! I got a lad to biro that on his head about 3 years back.


----------



## BentMikey (29 Jul 2011)

Newly registered user:



> Your a self-gratification artist, I've seen you on the road many times. You break the laws all the time
> 
> and you have a cheak to complain about bus drivers all the time. Get a life and stop cycling around Bromley just for the sake of it. You put yourself in danger all the time with with bus drivers﻿ just so you can slag the off. Their job is hard enough without having you to content with, your almost invisible at night on the road with that stupid thing you call a bike.



Clearly not paying much attention, because I think bus drivers rock the roads, and I have lots of videos of excellent bus driving, perhaps more than bad bus driving. They are so awesome. That's saying something extremely positive about bus drivers, because I don't often bother to video good driving - it's usually less interesting.



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbgk0ut38v8


----------



## BSRU (29 Jul 2011)

BentMikey said:


> Newly registered user:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like someone with a chip on their shoulder and some late night Dutch courage.


----------



## manalog (29 Jul 2011)

Not Classic but different, this is the first time I get an apology from a Driver so I decided to remove the footage.



Help Centre | email options | report spamubucky1 has made a comment on KCZ 403 CLOSE OT ELTHAM HILL 7AM 17MAY11.MOV:

I would at first like to apologies for this incident, 
It was not my intention to put you at risk at all, I have no recollection of this incident,
I would like to add that when i passed there was a car width to my left side according to your recording, not that i am making excuses for a close pass,
I would like my registration removed from you tube as this opens it up for abuse,
I will contact the authorities to make a formal apology,
Sorry again for putting you at risk,
KC


----------



## BSRU (29 Jul 2011)

manalog said:


> Not Classic but different, this is the first time I get an apology from a Driver so I decided to remove the footage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't have removed it I would have just made it private, it might be someone pulling your chain.
Depending on how bad it was, I may have removed the reg from the title and search tags, plus altered the thumbnail picture.


----------



## BentMikey (29 Jul 2011)

That's very decent of both of you!


----------



## manalog (30 Jul 2011)

BSRU said:


> I wouldn't have removed it I would have just made it private, it might be someone pulling your chain.
> Depending on how bad it was, I may have removed the reg from the title and search tags, plus altered the thumbnail picture.



It wasn't that bad, just close enough to cause alarm. I don't get many apologies from driver at least he apologised unlike most drivers who would start calling names rather than admit they are at fault. I do hope it was sincere and at least he knows there are Cyclist out there with cams.


----------



## manalog (30 Jul 2011)

BentMikey said:


> That's very decent of both of you!



Thank you BentMikey. All I need from a driver who does something stupid is to hold their hand up and admit their mistake.


----------



## HLaB (19 Aug 2011)

Tee hee, some folk really have pent up aggression.

A while back I posted on this vid
[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZdN4pattLY&feature=email&email=comment_reply_received[/media]




> That's not a cyclist, it like MuddleMe describes it a 'Boy on a Bike' and thats one lucky idiot too;﻿ I guess he was off the day they were doing Tufty/ Green Cross Code or whatever its called these days.
> 
> HLaB75 5 months ago 12


and today I get this response



> @HLaB75 shove off, pedantic retard. riding a "cycle" makes one a "cyclist". you do NOT own the road, you are NOT "responsible citizens". You are a-holes﻿ with a sense of entitlement. You are owed nothing.
> 
> kenfo0 6 hours ago


----------



## DrSquirrel (19 Aug 2011)

Idiot? I don't think its that bad.

Could have happened even if he was walking - and from reading it seems like this is common due to one lane of traffic stopping just before the other.

oh and he isnt deaded without a helmet btw  buwahaha




If you look at the lights its even worse!!

http://maps.google.c...1,47.58,,1,3.14

There is a light cluster for straight on, and one for right turn... instead of having a light cluster with both and "just straight" light.

I bet he saw one go red and decided to go after that car stopped. I realise there would have been a red man, but im sure many of us would pre guess the light change if we could (and its already 2 out of 3 anyway).


----------



## HLaB (19 Aug 2011)

They lights look terrible, I'm not surprised collisions are common there!


----------



## Jezston (19 Aug 2011)

Why must people put that bloody song on YouTube videos?


----------



## downfader (19 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> Why must people put that bloody song on YouTube videos?




Because its one of the free ones for remixing the audio on there. Hate the song too, btw.

Replied to Kenfo0 with "Aww, is somebody not getting any attention. Poor little lamb, LOL!!"


----------



## BSRU (19 Aug 2011)

HLaB said:


> Tee hee, some folk really have pent up aggression.



Why did he pick on just your post?


----------



## HLaB (19 Aug 2011)

BSRU said:


> Why did he pick on just your post?


Probably because my post was the 2nd highest rated and would appear at the top of the page, numbskulls don't think further than that.


----------



## roadrunner20 (22 Aug 2011)

i got to admit when i cycle through this industrial estate with all the HGVs there are some very good lorry drivers out there,.

The good lorries tend to be from the big companies like eddie stobart and PCL i believe it called haulage firms.

The really bad ones i hate to say it are the polish drivers who i allways find driver you into the kerb also some of the smaller firms seem to not train their drivers in how to overtake and where best to overtake.

A classic error is trying to overtake when a corner/bend is coming up and then having to cut back into the left lane when they relize they not going fast enough before on-coming traffic nears...thus pulling hard into left land and trying to take me out.....

can i punch a lorry as i sign of "wtf you trying to run me over"?


----------



## Bigsharn (22 Aug 2011)

roadrunner20 said:


> A classic error is trying to overtake when a corner/bend is coming up and then having to cut back into the left lane when they relize they not going fast enough before on-coming traffic nears...thus pulling hard into left land and trying to take me out.....
> 
> can i punch a lorry as i sign of "wtf you trying to run me over"?



I don't believe you've ever heard of van slapping sir. Though in honesty, HGV trailers aren't linked by anything that would carry a sound should you slap their side.

The best example I know of is this:
[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7lAW--B7-A[/media]


If you ignore the fact the cyclist got sworn at, it's a completely successful van slap


----------



## adds21 (23 Aug 2011)

Bigsharn said:


> If you ignore the fact the cyclist got sworn at, it's a completely successful van slap



But, IMO, both terrible driving, and terrible cycling. There is no way the cyclist should have gone back down the nearside after the slap. Sometimes you need to take a chil pill and let it go.


----------



## Bigsharn (23 Aug 2011)

adds21 said:


> But, IMO, both terrible driving, and terrible cycling. There is no way the cyclist should have gone back down the nearside after the slap. Sometimes you need to take a chil pill and let it go.



I think rather than the cyclist going down the nearside again, it's more a case of the van slowing down and the cyclist maintaining his speed


----------



## adds21 (23 Aug 2011)

Bigsharn said:


> I think rather than the cyclist going down the nearside again, it's more a case of the van slowing down and the cyclist maintaining his speed



Yes, I'm sure you're right, although I still think I'd be tempted to drop back. 

(However, I'll fully admit that it's equally likely I wouldn't if I was actually in that situation and the adrenaline was flowing).


----------



## benborp (29 Aug 2011)

It looks like the consensus on this one is moving towards it all being my fault.

youtube link


----------



## BentMikey (29 Aug 2011)

Some of those replies are too funny! I went and put some smackdown on there for you, Ben.


----------



## Jezston (29 Aug 2011)

Why do some people feel they have to defend transparently dreadful driving when a cyclist is involved?

If they had been in a car and someone did to them what happens to cyclists in these videos would they somehow consider it entirely acceptable?


----------



## downfader (29 Aug 2011)

benborp said:


> It looks like the consensus on this one is moving towards it all being my fault.
> 
> youtube link




Bloodhound and bunsofsteel are trolls. Delete and block. I would also delete belfast479 imo 

..and I see our old friend Weeman4444444 has returned. Delete this kretin.


----------



## HLaB (29 Aug 2011)

benborp said:


> It looks like the consensus on this one is moving towards it all being my fault.
> 
> youtube link



Its that giant horseshoe magnet that you cycle with that is responsible, its quite clear that it pulled their steel watch and hence pulled their steering wheel causing the car to drive erratically


----------



## downfader (29 Aug 2011)

HLaB said:


> Its that giant horseshoe magnet that you cycle with that is responsible, its quite clear that it pulled their steel watch and hence pulled their steering wheel causing the car to drive erratically




He is Roger Moore and I want my fiver.


----------



## BSRU (29 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> Why do some people feel they have to defend transparently dreadful driving when a cyclist is involved?
> 
> If they had been in a car and someone did to them what happens to cyclists in these videos would they somehow consider it entirely acceptable?



Some people just don't like cyclists or anyone else they may slow their journey to nowhere.

I've been accused many times of deliberately positioning my bicycle in order to antagonise a driver.
The people writing comment's like that, obviously have no idea what primary/secondary positions are, unfortunately like many road users, including other cyclists.


----------



## BSRU (29 Aug 2011)

benborp said:


> It looks like the consensus on this one is moving towards it all being my fault.
> 
> youtube link



They obviously expect you to give way to "road tax" paying cars.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (2 Sep 2011)

ru66erducky said:


> As a spectator I find your last post somewhat incredible.
> 
> Here you call yourself MrGrumpycyclist, you have a website and post videos of your journeys to embarrass other people. It seems to me that you have a chip on your shoulder and a grudge to bear with the world. I'm a cyclist, as are many of my friends, and we have all commented on never experiencing anywhere near as many﻿ problems as yourself. If anything your website and posts are testament that you, yourself should stay off the road.
> 
> ...


I don't know where to start with this one.


----------



## BSRU (2 Sep 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> I don't know where to start with this one.



Someone's taken the time to write a considered non-abusive comment but have not realised they've written complete crap.

I'm often accused by some people of deliberately moving to the centre of the lane to annoy drivers so that I can record there reaction for YouTube.

Most drivers and some cyclists have no concept of a cyclists need to be in primary position for pinch points, showing their complete lack of understanding with regards safer cycling techniques.


----------



## daSmirnov (2 Sep 2011)

Maybe we need an FAQ-style cycling video, explaining why. Magnatom's FAQ might be a place to start, and then go into cycling safely.


----------



## downfader (2 Sep 2011)

daSmirnov said:


> Maybe we need an FAQ-style cycling video, explaining why. Magnatom's FAQ might be a place to start, and then go into cycling safely.




Thats a very good idea!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (3 Sep 2011)

topdogger191 said:


> taxi driver earning a living﻿ not having time to wait behind a nonce driving in the middle of the road.
> Should of ran you over and celebrated with a pie.


----------



## BSRU (3 Sep 2011)

"Driving in the middle of the road", shame on you keeping a taxi driver from his pies.


----------



## markg0vbr (3 Sep 2011)

benborp said:


> It looks like the consensus on this one is moving towards it all being my fault.
> 
> youtube link




yes, completely your fault and should be taken out and soundly thrashed, several times. you should have thrown your self down on the ground and begged his pardon for breathing the same air.

or you should have been crawling along the gutter where he was Less likely to see you and it would be far easer for him to run into you.


----------



## downfader (10 Sep 2011)

> Should I know who you are or are you just getting involved because you're bored??



and 



> OOO look there's a car 2 mm over the road markings... let's make a video!!! zzzzzzzzzzz



Not quite sure what this moron is refering to. Posted to my profile. I think I may have corrected him/her/it and they've had a little poo over it.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (10 Sep 2011)

downfader said:


> Not quite sure what this moron is refering to. Posted to my profile. I think I may have corrected him/her/it and they've had a little poo over it.


I've had dealings with MND and came to the conclusion that he is just a troll, making whatever comments he thinks are most likely to lead to an argument. Life's too short; just block him.


----------



## downfader (10 Sep 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> I've had dealings with MND and came to the conclusion that he is just a troll, making whatever comments he thinks are most likely to lead to an argument. Life's too short; just block him.




What made me laugh is that it has accused one of our regulars of trolling. Ironic.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (11 Sep 2011)

Found this thread and joined up after Downfader recommended it :-)

Had this very clever comment left from this on a video I posted from the London Skyride last weekend:



> Little kid is in front of you, quick take﻿ his reg!!



This was following some equally intelligent comments he'd left on some other clips.

Also on the Skyride clip this user tries to compare a cyclist on a closed road using trying to use her camera at <10mph to car drivers on their mobile:



> I love the way you film the lady cyclist in the red riding along with one hand and blatently operating a camera phone at the same time at the﻿ beggining of the vid and say nothing yet are so fast to criticise motorists who do much less. I understand this is an enclosed bike ride but nonetheless you are a ****ing hypocrite. What about the safety of the children within the enclosure. mmmm?



Oddly both of these people first got attracted to my videos from one of my older clips showing an ambulance driver on his phone....


----------



## downfader (11 Sep 2011)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> Found this thread and joined up after Downfader recommended it :-)
> 
> Had this very clever comment left from this on a video I posted from the London Skyride last weekend:
> 
> ...




I thought you were already a member. Shows how good my memory is  Welcome to CC!


----------



## gaz (11 Sep 2011)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> Found this thread and joined up after Downfader recommended it :-)
> 
> Had this very clever comment left from this on a video I posted from the London Skyride last weekend:
> 
> ...



Hahaha camera phone, heard that one before. What tools.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (13 Sep 2011)

Well after a couple of days of "fun" with one of the trolls I picked up over the weekend, NoKozak just earned himself a block for his repeated usage of threatening comments.

His latest, a rather eloquent:



> Mark my words, one day﻿ you get run over



Was just a tiny bit un-necessary IMHO. Shame really as he was good for feeding, think he thought it was Christmas yesterday as I'd had a rather "busy" day and posted about 8 clips so had some responding in the politest means to his various brainfarts....


----------



## BentMikey (14 Sep 2011)

So chuffed you're on here Mr BassJunkie! That kind of comment is common - I always wonder whether it's a genuine statement of what the poster feels is likely to happen, or whether it's a threat. It's hard to tell intent from text.


----------



## downfader (14 Sep 2011)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> Well after a couple of days of "fun" with one of the trolls I picked up over the weekend, NoKozak just earned himself a block for his repeated usage of threatening comments.
> 
> His latest, a rather eloquent:
> 
> ...



A Reading internet Troll just got convicted on BBC South Today (last ights broadcast)
What made me chuffed was that the family concerned all turned up in support, rather a lot of them... Mr Troll turned up on his own - a short, fat little man obviously with no friends. Utter c*** that says a lot about him.


----------



## BSRU (15 Sep 2011)

downfader said:


> a short, fat little man obviously with no friends.



That's my stereotypical image when I read any troll comments.


----------



## growingvegetables (15 Sep 2011)

Slightly off topic - Youtube has a sense of humour, and a wickedly accurate one. Had a bit of a nasty run in with First Leeds coupla days back - and just did this wee search for related videos, *"worst group" bus*

Youtube kindly made the obvious and sensible suggestion "Did you mean: "*first* group" bus" Spot on! 

(sadly, it only works with the "..")


----------



## downfader (17 Sep 2011)

> I'm actually getting a little tired of bicyclist acting like prima donnas. You freely chose to ride virtually unprotected amongst vehicles weighing 2-6000-lbs (not entirely forgeting heavier trucks), yet actually want us (the majority) to coddle you. In reality, your often unpredictable (untested & unlicensed) riding behavior is a bloodly nuisance and﻿ we really need to get cyclists off the roadways (back to the sidewalks with a 3mph speed limit to protect pedestrians).
> 
> stewartx5 5 hours ago



Charming person. Posted on the Give Cyclists Space video (made after a friend got hit). One of their comments has been removed by them, I'll do them a favour and remove this one.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (17 Sep 2011)

downfader said:


> Charming person. Posted on the Give Cyclists Space video (made after a friend got hit). One of their comments has been removed by them, I'll do them a favour and remove this one.



Reply posted/troll fed (TCTC68)


----------



## downfader (17 Sep 2011)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> Reply posted/troll fed (TCTC68)




Forgot to delete it, haha! Got an email and was distracted by a Bournemouth story...  Another guy posted something similar about taxation ages back on that, I gave the reply asking if he thought it was suitable to moan about taxes when I'm trying to encourage road safety. He deleted his message.


----------



## Gandalf (18 Sep 2011)

Mmm, it appears I have a new 'fan' sounds like a delightful individual





Help Centre | email options | report spam​C0mm3n has made a comment on X569 JGK Homicidal WVM Overtake: 

If your that afraid of getting "killed" you feel the need to record your daily travels, I suggest getting a car...or even a motorcycle.

If you feel the need to travel at 10mph down a busy road, expect people to get pissed, I drive a car so I DON'T have to travel at 10mph...If your in my way...well i'm either gonna go around you "to the best of my ability" or go right the **** through you...you saft ****! 







Help Centre | email options | report spam​C0mm3n has made a comment on Impatient DHL driver in a hurry: 

****ING LOSER...I'M GUESSING YOU WERE ON A BICYCLE YES? YES!

YOU WERE ON A BICYCLE APPROACHING A ROUNDABOUT YES? YES!

YOU ARE A MERE MAN ON A BICYCLE YES? YES!

HE IS A MERE MAN IN A VAN 10x THE SIZE/WEIGHT OF YOU YES? YES!

SO IT WOULD MAKE SENSE FOR HIM TO GO OVER THE ROUNDABOUT, AVOIDING YOU RATHER THAN CUTTING YOUR SLOW ASS UP ON THE ROUNDABOUT AND SENDING YOU UNDER HIS WHEELS...

ALTHOUGH I WOULD RATHER HAVE YOU STUPID ***** UNDER THE WHEELS TBH.

****ING PRICK... 

You can reply to this comment by visiting the comments page.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (18 Sep 2011)

What a lovely little child. See he has a nice little dig at CyclingMikey :-) Have to admit I did reply, really must avoid baiting the trolls like this!


----------



## BSRU (19 Sep 2011)

The keep it simple line is so funny, to stupid to look up words his does not know.


----------



## Gandalf (19 Sep 2011)

BSRU said:


> The keep it simple line is so funny, to stupid to look up words his does not know.



Yes, I thought that was a spectacular own goal.


----------



## downfader (19 Sep 2011)

Gandalf said:


> Mmm, it appears I have a new 'fan' sounds like a delightful individual
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A known troll and already on my list and already blocked. I would advise others to do the same and delete his/her/it's nonsense. Their sheer lack of eloquence means they dont deserve having a voice on these videos.


----------



## growingvegetables (27 Sep 2011)

Ah well - one ****ed bus driver, for this.



> Dear growingvegetable, This is to notify you that we have received a
> privacy complaint from an individual regarding your content:
> ------------------------------------------------------------- Video URLs:
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=05iXHEfsKwo
> ...



They've got a reply (aye and a *huge thank you* to all the guys and lasses who had put some examples here, that were easy to tweak).

With a wee add ----- 




> I note from Youtube's privacy guidelines (http://www.youtube.c...vacy_guidelines) “We also take public interest ... into account when determining if content should be removed for a privacy violation.” May I suggest that *his employer*, a major operator of public transport services throughout the UK, regards the video as in the public interest. This is a direct, unedited quote from their response to my complaint, received from the Acting Assistant Operations Director, First West & North Yorkshire Ltd;
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Aye, and with a further suggestion that if the silly ******* had sent a pm with appropriate apology/contrition, I'd have taken his ugly mug off anyway.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Sep 2011)

Gandalf said:


> HE IS A MERE MAN IN A VAN 10x THE SIZE/WEIGHT OF YOU YES? YES!



... and possibly that mere man would be a lot smaller and fitter if he was on a bike?


----------



## growingvegetables (6 Oct 2011)

growingvegetables said:


> Ah well - one ****ed bus driver, for this.
> .......
> We'll see what happens.



Well - youtube pulled it. Idiots. Off to load a "clean" version - with an explanation, and a full version on to vimeo.


----------



## BSRU (6 Oct 2011)

growingvegetables said:


> Well - youtube pulled it. Idiots. Off to load a "clean" version - with an explanation, and a full version on to vimeo.



YouTube are pretty set in their ways, they take no notice of how UK/EU privacy laws do not apply to public spaces.

When they removed one of mine I uploaded a slightly edited version and the full version to vimeo.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (6 Oct 2011)

Here are some lovely comments posted on my AA Driving Instructor Poor Overtake video:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_F8cbRloDs




i would second that, the trouble is with cyclists is﻿ that they think every one must give them priority and the road revolves around them, fair one you can be fined £500 for riding on the pavement but a police officer will never do that since it is safer to ride on the pavement, what is dangerous is trying to overtake me a 20 year old 3 years driving experience (i drive with ease and saftey) at a junction? i will not put my self in danger by skidding i will just mow you down



i would just like to add that my car (dodge charger 2011 model) is not designed for the english roads, it is not designed for turning, or sudden braking (no i am not willing to change cars) if i can inform any cyclist here today that if you like most of you try doing sharp turns at junctions being stupid﻿ and not using the pavement or crossroads it will get you no where, just under the wheels of my 2 ton car



1234Punkdrummer


----------



## BSRU (6 Oct 2011)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> Here are some lovely comments posted on my AA Driving Instructor Poor Overtake video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=n_F8cbRloDs
> 
> ...



What a complete nobber they are, bought a car not designed for turning or sudden braking, must spend alot of time on straight wide roads with no traffic then.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (6 Oct 2011)

BSRU said:


> YouTube are pretty set in their ways, they take no notice of how UK/EU privacy laws do not apply to public spaces.
> 
> When they removed one of mine I uploaded a slightly edited version and the full version to vimeo.



Had the same thing happen with one of mine following my first privacy complaint (I was rather proud of that, I took it as a YouTube right of passage that one of the idiots I'd caught had found themselves ;-))

Despite me removing the lovely clear mugshot from the end of the clip I got an e-mail through last night advising the whole video had been removed :-(

I was going to try and appeal against it but going on your comment I think I may be pi$ing into the wind!

As for that lovely 20yr old with his Dodge Charger, I'd hate to think what his insurance is, not exactly an ideal first car - assuming he does actually have one that is, you can't trust these Internet Race drivers!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (6 Oct 2011)

I've had the old "cease and desist" type thing from YouTube to which I responded that it was in no way a breach of privacy and that it was in the public interest to know what a knob-jockey was driving busses around the Manchester area... they ignored it and removed the video so I re-uploaded it with some pixellation over his face at the appropriate time. No probs after that even though he's still audible and recognisable. I also edited the video to say why he'd been pixellated and had a dig at his driving whilst doing it.


----------



## BSRU (6 Oct 2011)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> I've had the old "cease and desist" type thing from YouTube to which I responded that it was in no way a breach of privacy and that it was in the public interest to know what a knob-jockey was driving busses around the Manchester area... they ignored it and removed the video so I re-uploaded it with some pixellation over his face at the appropriate time. No probs after that even though he's still audible and recognisable. I also edited the video to say why he'd been pixellated and had a dig at his driving whilst doing it.



Maybe worth uploading to Vimeo then having a link to the vimeo version in the YouTube description.


----------



## BentMikey (6 Oct 2011)

BSRU said:


> Maybe worth uploading to Vimeo then having a link to the vimeo version in the YouTube description.



Once it's on Vimeo the chances are that the registration plate will be near the top of the google search results. Don't link it, just mention that it's searchable on google.


----------



## growingvegetables (6 Oct 2011)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> I was going to try and appeal against it but going on your comment I think I may be pi$ing into the wind!



There is no appeal - just a message bounce-back.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Oct 2011)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> i would just like to add that my car (dodge charger 2011 model) is not designed for the english roads, it is not designed for turning, or sudden braking (no i am not willing to change cars) if i can inform any cyclist here today that if you like most of you try doing sharp turns at junctions being stupid﻿ and not using the pavement or crossroads it will get you no where, just under the wheels of my 2 ton car
> 
> 
> 
> 1234Punkdrummer



Clotaire Rapaille was so right!

Bought by inadequate drivers who know they are going to have accidents, but want the other guy to come off worse when they do.


----------



## gaz (8 Oct 2011)

> Most of these incidents reflect a very sensitive individual who is over reacting to quite normal road occurences. Listen to the aggressive yelling, its typical of of you low IQ, low education, gay, self opinionated, paranoid prima donnas who think they own the road. You have absolutey NO tolerance of morists and you are pack animals often gathering together to intimidate motorists. Well boys you dont frighten me, I'll cut you up at every opportunity. Give﻿ blood, run over cyclist every day


http://www.youtube.com/user/labyonnette


He be trolling


----------



## BentMikey (8 Oct 2011)

Sometimes I think we should share block lists.


----------



## BSRU (8 Oct 2011)

BentMikey said:


> Sometimes I think we should share block lists.



I will definitely do that tomorrow, all 200 of them.


----------



## BSRU (9 Oct 2011)

A list of who I have blocked, special mention to fleetwoodsucks, who seems to have nothing better to do than find video cyclists channels and comment complete crap.

01unnamed12, 1234Dekka, 1234Punkdrummer, 123borwick, 1991SubSonic
19tig60, 1ken100, 1ns4ne1d10t, 20BENNILLY08, 20nova
7Prozak7, 810neilc, AdamM0HKY, AmartinH73, AnDyMaksoud
Bikemad2011, BrotherYounis, BrundukasLT, C0mm3n, CSX2057
CaptainKidd2006, ConnorSlatter, D4N4RR, DannyBoy2837, Dermodermo010672
DonSimonUK, DoubleGee77, Earssss, FatRakoon, FiringOnAllEight
Freddyradioman, GLASGOWTYPER, Gauge1channel, HippoPhoto, JMWXtravaganze
JeorgieTheMonk, JumpinPakFlash, LeylandOlympian47, MaloUno, MegaYada
MikeyCampbellx, Morriusvids, Mr330d, MrCarmad94, MrGollybolly
MrMagicman2802, MrMentalProblems, NPSflattrack71u, NikkiToyeee, NoKozak
NotSoJewish, Poltahgeist, Pronto13B, Raigethefury, RealisticRider
Roadtaxpayeruk, SozzledTerror, TonyHewes, TripleHomicide2, Weeman44444444444444
Wistuba17, Wizzbit2006, abbo1234, airjaff, alexiawelsh
amillionpoundcoins, anthedge, anthonyholmes12345, apsert, arklight78
b17blg, ballereast, bboy310, belfast479, benboy3
bloodhoun234, blueastravxr, bmwfan4lyfe, bo55man, book630book
borisallen, bunsofsteeeel, cainemansion125, captainspazmo, castlestead
caswell321, chew1047, chrisdunlea, cooperman38, cosine303
couar351, cragerrrs, curvedglass, daveygravey123456, david300871
demidrol84, devonmale69, dinohaider, djalexhanks, domestosuk3000
eastern65, eddiemunster17, eddp123, elpdaaged, eviebrown619
evilpixiea420, fairwaynoob, fattow1, fleetwoodsucks, forest1771
g3o, geewarz81, geominator, geppegep, getalifeyoumug
gittarr, graftondevelopments, grumpymotorist, gsx1400madboy
hudson01, iWearCapeIRL, ilil100, ilkill3dil, indycolts8
itsallac0nspiracy, jackobcooper, jakefdrums, jamesandkelz, jayfish007
jonnizabawa, jonthedoors, jpearce666, julesselmes, kati667
kepko, kevcab67, krisb33333, krissyfromswindon, kwadhwa1
l33tgeorgew, laidback1971, lentilsouper, lexlennox, longsnakemoan72
louwill1, lthnnpwr, lucyokeeffe, luv2binked, luyshenryque56
m960ccd, majoruproar, mariesg100, mazzonline, mcnattaz
mellowNdark, mongoosekid14, mountainchick74, mqasim7866, mrLioneMafia
mrvigton, muh6666, naythCC, nedmobile, nictrad
nikandraathelvete, paulwhiteacebb, pbannist, perra13, policeserg
pyrrhonian2, qtipsue, r3ctify512, redlinethin, remf4267
revcom301, revengew10, rhinoboy111, roe5745, samdonati
samferris1, seby125t, shotgunstevie, sisax43, southamptonsheroes
ssr1234rss, stewartx5, stewartyboy28, stureid, taylor281981
terryvxr, thecrazyhenchman, tig1960, titsboobies, tnilccoyle
tonigirl1976, vxr8owner, watanabehefuml, wbasc, webly17
westcottjoe, whisperwarxo, whiteboyrighty, wibblywobbly1234, wiggy153
wootness3000, yamahait1, yearplanner2008, yorkieboy69


----------



## downfader (10 Oct 2011)

BSRU said:


> A list of who I have blocked, special mention to fleetwoodsucks, who seems to have nothing better to do than find video cyclists channels and comment complete crap.
> 
> 01unnamed12, 1234Dekka, 1234Punkdrummer, 123borwick, 1991SubSonic
> 19tig60, 1ken100, 1ns4ne1d10t, 20BENNILLY08, 20nova
> ...




Did you write yours down independently.. I never. Now I've forgotten half them...

Though I can add in that MellowNDark has several channels featuring that name - all "friended" or subbed. 2009jimmy2009 and his 2010jimmy2010 were also pretty messed up iirc. 

1ns4ne1d10t used to live or visit around Peartree Avenue in Southampton. I used to see his car parked up outside a house down there (plate and car were filmed by him on youtube and were quite recognisable).


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (10 Oct 2011)

BSRU said:


> A list of who I have blocked, special mention to fleetwoodsucks, who seems to have nothing better to do than find video cyclists channels and comment complete crap.
> 
> 01unnamed12, 1234Dekka, 1234Punkdrummer, 123borwick, 1991SubSonic
> 19tig60, 1ken100, 1ns4ne1d10t, 20BENNILLY08, 20nova
> ...



Forward that list to the FBI but tell them they’re all pro Islamic nutters who have made threats towards the US and Western democracy in general…


----------



## BSRU (10 Oct 2011)

downfader said:


> Did you write yours down independently.. I never. Now I've forgotten half them...
> 
> Though I can add in that MellowNDark has several channels featuring that name - all "friended" or subbed. 2009jimmy2009 and his 2010jimmy2010 were also pretty messed up iirc.
> 
> 1ns4ne1d10t used to live or visit around Peartree Avenue in Southampton. I used to see his car parked up outside a house down there (plate and car were filmed by him on youtube and were quite recognisable).



No, if you go to your inbox and then the address book, it gives you the option to see who you have blocked.


----------



## Origamist (10 Oct 2011)

I have not had to block anyone yet - I suppose it's only a matter of time...


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (10 Oct 2011)

Origamist said:


> I have not had to block anyone yet - I suppose it's only a matter of time...



I think it depends on what you are uploading TBH. As the majority of your videos are educational/safe riding tips rather then "incident" type clips then I think you'll get ignored by the trolls as they don't really have much to attack you on.

My blocklist is still rather small, mainly consisting of those annoying people who DM you trying to get you more subs by visiting "that" site that I'm sure we are all sick of!

The worrying thing is tho that when I go to block these people there are other users who have clearly fallen for their message as they leave thank you messages on their page!


----------



## BSRU (10 Oct 2011)

As well as blocking trolls who have commented on my videos I also block trolls I see commenting on other cyclist video's, I figure sooner or later they will pay my channel a visit.


----------



## Jezston (11 Oct 2011)

I've not had any trolls yet (still early days) but I am now beginning to get overwhelmed with spam.

"Hey, loved your video! I see you only have xx subscribers - I managed to get over xxx,xxx subscribers in just two weeks! Go to this website www.it'snotascamhonest.com and check it out!"


----------



## downfader (11 Oct 2011)

Jezston said:


> I've not had any trolls yet (still early days) but I am now beginning to get overwhelmed with spam.
> 
> "Hey, loved your video! I see you only have xx subscribers - I managed to get over xxx,xxx subscribers in just two weeks! Go to this website www.it'snotascamhonest.com and check it out!"




The worst spammers were the ones who upload a video of some young girl flirting with the camera.. looking too young to be involved in what ever the hell it is she might be up to.. so to speak. I mark those as spam.


----------



## downfader (11 Oct 2011)

BSRU said:


> No, if you go to your inbox and then the address book, it gives you the option to see who you have blocked.




Found it.. but only 21 people!!?? Wheres the rest..? Also I notice youtube seems to hae deleted half me subs...   

One user, goodlife100, has had the rug pulled out from under him/her.


----------



## benb (11 Oct 2011)

Jezston said:


> I've not had any trolls yet (still early days) but I am now beginning to get overwhelmed with spam.
> 
> "Hey, loved your video! I see you only have xx subscribers - I managed to get over xxx,xxx subscribers in just two weeks! Go to this website www.it'snotascamhonest.com and check it out!"



That URL doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## Jezston (11 Oct 2011)

benb said:


> That URL doesn't go anywhere.




You need to install my special Browser Enhancer Software for it work - it's FREE and it'll also fix any viruses you have for a small fee for each one it finds.

Oh, by the way I've got this cheque for £10,000,000 - would you mind cashing it for me and sending it back to me via Western Union? You can keep 10%!


----------



## benb (11 Oct 2011)

Jezston said:


> You need to install my special Browser Enhancer Software for it work - it's FREE and it'll also fix any viruses you have for a small fee for each one it finds.
> 
> Oh, by the way I've got this cheque for £10,000,000 - would you mind cashing it for me and sending it back to me via Western Union? You can keep 10%!



That's fine. I never knew you were Nigerian royalty.


----------



## Jezston (11 Oct 2011)

I am not Nigerian. I am King Jaffe Jofur, leader of Zomunda.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (17 Oct 2011)

That wasn't a red light jump, takes longer to stop a bus and the driver probably didn't﻿ wanna break heavy next to you
_indycolts8 2 days ago _

@indycolts8 You have a strange definition of red light jumping. The bus crossed the line after the light changed to red; the highway code and related laws are very clear and unambiguous on this. If the bus could not stop safely at the lights, then it﻿ was going too fast for the conditions. That's bad driving.
_MrGrumpycyclist 1 day ago_

And the reason I don't think that was﻿ a rlj is because the bus was overtaking you as the lights changed to Amber (point of no return had already been reached), so in my point of view as a bus driver, I'd have done exactly the same in that situation, with you and on board passenger in mind. But if I was the driver I may have looked at things differently.
_indycolts8 1 day ago 

_@indycolts8 I've told you why it was an RLJ: because the driver went through the lights whilst they were on red. The "point of no return had already been reached" because the driver was going too fast﻿ for the conditions. Also, the driver should not have even attempted to overtake a cyclist at that point. In fact, this clip was a long time ago; nowadays, I ride outside of the stupid cycle lane so idiots can't try to overtake like this. (See video at v=oQIHz1B1IdQ)
_MrGrumpycyclist 22 hours ago
_


----------



## BSRU (17 Oct 2011)

I think indycolts8 does not understand that amber means stop.

From his last comment they are implying they are the driver??


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (29 Oct 2011)

> Why can't cyclists wait in a line of traffic like everyone else? If I could "squeeze" through in my car would that be okay too? NO!!!!﻿ Two lanes = 2 vehicles side by side. Not 2 cars AND a bicycle. ARROGANT KNOBHEADS.
> _jfkmills 4 days ago_
> 
> @jfkmills You see, what cyclists tend to object to is idiot motorists taking risks that could cause the cyclist to lose life and/or limb. What you object to on the other hand is just someone making progress when you can't because you chose to use a vehicle that is too wide and insist on driving with your seats 2 abreast even though most﻿ of them are empty. I suggest you read the fourth bullet point in Highway Code rule 160.
> ...


----------



## HLaB (29 Oct 2011)

I like that one


> There are two types of people who claim that riding a lightweight bicycle at 10-15 mph past a stationary﻿ or slow moving metal box is equivalent to driving 1.5 tonnes of heavy machinery at 30mph+ past a vulnerable cyclist. The first type know that it isn't the same and they are called trolls. The others really believe it is, and they are called idiots.


I wouldn't waste my energy on the muppet though


----------



## downfader (29 Oct 2011)

HLaB said:


> I like that one
> I wouldn't waste my energy on the muppet though



As the kids say: +1


----------



## benb (2 Nov 2011)

This one was funny. 



RAYPBCHZ said:


> you were causing a more serious problem sitting﻿ still in a turning lane to film this shoot.



He or she clearly didn't watch the video properly, as the light for the lane I was in was red.


----------



## BSRU (2 Nov 2011)

benb said:


> This one was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> He or she clearly didn't watch the video properly, as the light for the lane I was in was red.



I find quite often trolls do not actually properly watch the video they are making stupid comments about.

The best one's being the trolls who think I am driving a car, some even think I'm actually holding a camcorder.


----------



## benb (2 Nov 2011)

BSRU said:


> I find quite often trolls do not actually properly watch the video they are making stupid comments about.
> 
> The best one's being the trolls who think I am driving a car, some even think I'm actually holding a camcorder.



Yes, I've seen a couple on other people's videos where they say something like "Don't you think it's dangerous to cycle one handed whilst filming?"


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Nov 2011)

I have had police officers question me about my camera. They have asked me if it was on my phone?


----------



## BentMikey (2 Nov 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I have had police officers question me about my camera. They have asked me if it was on my phone?



In person on the scene? On YouTube? Or on reporting an incident?


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (2 Nov 2011)

benb said:


> Yes, I've seen a couple on other people's videos where they say something like "Don't you think it's dangerous to cycle one handed whilst filming?"



I had someone liken it to mobile phone use....that one made me :-)


----------



## BentMikey (2 Nov 2011)

Ferris Coach Holidays - MrSeanRosser. I think that's one of the better bits of pwnage I've yet achieved. 

His own videos are a bit of an eye opener.


----------



## downfader (2 Nov 2011)

benb said:


> This one was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> He or she clearly didn't watch the video properly, as the light for the lane I was in was red.



That did make me laugh!


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Nov 2011)

BentMikey said:


> In person on the scene? On YouTube? Or on reporting an incident?



In person relating to me reporting an incident. When the officer came over, I got a bit worried that I was going to end up incriminating myself in my own home just by showing them the footage. 
As my camera is mounted on my handlebars, it is fairly easy to see where the offier was coming from with the phone idea, but as it was so stable, she should have realise that I wasnt holding it.


----------



## Origamist (3 Nov 2011)

BentMikey said:


> Ferris Coach Holidays - MrSeanRosser. I think that's one of the better bits of pwnage I've yet achieved.
> 
> His own videos are a bit of an eye opener.



"happy days of the retard" MrSeanrosser's Channel


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (3 Nov 2011)

BentMikey said:


> Ferris Coach Holidays - MrSeanRosser. I think that's one of the better bits of pwnage I've yet achieved.
> 
> His own videos are a bit of an eye opener.



Nicely done however I can't help but think of a quote I heard once for people like him:

"Never engage in a battle of wits with an idiot. They'll just drag you down to their level and beat you with experience....."

I'm surprised he didn't come out with any "yo mamma" stuff :-)


----------



## Holdsworth (5 Nov 2011)

My first troll, bound to happen at some point





http://www.youtube.com/user/79kinguk: "is that it﻿ ? u puff"



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krCJZeacmIY


Delete and block then?


----------



## downfader (5 Nov 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> My first troll, bound to happen at some point
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only the 79th King, LOL? Yeah D&B


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (12 Nov 2011)

scousefly13 said:


> Aggressive, ignorant.......please get a fooking life U tosser. I bet your a namby pamby﻿ malibu drinker as well....pratt


----------



## benb (14 Nov 2011)

Nice


----------



## BentMikey (14 Nov 2011)

hookbastard said:


> I would like to set dogs to chase then bite you face off﻿ ha ha. It would be fun watching you peddle trying to get away, then getting chewed you kaffa prick


----------



## BSRU (14 Nov 2011)

hookbastard, a new YouTuber with nothing else to do but wind people up on the internet, what a brave and noble cause that is.


----------



## benb (14 Nov 2011)

I feel left out - I haven't had a proper troll yet.


----------



## HLaB (14 Nov 2011)

benb said:


> I feel left out - I haven't had a proper troll yet.



I am amazed just one proper troll has found me  its maybe because I don't bother with tags.


----------



## Bigsharn (15 Nov 2011)

benb said:


> I feel left out - I haven't had a proper troll yet.


----------



## downfader (16 Nov 2011)

HLaB said:


> I am amazed just one proper troll has found me  its maybe because I don't bother with tags.



I upset a muppet. Found him on another's video ranting like a petulant, stroppy kid. It was funny. Now he's attempted to leave a load of s*** on my channel/videos. I just deleted it and told him to get laid via his channel comments box.


----------



## DamoDoublemint (21 Nov 2011)

New YouTube account set up to leave 2 comments on my video, I think somebody got a Roadsafe letter.



> Personally,
> I think everyone should take a leaf our of this drivers experience. They obviously know how to drive. Unlike the cyclist sounds like a roaring Goat.
> If i was this driver.. i would probably run over the cyclist and take them to london zoo where he belongs.
> Its also clear this cyclist ahs no life as all his other videos are the same. BORE OFF!!!!!!!!
> ...


 


> and why the hell are ur taking up a whole fricking lane. ur asking to get run over. again PAY ROAD TAX


----------



## gaz (21 Nov 2011)

DamoDoublemint said:


> New YouTube account set up to leave 2 comments on my video, I think somebody got a Roadsafe letter.


A classic case of delete and block.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (22 Nov 2011)

cyclists are fags  oldboy194

@oldboy194 thanks Jack - how charming - a homophobic peanut no doubt TCTC68

@TCTC68 Great insult, you want your come back? go suck it out of your dads peanut, fag! oldboy194

@oldboy194 Charming – do your clients know you spend your spare time posting homophobic insults and hatred on the internet? TCTC68

@TCTC68 Face it mate, I won oldboy194

@oldboy194 won what exactly? being able to be a keyboard warrior? posting insults on peoples websites? if that's your ambition in life then yes, you win TCTC68
oldboy194 (real name Jack Meikle) is an artist based in London, and also thinks were all "fags". What's interesting is he uses his youtube id as a showreel (presumibly to show potential clients hsi work) then uses the same id to post insults. I know I shouldn't have bated him, but what a creep! Anyway, I'll be looking out if he ever has an exhibition...

On the following video:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2jYHryKl-Q&lc=bJonR1P10FsIWdpotwSJnuKGeQTev2iIZ4dXnhyn0Ig&feature=inbox


----------



## BSRU (22 Nov 2011)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> cyclists are fags  oldboy194
> @oldboy194 thanks Jack - how charming - a homophobic peanut no doubt TCTC68
> @TCTC68 Great insult, you want your come back? go suck it out of your dads peanut, fag! oldboy194
> @oldboy194 Charming – do your clients know you spend your spare time posting homophobic insults and hatred on the internet? TCTC68
> ...




You can even find his personal email address, it is the first result returned by Google.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (22 Nov 2011)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> oldboy194 (real name Jack Meikle) is an artist based in London, and also thinks were all "fags". What's interesting is he uses his youtube id as a showreel (presumibly to show potential clients hsi work) then uses the same id to post insults. I know I shouldn't have bated him, but what a creep! Anyway, I'll be looking out if he ever has an exhibition...


Has he removed his comments or did you?


----------



## BSRU (23 Nov 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> Has he removed his comments or did you?


He, oldboy194, has removed the channel comment I added yesterday.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (23 Nov 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> Has he removed his comments or did you?


HI
I didn't remove them, so I guess he did. After the above he left links on hte page to an American comic ranting about how disgusting gay men are... Guess he wasn't as tough as he was making out - did a few people comment on his channel? I also informed Channel4 (who he claims to freelance for) that one of their freelancers was using the same yt profile to showcase work for them and post insultiong homophobic comments... that might have upset him a bit as well!


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (23 Nov 2011)

So Mikey, you're a "psycho" aparantly according to oddball i mean oldboy - what did you say to him? lol


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (23 Nov 2011)

HeightvaleLtd said:


> Although we are only seeing one persons perspective of this "incident" we have spoken to the driver in question and have also re-iterated the companys Safe Driving Policy to all drivers. We do not condone or encourage discourteous, aggresive or dangerous driving. HeightvaleLtd


Excellent. All credit to the company.

(Slightly annoyed about '...one persons perspective of this "incident"...'. They are seeing a flippin' video of it! But otherwise good.)


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTpZOdG-lls


----------



## BSRU (23 Nov 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> Excellent. All credit to the company.
> 
> (Slightly annoyed about '...one persons perspective of this "incident"...'. They are seeing a flippin' video of it! But otherwise good.)
> 
> ...



The account was added today, so no guarantee it's the company.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (23 Nov 2011)

BSRU said:


> The account was added today, so no guarantee it's the company.


True, but I like to think the glass is half full.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (23 Nov 2011)

BSRU said:


> The account was added today, so no guarantee it's the company.


TBF not that many people have a yt account, so there is a fair chance that a company rep/boss had to set one up to comment. I'd say it's a good result - I guess the "one persons perspectiv" is just an attempt at damage limitation on behalf of the company.


----------



## gaz (23 Nov 2011)

This is the best yet...




MegaMrDamo said:


> I fyou bought a car you wouldn't be balancing at all, or wearing tight gay clothing





fatmikecj said:


> @MegaMrDamo I like to drive my car wearing cowboy hats and assless chaps, it's not very tight, but is definitely gay, especialy when I'm balancing on my giant buttplug.


----------



## Hip Priest (23 Nov 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> Excellent. All credit to the company.
> 
> (Slightly annoyed about '...one persons perspective of this "incident"...'. They are seeing a flippin' video of it! But otherwise good.)
> 
> ...




How do the video recommendations work on youtube? Because after watching that, it suggests I watch a load of dodgy EDL vids.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (23 Nov 2011)

gaz said:


> This is the best yet...


Brilliant!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (24 Nov 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> How do the video recommendations work on youtube? Because after watching that, it suggests I watch a load of dodgy EDL vids.


I think the link is Astley Bridge. They are references to an EDL demo that was outside of the police station there.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (28 Nov 2011)

hashmonster2004 said:


> another self-gratification artist on a pushbike.... go buy road tax if you want to weave all over the road and take some cycling lessons you idiot.



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjOcjtd_RTg

Ah, looks like he's been on a spree 
http://www.youtube.com/user/hashmonster2004


----------



## HLaB (28 Nov 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjOcjtd_RTg
> 
> Ah, looks like he's been on a spree
> http://www.youtube.com/user/hashmonster2004



When somebody user name ends in a number, there's a good chance its their age or date of birth, I doubt they are 2004 and the mentality of those posts suit a 6 year old


----------



## growingvegetables (18 Dec 2011)

Just wee bit OT - while Youtube's "block user" facility isn't working since the "upgrade", it is still possible to block, if a little bit convoluted.

- copy the guy's username 
- go to your own *inbox* page, then *address book*.
- click *new*, *contact*, paste *username* in middle box, *save*.
- the username now appears in your contact list with a wee tick beside it - click the *block* button

- nothing appears to happen, but the username is now in your block list


----------



## mr_cellophane (19 Dec 2011)

HLaB said:


> When somebody user name ends in a number, there's a good chance its their age or date of birth, I doubt they are 2004 and the mentality of those posts suit a 6 year old


LOL My youtube name ends in 99. Not my age, although I feel it lately.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (19 Dec 2011)

I picked up a small group of trolls yesterday afternoon on a clip I caught of a Cedars Assist driver in a dirty great big tow truck on his phone :-) I reckon at least one was the driver who had received a letter as I couldn't contact CA due to a shite website contact form, so I Roadsafed it. I often find it interesting to get comments on older clips, but to have 4 along the same lines is exceptional :-D They have been swiftly dealt with by myself, Mikey and a few others tho, being rather generous with the troll feed this close to Xmas ;-)


----------



## Cyclopathic (20 Dec 2011)

400bhp said:


> Great come back. Low IQ males really get wound up by slightly indirect homosexual references.


 
They get even more wound up by blatantly direct homosexual references. I wouldn't do it because I don't think there is anything wrong with being gay but some of these neanderthals really are homophobic is a very real way.


----------



## Gandalf (22 Dec 2011)

Apparently skip lorries are not in any way dangerous.........


----------



## downfader (2 Jan 2012)

> @downfader2 Naming numbers. Lovely. Link me the law before numbers before you call me an idiot. As for yourself. After watching two of your videos you're no different to the gentleman who posted this. Everything I've said applies. However the girl you were following on the 'Shared Facilities' had a rather nice bottom. Happy New Year You Cycling B*st*rds ;D


 
Odd really. You'd think that someone preaching the "rules of the road" would recognise what the numbers were...

http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=iT5uKrNYrxs&email=comment_reply_received


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (6 Jan 2012)

[URL='http://www.youtube.com/user/fatboymutt']fatboymutt[/URL] said:


> no, i'll tell you why cyclist die. its because of there arogance and stupidity. take the example i could show you every single day in Hull. dickhead cyclists two and three abreast on the main a63, riding next to the cycle path!!!! you get what you deserve.



View: http://youtu.be/1K3cuCMfzn4


----------



## BSRU (7 Jan 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> View: http://youtu.be/1K3cuCMfzn4



He seems to have gone off on one, who knows why.


----------



## downfader (8 Jan 2012)

BSRU said:


> He seems to have gone off on one, who knows why.


 
Appears to have closed their account. Should still get our replies?


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (8 Jan 2012)

downfader said:


> Appears to have closed their account. Should still get our replies?


Perhaps he's sobered up and read his posts.
Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## downfader (8 Jan 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> Perhaps he's sobered up and read his posts.
> Thanks for the help, guys.


 
I hope so. Though an idiot is often still an idiot regardless....


----------



## BSRU (11 Jan 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yr67Qvwn3xk


It appears the driver of this vehicle does not like it, from his description of my bike it seems genuine.



> Sorry, this cyclist is clearly in the wrong if you had seen him. Firstly this is approaching a right turn which I was about to make. The reason I aborted the overtake is thanks to his bad positioning it I couldn't work out if he was about to make the turn as well. In the end I thought it safer to abort. Also he has a flashing red light attached to the right side of his bike which makes it appear he is indicating right. Hence the double take. Get your own house in order and please take this down.
> badcyclist1


And his follow up


> Sorry the video clearly shows you deliberately drifting to push me into the oncoming traffic. PS I found you because I'm normally a cyclist, people like you give us a bad name. When taking primary is might be nice if you signal your intentions. Unless you whole point is to trap other road users. Shame I don't have a video in my car showing my point of view.


----------



## BSRU (11 Jan 2012)

In fact badcyclist1 has made a few replies now trying to justify himself.
Apparently flashing lights confuse him, bicycles on the road confuse him, bicycles with equipment confuse him, and he is a "cyclist".


----------



## Jezston (11 Jan 2012)

How does one 'signal their intentions' that they are going to continue riding straight on?


----------



## BSRU (11 Jan 2012)

Jezston said:


> How does one 'signal their intentions' that they are going to continue riding straight on?


Point both arms forward then flap them up and down.


----------



## ohnovino (11 Jan 2012)

Jezston said:


> How does one 'signal their intentions' that they are going to continue riding straight on?


Middle finger extended straight ahead.


----------



## Simba (11 Jan 2012)

BSRU said:


> Point both arms forward then flap them up and down.


 
LOL Love it, I may have to try that.


----------



## Bigsharn (24 Jan 2012)

My first Youtube troll today:


> so what about all the cars passing u as well as filming whilst driving u prick


 
On this video (from mid-2011, I might add)


----------



## BSRU (25 Jan 2012)

Bigsharn said:


> My first Youtube troll today:
> 
> 
> On this video (from mid-2011, I might add)


I have had similar stupid comments, one guy complained I was using the pavement to cut corners in my car.


----------



## benb (25 Jan 2012)

Bigsharn said:


> My first Youtube troll today:
> 
> 
> On this video (from mid-2011, I might add)


 
That's a pretty poor effort from them. Not exactly a coherent argument, and not even a decent trolling attempt.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Jan 2012)

How does he know all those cars were filming?


----------



## benborp (25 Jan 2012)

Should have knocked the peanut cyclist out, twats think they own the road. Prick done that to me, he would be under my wheels!​R1CKYBOBBY666 2 months ago​​@R1CKYBOBBY666 Are you serious?? You think tits like that have the right to abuse us cyclists do you? So the next time im out with my daughter on our bikes, you would see it as perfectly fine to run us over? and you have the cheek to call cyclists pricks!!
almostakiwi 1 week ago

@almostakiwi yes im serious, this prick goes around with his little camera filming dangerous driving, but at no point he uploads when he jumps red lights or does any dangerous riding himself, and dont say he doesnt do it cos you all fukin do.i got a camera in my van,maybe i should start my own channel showing what peanut bikeriders are out there, i cud do at least 20 a day, ur all the same, and to put ur mind at ease,no i wouldnt run you or your daughter over, id give you a fukin good slap tho
R1CKYBOBBY666 3 days ago


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAcKONQGTtE&feature=g-upl&context=G2eeffdeAUAAAAAAAaAA



R1CKYBOBBY666. Nice guy.


----------



## BSRU (26 Jan 2012)

benborp said:


> Should have knocked the peanut cyclist out, twats think they own the road. Prick done that to me, he would be under my wheels!​R1CKYBOBBY666 2 months ago​​@R1CKYBOBBY666 Are you serious?? You think tits like that have the right to abuse us cyclists do you? So the next time im out with my daughter on our bikes, you would see it as perfectly fine to run us over? and you have the cheek to call cyclists pricks!!
> almostakiwi 1 week ago
> 
> @almostakiwi yes im serious, this prick goes around with his little camera filming dangerous driving, but at no point he uploads when he jumps red lights or does any dangerous riding himself, and dont say he doesnt do it cos you all fukin do.i got a camera in my van,maybe i should start my own channel showing what peanut bikeriders are out there, i cud do at least 20 a day, ur all the same, and to put ur mind at ease,no i wouldnt run you or your daughter over, id give you a fukin good slap tho
> ...



Looking at his channel reveals alot about him/her.


----------



## gaz (26 Jan 2012)

> And another thing.
> I thing, that it should be legal to drove over cyclists!!
> I know that U won't approve my comments. With that, you will only confirm that I have right.
> Nice "joy rides" in London. Or wherever the fark you cycle.


by depalmo1


----------



## col (26 Jan 2012)

BSRU said:


> Looking at his channel reveals alot about him/her.


 Looks like they tried to get next to the van on the bend ? Very dangerous of them.


----------



## Origamist (27 Jan 2012)

col said:


> Looks like they tried to get next to the van on the bend ? Very dangerous of them.


 
The driver was found guilty of careless driving and a public order offence.


----------



## benb (27 Jan 2012)

gaz said:


> by depalmo1


 
Interesting "logic". If you disagree, it proves him right.


----------



## Origamist (27 Jan 2012)

benb said:


> Interesting "logic". If you disagree, it proves him right.


 
Yeah, it's sort of like Epimenides Paradox scrambled by the mind of a knob-shack.


----------



## benb (27 Jan 2012)

I got one, oddly by someone called kentcyclist , who you'd think would be sympathetic with a username like that.



> no pay no say,.you don't pay road tax


----------



## col (27 Jan 2012)

Origamist said:


> The driver was found guilty of careless driving and a public order offence.


 Just goes to show eh?


----------



## gaz (27 Jan 2012)

benb said:


> I got one, oddly by someone called kentcyclist , who you'd think would be sympathetic with a username like that.


Funnily enough, he is a troll. He caught me out with that username as well!


----------



## BSRU (28 Jan 2012)

gaz said:


> Funnily enough, he is a troll. He caught me out with that username as well!


He does have a bike with what looks like a trailer which they use to travel around with their small dog in a jacket, although they claim to have lots of expensive cars.


----------



## downfader (28 Jan 2012)

gaz said:


> Funnily enough, he is a troll. He caught me out with that username as well!


 
And that dog is a devil dog: 
View: http://youtu.be/Fgk8vXBDMuk
Control that damn animal!


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Jan 2012)

> With that, you will only confirm that I have right.


 
As a medical professional I can use my skills and judgement to confirm that you do have right, and like most people I would guess that you have left as well!


----------



## downfader (28 Jan 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> As a medical professional I can use my skills and judgement to confirm that you do have right, and like most people I would guess that you have left as well!


 
I've got a middle. A rather large one.


----------



## Schneil (16 Feb 2012)

I've finally got myself a couple of trolls on this video


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgob0YpyO9g

Bigjuggernaught
and
masterguly786

Maybe they are taxi drivers?


----------



## gaz (16 Feb 2012)

Schneil said:


> I've finally got myself a couple of trolls on this video
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgob0YpyO9g
> ...



Best thing to do is, delete their comments and block them. No point wasting your breath or letting them voice there 'opinions'


----------



## YahudaMoon (16 Feb 2012)

Schneil said:


> I've finally got myself a couple of trolls on this video
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgob0YpyO9g
> ...





Maybe not a good idea swearing at people as well despite there wrongdoings and then posting it on the web

This just gives them more ammo for criticism and it does not look good on your part, keep cool and your the winner !

In this case you came across very aggressive


----------



## downfader (16 Feb 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Maybe not a good idea swearing at people as well despite there wrongdoings and then posting it on the web
> 
> This just gives them more ammo for criticism and it does not look good on your part, keep cool and your the winner !
> 
> In this case you came across very aggressive


In the grand scheme of things his language wasnt as bad as the driving. If I swing a punch at someone and miss I cannot then claim that the victim's subsequent behaviour was offensive as they will be subject to the stress of the situation. The adrenaline will be pumping as a result.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (16 Feb 2012)

Masterguly is a bit of a special case isn't he? I think he probably needs to go speak to his local IT friend as clearly none of his vowel keys are working :-)


----------



## BSRU (16 Feb 2012)

Schneil said:


> I've finally got myself a couple of trolls on this video
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgob0YpyO9g
> ...



Bigjuggernaught might be but masterguly786 seems to be typing with his feet as his arms are restrained by a straight jacket.
It was so funny reading "penniless tramp", such a moronic comment.


----------



## downfader (16 Feb 2012)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> Masterguly is a bit of a special case isn't he? I think he probably needs to go speak to his local IT friend as clearly none of his vowel keys are working :-)


 
I love the fact one of them bemoans how cabbies are struggling with the costs of hitting cyclists.

And no, their fare pays for the upkeep of the vehicle. As I said on there I kind of knew a cabbie a few years back. He made a LOT of money from it, got in a bit of grief with HMRC, tried to go bankrupt to avoid the bills. Oddly the guy was living in splendor. He was savvy enough to know where and when to make an income.


----------



## Schneil (19 Feb 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Maybe not a good idea swearing at people as well despite there wrongdoings and then posting it on the web
> 
> This just gives them more ammo for criticism and it does not look good on your part, keep cool and your the winner !
> 
> In this case you came across very aggressive


 
I do regret swearing in my conversation with the taxi driver.
However he swore first, and was being aggressive in his driving and conversation, with a fare in the back. I wonder what the fare thought!

I was going to delete the troll's comments, however they're just making fools out of themselves so I think I'll keep them on for now.


----------



## semislickstick (26 Feb 2012)

Callum (young gun) who drivers for Arnold Jones Haulage Contractors in *Treuddyn,* Wales - left this message on a video of a speeding HGV past cyclist. 
Youtube - m648mvp "tbh nice volvo fm12 & bulker .. i have to say he missed teribly lmao"

Just wanted to post that in case "Callum" flattens anyone in the future.


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (26 Feb 2012)

This is why i no longer have a youtube account. Too many over opinionated morons on there, sitting on your PC arguing with them just lowers your IQ ... if someone wishes to express their opinion to me on the road while im cycling they are more than welcome to get out of their car and say it to my face.. but even then I wont be listening, I'll just continue sweating away and saving myself on £1000's of fuel a year while feeling like a smug ***tard


----------



## gaz (26 Feb 2012)

Speedywheelsjeans said:


> This is why i no longer have a youtube account. Too many over opinionated morons on there, sitting on your PC arguing with them just lowers your IQ ... if someone wishes to express their opinion to me on the road while im cycling they are more than welcome to get out of their car and say it to my face.. but even then I wont be listening, I'll just continue sweating away and saving myself on £1000's of fuel a year while feeling like a smug ***tard


Why would that make you leave youtube? Either delete their comments, make comments approval only, or disable comments. If the comments aren't on your videos, then don't read them.


----------



## BSRU (27 Feb 2012)

Speedywheelsjeans said:


> This is why i no longer have a youtube account. Too many over opinionated morons on there, sitting on your PC arguing with them just lowers your IQ ... if someone wishes to express their opinion to me on the road while im cycling they are more than welcome to get out of their car and say it to my face.. but even then I wont be listening, I'll just continue sweating away and saving myself on £1000's of fuel a year while feeling like a smug ***tard


Just do as Gaz writes, I very rarely get trolls these days using these tactics, also if I am watching another users video and I see a troll I just block the troll.
In fact the last commenter who gave me some abuse was a "cyclist", driving their car badly trying to justify their crap driving by blaming me and using the excuse that they are a cyclist.


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (27 Feb 2012)

gaz said:


> Why would that make you leave youtube? Either delete their comments, make comments approval only, or disable comments. If the comments aren't on your videos, then don't read them.


 
I have not left youtube as such. I just didnt upgrade my account when google took over it. I still use youtube on a regular basis, i just stay away from comments section as I dont have a log in. Its all too easy to be pulled into a debate with someone and get silently wound up behind your screen. In real life 99% of people dont have the stones to come and tell me what they think of my cycling, on youtube anyone can hide behind their keyboard and spout fanatical BS.


----------



## downfader (28 Feb 2012)

Speedywheelsjeans said:


> I have not left youtube as such. I just didnt upgrade my account when google took over it. I still use youtube on a regular basis, i just stay away from comments section as I dont have a log in. Its all too easy to be pulled into a debate with someone and get silently wound up behind your screen. In real life 99% of people dont have the stones to come and tell me what they think of my cycling, on youtube anyone can hide behind their keyboard and spout fanatical BS.


 
Even so you dont have to sit there and listen to rubbish. I used to get that a lot on there. I later realised that youtube is self-moderated, if they get shirty with me deleting their ignorant and abusive comments I just block them. 

You dont have to get pulled into a debate imo. You can chose to leave it, or leave a stronger, more sensible message elsewhere.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (28 Feb 2012)

FWIW I considered it a right of passage to get trolling comments :-) Unless they get really abusive or personal I don't bother blocking or deleting, they only serve to make the commenter look like an idiot.


----------



## Bigsharn (28 Feb 2012)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> FWIW I considered it a right of passage to get trolling comments :-) Unless they get really abusive or personal I don't bother blocking or deleting, they only serve to make the commenter look like an idiot.



Likewise, it took a couple of months before I got my first troll. I even replied saying his trolling was a good thing. Funny that, I never got a reply off him.


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (29 Feb 2012)

downfader said:


> Even so you dont have to sit there and listen to rubbish. I used to get that a lot on there. I later realised that youtube is self-moderated, if they get shirty with me deleting their ignorant and abusive comments I just block them.
> 
> You dont have to get pulled into a debate imo. You can chose to leave it, or leave a stronger, more sensible message elsewhere.


 
Yea i know what you mean. I find youtube just as user friendly without an account, sometimes i scroll down to read the comments and I see things like ... Suck a **** you *** ***** ****er. or STFU your gay. And I think, is the internet dominated by children, click their profile.. oh no hes a 31 year old man! Oh dear!

I find having a profile is all to tempting, and before I now it I've fed a troll and they go off on one!


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Feb 2012)

I have never had a compulsive person who follows all of my posts, but I have had the common comments or abuse.


----------



## gaz (29 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I have never had a compulsive person who follows all of my posts, but I have had the common comments or abuse.


I'm sure we can count some of those on here in that first section :P


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Feb 2012)

gaz said:


> I'm sure we can count some of those on here in that first section :P


 Maybe I should change that to _convulsive_.


----------



## BentMikey (19 Mar 2012)

Oh wow, I can't work out whether this guy is the driver, or a troll:


View: http://youtu.be/NJMatdnn8Ew


Not my video, but OMG!!! Astounding!!!!


----------



## benb (19 Mar 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Oh wow, I can't work out whether this guy is the driver, or a troll:
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/NJMatdnn8Ew
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, that made my day! Most entertaining.


----------



## gaz (19 Mar 2012)

What a mug.


----------



## BSRU (19 Mar 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Oh wow, I can't work out whether this guy is the driver, or a troll:
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/NJMatdnn8Ew
> ...



It seems to be the driver, the YouTube account no longer seems to be available, they obviously think deleting their account stops them being traced.
Bad driving and comments that are incredible to read.


----------



## BentMikey (19 Mar 2012)

It's one of those accounts that's never been available, even whilst he was commenting.


----------



## downfader (19 Mar 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Oh wow, I can't work out whether this guy is the driver, or a troll:
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/NJMatdnn8Ew
> ...



Astounding. If the video gets removed I'll host a copy. I'm sure everyone else will too.


----------



## Rahul Sapariya (20 Mar 2012)

I hate when bad car drivers cut me up on the road or overtake me too close or overtake me and then pull back in where I have to brake harshly. I also hate when car drivers think that they don't have give way to cyclists when the car is waiting at give way lines.

I've been in a few bad moments where I've had to brake and gone over the handlebars because of that. I've gotten so angry in these moments that at times I've over reacted such as scratching the sides of the cars with my keys. I know it's wrong but I get so caught up in the moment at times, some of you may know what I mean because you know what would happen if a car actually hits you. I ride my bike safely and legally on the road, why can't some people learn to drive their car? Why can't some drivers understand that if I hit their car, I'd get hurt and their car gets scratched, if the car hits me, I'd get hurt or worse and the car gets scratched. I think the government need to do a big advert on tv stressing the point that cyclists are allowed to ride on the road.


----------



## caimg (20 Mar 2012)

I think head-cam cyclists are gaining more publicity now, which will make drivers more wary and behave (as if they should need that to make it happen). As long as whilst the cam user numbers go up the over-zealous cyclists using them doesn't also go up then it's a good thing.


----------



## Rahul Sapariya (20 Mar 2012)

caimg said:


> I think head-cam cyclists are gaining more publicity now, which will make drivers more wary and behave (as if they should need that to make it happen). As long as whilst the cam user numbers go up the over-zealous cyclists using them doesn't also go up then it's a good thing.


 
I am planning on getting a cam for my bike but drivers don't really know about the cam...one day they may realise it but atm only a handful of drivers know about cams.


----------



## BSRU (20 Mar 2012)

caimg said:


> I think head-cam cyclists are gaining more publicity now, which will make drivers more wary and behave (as if they should need that to make it happen).


I think it is partly a response to the lack of police on our streets, some people are realising they can do what they want as the chances of being caught are negligible.


----------



## BentMikey (20 Mar 2012)

The drivers that do know about cams often b1tch and moan about being caught like nobody's business. It's very amusing to hear the wailing and gnashing of teeth. So much pain seems to be felt that I very much doubt any of them want to repeat the experience in a hurry.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Mar 2012)

BentMikey said:


> The drivers that do know about cams often b1tch and moan about being caught like nobody's business. It's very amusing to hear the wailing and gnashing of teeth. So much pain seems to be felt that I very much doubt any of them want to repeat the experience in a hurry.


 
I am a little more devious.

I know that most drivers will lie about what has happened, so i tend to drop a polite email explaining the event and asking for an explanation. Usually you get a reply where the driver has explained how it was all your fault.

At this point attach he video an ask why the driver's version is so blatantly different from what actually happened.

Most managers hate to be made to look like a fool!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (24 Apr 2012)

"You see those two yellow lines on the left of the road, Thats where you shoud be riding you pratt!"
bicmynonce25


----------



## BentMikey (24 Apr 2012)

It's a repeat troll on a new name, block and delete.


----------



## dawesome (24 Apr 2012)

downfader said:


> Astounding. If the video gets removed I'll host a copy. I'm sure everyone else will too.


Deleted cos of copyright claim by Robert Paulson?


----------



## ohnovino (24 Apr 2012)

dawesome said:


> Deleted cos of copyright claim by Robert Paulson?


----------



## benborp (9 May 2012)

I've attracted a particularly unpleasant chap to my channel (Mikey has had some words with him). Since the last overhaul of youtube I can't see how to block certain users. Is it still possible?


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (9 May 2012)

benborp said:


> I've attracted a particularly unpleasant chap to my channel (Mikey has had some words with him). Since the last overhaul of youtube I can't see how to block certain users. Is it still possible?


 
Click on the little down arrow at the end of their comment, next to where it says reply. You'll find "Block User" at the bottom. Had to block 3 users (possibly same person) today after some rather bad comments on one of my newer clips. As I said on there I don't mind constructive discussion and will even entertain trolls but as soon as they start posting offensive crap like that I don't want them coming back.


----------



## BentMikey (9 May 2012)

Which user, Ben?


----------



## gaz (9 May 2012)

kentcyclist ?


----------



## downfader (9 May 2012)

gaz said:


> kentcyclist ?


 
Have had a spate from that one lately. Also a spate from someone called "mazzer7t8". Looks like a facebook "campaign" doing the rounds (lots of traffic from there but no identification in the analytics)

Oh and someone called Mr Bonion is slandering people all over youtube I see. Has a tiny hard-on for Taypet.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (9 May 2012)

downfader said:


> Have had a spate from that one lately. Also a spate from someone called "mazzer7t8". Looks like a facebook "campaign" doing the rounds (lots of traffic from there but no identification in the analytics)
> 
> Oh and someone called Mr Bonion is slandering people all over youtube I see. Has a tiny hard-on for Taypet.


 
Hmm, that might explain what happened on here: 
View: http://youtu.be/Jz2e5TdzrWM


Utter crap from mazzer7t8, saynotocyclists and abelstompingdoo - all their worst comments have received 12-16 thumbs up. Each one looks like some auto-generated crap as they all have the same structure.


----------



## BentMikey (9 May 2012)

LOL!!! That's very amusing.


----------



## benborp (9 May 2012)

It was saynotocyclists that had been irritating me. I haven't been notified when many of his posts have gone up and I wasn't aware of how unpleasant he was getting. Now this auto-generated stuff has started I'm quite keen to get rid.

Thanks Bassjunkie. They've made it easier but smaller. Cunning.


----------



## downfader (10 May 2012)

After waking up to more of the same crap having to be deleted (ohh aint they clever when they realise you still have PM because you're a delete&block advocate) I'm guessing scripting is being used to rate the comments up, too.

Ben, you wont be notified if a troll/user replies to another person on your videos, only direct comment to you. It does mean the effort of sifting through all the comments from time to time (or turning them off on older vids)


----------



## BentMikey (10 May 2012)

I get notified and emailed for all comments on my own videos as per my settings.


----------



## BentMikey (10 May 2012)

Oh, and I'm tremendously amused that the troll would go to this much effort to try to wind us up. He has a much smaller effect than he thinks, especially given that blocking a user takes just a couple of seconds.


----------



## BSRU (10 May 2012)

I seem to have avoided any trolls recently, probably jinxed myself now.
Although I did have a complete idiots complaining some comments on a video of mine were racist, I read all the comments several times and could not see any mention of race/colour/religion. The last one set up a YouTube account, with their real name, just to make a stupid ill-informed comment.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (10 May 2012)

downfader said:


> Ben, you wont be notified if a troll/user replies to another person on your videos, only direct comment to you. It does mean the effort of sifting through all the comments from time to time (or turning them off on older vids)


 
I have found I sometimes I don't get e-mails regarding comments that have been posted (either directly or via the reply option) but they do appear in my YT Inbox. Weird!

I also find it rather interesting when a comment pops up on a older clip, I always them assume it's either a troll OR the offender :-D

I really do hope they implement Inbox/better comment management in their mobile app soon. It's a PITA as it would make things a lot easier to manage NOT having to use a "proper" computer all the time :-D


----------



## gaz (10 May 2012)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> I really do hope they implement Inbox/better comment management in their mobile app soon. It's a PITA as it would make things a lot easier to manage NOT having to use a "proper" computer all the time :-D


+1


----------



## locker (10 May 2012)

downfader said:


> Have had a spate from that one lately. Also a spate from someone called "mazzer7t8". Looks like a facebook "campaign" doing the rounds (lots of traffic from there but no identification in the analytics)
> 
> Oh and someone called Mr Bonion is slandering people all over youtube I see. Has a tiny hard-on for Taypet.


 
The abuse I got from Mr Bonion was unbelievable, so the only solution was to block him, he didn`t like that so he made a video just for me. He can be wound up as much as he likes to wind people up thus the abuse he gives me, as for having a tiny hand-on for me! LOL


----------



## downfader (10 May 2012)

locker said:


> The abuse I got from Mr Bonion was unbelievable, so the only solution was to block him, he didn`t like that so he made a video just for me. He can be wound up as much as he likes to wind people up thus the abuse he gives me, as for having a tiny hand-on for me! LOL


 
Bonion was ACHING for attention, LOL! Like a 5 year old trying to get their mother's attention and then face-planting off the swings in the park.


----------



## BentMikey (25 Jun 2012)

Hahahahaha, check out this user's description:

Cyclegaz-Thinks he's a police man. A true self-gratification artist if ever there was one..​cyclingmikey- completely insane, possibly a homosexual, a truly horrible daffodil.​JackJones A dirty snitch who thinks the road belongs to him. A real trouble maker.​Taypet21 A self-gratification artist who will block you if you don't kiss his arse+ likes to pick on woman.​Matthew6476 An arrogant, spiteful clever cloggs who will attack your spelling when he knows he is in the wrong definitely a homosexual. A real trouble maker.​Magnatom A complete mentalist.​Peowpeowpeowlazers As silly as his username.​mycommutetowork An arrogant daffodil, should be banned off the road.​sonofthewindsinc An insane freak who rides around london telling motorists off​roadieeeee can't ride a bike, should be banned also a daffodil.​kmcyc An arrogant old woman who thinks every one should stop for him.​SkrzypczykBass A complete bastard who rides around telling people off for using there mobiles, thinks he's a police man. One sad twat if you ask me.​​


----------



## BentMikey (25 Jun 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/hahamissedbothmylegs


----------



## downfader (25 Jun 2012)

BentMikey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/hahamissedbothmylegs


 
If his legs have been missed I'm guessing his brain has been damaged in some capacity...


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (25 Jun 2012)

BentMikey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/hahamissedbothmylegs


 
Get in I got a mention :-) Does this make me part of the special elite group of helmet cammers


----------



## BentMikey (25 Jun 2012)

Last innit. :P


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Jun 2012)

I have had a few trols on my channel giving me sh1t about my videos. Not even constructive or relating to the incident in the video, just abuse. Simply remove and block user.


----------



## benb (25 Jun 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Hahahahaha, check out this user's description:
> 
> Cyclegaz-Thinks he's a police man. A true ****** if ever there was one..​cyclingmikey- completely insane, possibly a homosexual, a truly horrible ****.​JackJones A dirty snitch who thinks the road belongs to him. A real trouble maker.​Taypet21 A ****** who will block you if you don't kiss his arse+ likes to pick on woman.​Matthew6476 An arrogant, spiteful clever cloggs who will attack your spelling when he knows he is in the wrong definitely a homosexual. A real trouble maker.​Magnatom A complete mentalist.​Peowpeowpeowlazers As silly as his username.​mycommutetowork An arrogant ****, should be banned off the road.​sonofthewindsinc An insane freak who rides around london telling motorists off​roadieeeee can't ride a bike, should be banned also a ****.​kmcyc An arrogant old woman who thinks every one should stop for him.​SkrzypczykBass A complete bastard who rides around telling people off for using there mobiles, thinks he's a police man. One sad twat if you ask me.​​


 
I'm unhappy I'm not on that list.


----------



## BentMikey (25 Jun 2012)

Must admit lately I'm having to be fairly proactive on blocking the trolls. I just can't be bothered to spend my life dealing with them, so it's much easier to delete and block. There seems to be a growing number of angry youtubers who follow cyclist cammers around on teh internets.


----------



## benb (25 Jun 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Hahahahaha, check out this user's description:
> 
> Cyclegaz-Thinks he's a police man. A true ****** if ever there was one..​cyclingmikey- completely insane, possibly a homosexual, a truly horrible ****.​JackJones A dirty snitch who thinks the road belongs to him. A real trouble maker.​Taypet21 A ****** who will block you if you don't kiss his arse+ likes to pick on woman.​Matthew6476 An arrogant, spiteful clever cloggs who will attack your spelling when he knows he is in the wrong definitely a homosexual. A real trouble maker.​Magnatom A complete mentalist.​Peowpeowpeowlazers As silly as his username.​mycommutetowork An arrogant ****, should be banned off the road.​sonofthewindsinc An insane freak who rides around london telling motorists off​roadieeeee can't ride a bike, should be banned also a ****.​kmcyc An arrogant old woman who thinks every one should stop for him.​SkrzypczykBass A complete bastard who rides around telling people off for using there mobiles, thinks he's a police man. One sad twat if you ask me.​​


 
Also, "possibly a homosexual". Who still thinks this is an insult?


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (25 Jun 2012)

Well at least he didn't drop the c-bomb for me ;-)

I wonder how he'd take me commenting on his channel to say thanks and pointing out it should be "their mobiles" not "there mobiles"


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Jun 2012)

BentMikey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/hahamissedbothmylegs


I would like to report but it wont process thrid party reports of harrassment.


----------



## downfader (25 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I would like to report but it wont process thrid party reports of harrassment.


 
I had the same problem, youtube are a flaming disgrace in that respect. You should be able to report ANY user for racial, homophobic or any minority type of abuse regardless of who it is directed at. 

I also echo BenB.. calling someone Gay, so bloody what. Its not an insult anymore, people are proud to be Gay just as they're proud to be English, etc. It makes me think the kind of person who shouts the loudest has some issues with their own sexuality.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (25 Jun 2012)

Clearly this guy makes the incorrect assumption of cyclist=gay. Yes we _may_ shave our legs and ride around in tight clothing but I think that whole argument can be shut down with 2 words. Mark.Cavendish. Yes the training might be gruelling but he gets to ride around some of the most amazing places in the world and then go home to his MISSUS


----------



## downfader (25 Jun 2012)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> Clearly this guy makes the incorrect assumption of cyclist=gay. Yes we _may_ shave our legs and ride around in tight clothing but I think that whole argument can be shut down with 2 words. Mark.Cavendish. Yes the training might be gruelling but he gets to ride around some of the most amazing places in the world and then go home to his MISSUS


 
Peta Todd is lovely, seems like a really sweet and intelligent girl. 

Others who wear tight clothing? Wrestlers and power lifters. Aint the clothing that makes the man, its the actions, the philosophy.


----------



## dawesome (25 Jun 2012)

*YOUR ALL GAY*

It gets ridiculous, my nine year old nephew asked his mate what he did at the weekend, "Went down the mall with Becky"

"A girlfriend?! That's so gay!"

Oh, and don't Google Peta Todd at work.


----------



## downfader (25 Jun 2012)

dawesome said:


> *YOUR ALL GAY*
> 
> It gets ridiculous, my nine year old nephew asked his mate what he did at the weekend, "Went down the mall with Becky"
> 
> ...


 
Well you can, just engage the safety filters!! Hahaha!


----------



## gaz (25 Jun 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Hahahahaha, check out this user's description:
> 
> Cyclegaz-Thinks he's a police man. A true ****** if ever there was one..​cyclingmikey- completely insane, possibly a homosexual, a truly horrible ****.​JackJones A dirty snitch who thinks the road belongs to him. A real trouble maker.​Taypet21 A ****** who will block you if you don't kiss his arse+ likes to pick on woman.​Matthew6476 An arrogant, spiteful clever cloggs who will attack your spelling when he knows he is in the wrong definitely a homosexual. A real trouble maker.​Magnatom A complete mentalist.​Peowpeowpeowlazers As silly as his username.​mycommutetowork An arrogant ****, should be banned off the road.​sonofthewindsinc An insane freak who rides around london telling motorists off​roadieeeee can't ride a bike, should be banned also a ****.​kmcyc An arrogant old woman who thinks every one should stop for him.​SkrzypczykBass A complete bastard who rides around telling people off for using there mobiles, thinks he's a police man. One sad twat if you ask me.​​


Has he removed it, can't see that anymore?


----------



## locker (25 Jun 2012)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> Clearly this guy makes the incorrect assumption of cyclist=gay. Yes we _may_ shave our legs and ride around in tight clothing but I think that whole argument can be shut down with 2 words. Mark.Cavendish. Yes the training might be gruelling but he gets to ride around some of the most amazing places in the world and then go home to his MISSUS


 
You shave your legs!! At least you admit it, Mikey denies it.


----------



## BentMikey (25 Jun 2012)

I really don't shave my legs, and I haven't since around 4 or 5 years ago. I'm a real man, not a wimp scared of a little pain.


----------



## BentMikey (25 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> Has he removed it, can't see that anymore?


 
Here's another user with the same description:
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC97s3U1jO2BwgihID6owI2w


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (26 Jun 2012)

downfader said:


> I had the same problem, youtube are a flaming disgrace in that respect. You should be able to report ANY user for racial, homophobic or any minority type of abuse regardless of who it is directed at.
> 
> I also echo BenB.. calling someone Gay, so bloody what. Its not an insult anymore, people are proud to be Gay just as they're proud to be English, etc. It makes me think the kind of person who shouts the loudest has some issues with their own sexuality.


 
Print off the offending post in a large font, state that this is what youtube’s owners google are happy to host on their site, glue it to their head office window (SW1W 9SH)


----------



## downfader (26 Jun 2012)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> Print off the offending post in a large font, state that this is what youtube’s owners google are happy to host on their site, glue it to their head office window (SW1W 9SH)


 
If only, I live in Southampton, bit of a slog to get to London's HQ


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Jun 2012)

Got another one for you lot. Seems to be getting into an arguement with someone on one of my vids.

http://www.youtube.com/user/bikesR4kids/feed

Just delete and block.


----------



## Holdsworth (27 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Got another one for you lot. Seems to be getting into an arguement with someone on one of my vids.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/bikesR4kids/feed
> 
> Just delete and block.


 
A charming reply from him, if I were to post it on here the message would consist entirely of censored words thanks to his varied vocabulary! Again use of homosexual insults to the extreme.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (27 Jun 2012)

GETTHEDEUCE said:


> THERES NOTHING IN THE HIGHWAY CODE ABOUT TAKING THE LANE ETC.
> IT IS MADE UP BY STUPID CYCLE INSTRUCTORS & NOW CARRIED OUT BY CYCLIST WHO KNOW NOTHING ABOUT CYCLING IN URBAN CITIES.
> IT IS CALLED HOGGING THE LANE & SLOWING TRAFFIC DOWN ONLY UPSETS DRIVERS,
> CYCLIST SHOULD ALWAYS KEEP TO THE LEFT WHEN POSSIBLE.
> CYCLIST SEE THOSE CYCLE BOXES AT LIGHTS THAT COVER THE LANE & THINK IT’S OK TO SIT IN THE MIDDLE & CYCLE AWAY SLOWLY HOLDING UP TRAFFIC.


GETTHEDEUCE


----------



## CopperCyclist (27 Jun 2012)

BentMikey said:


> I really don't shave my legs, and I haven't since around 4 or 5 years ago. I'm a real man, not a wimp scared of a little pain.



Ah, so you wax them then


----------



## BentMikey (27 Jun 2012)

Well done, but gosh, that took long enough.


----------



## downfader (27 Jun 2012)

All the hair is wearing off my legs!! Noticed it today. Must be the friction from the air..? Its only at the front of the shins, knees and base of my thighs. I didnt know legs could have a mullet.


----------



## gaz (27 Jun 2012)

Only just seen this account. drdavidbrennan


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Jun 2012)

Gaz, I have just been contacted by someone on Youtube in relation to bikesr4kids. They have given me information about the use of the internet and quoted numerous peices of data which describes that this user cannot do what they are doing.

I was wondering, what legal action can I take against bikesr4kids and how do I go about doing it properly (Youtube is a very poor service).


----------



## gaz (28 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Gaz, I have just been contacted by someone on Youtube in relation to bikesr4kids. They have given me information about the use of the internet and quoted numerous peices of data which describes that this user cannot do what they are doing.
> 
> I was wondering, what legal action can I take against bikesr4kids and how do I go about doing it properly (Youtube is a very poor service).


Contact me via the contact form on the website in my sig..
Include as much detail as possible so I can get a full picture of the situation.


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Jun 2012)

gaz said:


> Contact me via the contact form on the website in my sig..
> Include as much detail as possible so I can get a full picture of the situation.


Thanks Gaz, I have done now.


----------



## downfader (28 Jun 2012)

I've tweeted that as a #cyclesafe issue. Whoever that is I think they need taking to task for impersonation, slander, trolling. These trolls want the attention, perhaps ending up in court is what they desire..?! What a moron.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (9 Jul 2012)

locker said:


> You shave your legs!! At least you admit it, Mikey denies it.


I don't shave my legs, that would make my FCN 4 ;-)

I did have a brief discussion on that subject on my recent Cycle Challenge ride (270 miles over 4 days!) with one of the other riders who does belong to a club and do TT's after he commented "You look like a strong rider". Think he was a bit shocked when I explained I didn't belong to a club and a bit more then a bit confused when I said I didn't shave as that would ruin my FCN ;-)


----------



## HLaB (9 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> Only just seen this account. drdavidbrennan


I take it was a spoof or something the account has been deleted.


----------



## downfader (9 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> I take it was a spoof or something the account has been deleted.


 
Myself and a couple of others tweeted Youtube too. I think Dave reported it in the end to save time.


----------



## Downward (9 Jul 2012)

What happened to mags starter of this thread ? Noticed he hasn't been arounce since november 2011


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2012)

Downward said:


> What happened to mags starter of this thread ? Noticed he hasn't been arounce since november 2011


 

He flounced


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (9 Jul 2012)

Downward said:


> What happened to mags starter of this thread ? Noticed he hasn't been arounce since november 2011


The real Dr Dave Brennen. He left here to focus on other things like writing a book. Initiated and organised Pedal on Parliament in Scotland recently..


----------



## Downward (9 Jul 2012)

Stropped off ?


----------



## HLaB (10 Jul 2012)

Downward said:


> What happened to mags starter of this thread ? Noticed he hasn't been arounce since november 2011


He got a bit sick of being drawn into some of the pointless/ repetitive victim blaming arguments on the site and is now concentrating on other things.


----------



## BentMikey (11 Jul 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD_TaWXi3bs




> I love the dishonesty in leaving the last sentence out of your quote on rule 63:
> "Use of cycle lanes is not compulsory and will depend on your experience and skills, but they can make your journey safer. "
> They can also make your journey more dangerous, which is why sometimes cyclists will choose not to use them.
> p.s. I laughed when I saw the video you pirated has been removed. Tut tut, naughty Paul.
> ...


----------



## BentMikey (11 Jul 2012)

There's a bit of history to that user. It's well worth following his comments around, he has a real angry head of steam up about camera cyclists "identifying" drivers. I take it as a sign of our success.


----------



## BSRU (11 Jul 2012)

BentMikey said:


> There's a bit of history to that user. It's well worth following his comments around, he has a real angry head of steam up about camera cyclists "identifying" drivers. I take it as a sign of our success.


From his comments on other videos he does appear to be on a mission, a recently started one.


----------



## BentMikey (11 Jul 2012)

I suspect he's a troll we've had before under a number of different names. I pwned him rather nicely here though, twice.


----------



## gaz (15 Jul 2012)

Paul Crompton has been an interesting character recently...

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqul1jMFHUU


----------



## downfader (16 Jul 2012)

gaz said:


> Paul Crompton has been an interesting character recently...
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqul1jMFHUU




I dont know this one but have left a reply because of his slanted, libelous attack on Mikey. I cant see anything in ANY of his comments where he can prove he knows what he is talking about. He wants "respect" but fails to understand the legal situation, the danger some of these drivers are representing towards others... 

Not surprised he's been blocked.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (1 Aug 2012)

> Yet another Ignorant cyclist getting in everybodys way. No wonder drivers can't stand cyclists. I wouldn't have blamed that guy if he had knocked you off.
> 10pTrixie 4 days ago
> Ah yes, it must have been very frustrating that he wasn't able to wait in the queue at the lights for a few seconds longer. You're as thick as he is!
> MrGrumpycyclist in reply to 10pTrixie 4 days ago
> ...




View: http://youtu.be/LIePGEbJswI


----------



## BSRU (1 Aug 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> View: http://youtu.be/LIePGEbJswI



Sorry for stereo-typing but a 27 year old with a Subaru Impreza


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (1 Aug 2012)

Funny that as I'd say to ride in primary on a bike you need to be "_confident, dominant, commanding and assertive" _and it usually happens for your own safety. His reasoning is clearly flawed and as you correctly point out is outright bullying and a perfect example of the "might is right" attitude. Have had a couple of encounters like this myself recently where drivers have taken exception to my positioning despite me not holding them up :-)


----------



## BentMikey (1 Aug 2012)

10ptrixie? Do you guys not delete and block the obvious trolls? I'm pretty sure it's one chap under repeated different usernames. Can't be bothered to waste much time or effort on these oxygen thieves.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (1 Aug 2012)

BentMikey said:


> 10ptrixie? Do you guys not delete and block the obvious trolls? I'm pretty sure it's one chap under repeated different usernames. Can't be bothered to waste much time or effort on these oxygen thieves.


I only delete and block if they actually use abusive language, swearing or direct threats. This is to avoid being accused of blocking people just because I disagree with them.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Aug 2012)

Well I havent had any abuse for a while but there is a convo going on in one of my videos which is a bit heated. It initially started well:



> amber means slow down
> IBxF4ttySpiiNs 5 days ago





> Where did you learn that amber means slow down? it means stop check the highway code, i hope you haven't got a driving lisence.
> spinaway in reply to IBxF4ttySpiiNs (Show the comment) 5 days ago





> no i do not have a driving license but loads of people just speed through a amber light when your supposed to slowdown/stop when you see aber if you have the time to and distance to slowdown
> IBxF4ttySpiiNs in reply to spinaway (Show the comment) 4 days ago





> So why did you say it means slow down when you just said it means stop if it is safe to do so?
> monkeysnutscom in reply to IBxF4ttySpiiNs (Show the comment) 4 days ago





> well you have to slow down to stop obviously.
> IBxF4ttySpiiNs in reply to monkeysnutscom (Show the comment) 4 days ago





> Amber Means stop.
> spinaway in reply to IBxF4ttySpiiNs (Show the comment) 4 days ago





> when your under the traffic light it means go....its people like you that cause rear end collision.Dont worry you wont get a ticket for crossing an amber if you are at speed and cant stop. The police do it all the time...Only when they get bored they pull people over and accuse them of crossing a red
> blademanx in reply to spinaway (Show the comment) 2 days ago





> obviously tit, i have had a clean license for thirty five years and never had nor caused an accident, driven thousands of miles as a class 1 articulated truck driver, wot you got a moped for last six months prick.
> spinaway in reply to blademanx (Show the comment) 2 days ago





> LOOOOL
> blademanx in reply to spinaway (Show the comment) 2 days ago





> Half wit Judging by your channel your a dreamer, check the definition of amber in the highway code, and mind you dont scratch ur moped.
> spinaway in reply to blademanx (Show the comment) 2 days ago





> looool you keep thinking i ride a moped. In your own little mind...Seems like mid life crisis is affecting your temperament. At least I dont need to hide my channel like many on here. I look forward to posting vids in the future. But right now I cant be arsed to be deleting comments like yours
> blademanx in reply to spinaway (Show the comment) 1 day ago





> Can you two please calm down? Neither of you has the upper hand and it is starting to get nasty.
> monkeysnutscom in reply to blademanx (Show the comment) 1 day ago





> lol lm still right The highway code states that amber means stop, Halfwit.
> spinaway in reply to blademanx (Show the comment) 1 day ago





> Load of lies.....Amber means prepare to stop but common sense dictates that if you are speed etc on a dual carriage way or motorway and near the light you have to keep going. If you are at a distance you should stop. The same learners manual says if the light has been green for a while be prepared for the change. You took your test 35 years ago. Think your memory is a bit off. I took mine 4 years ago. I think I know what im talking about. Im not going to suffer whiplash because amber means stop
> blademanx in reply to spinaway (Show the comment) 1 day ago





> 35 years ago they used to pass any clown that stepped into a car to take part in a test. My old man passed his test by driving down a straight road, instructor couldnt be bothered and just passed him. The test back then was a joke. Its more stringent now but still a joke...The first 5 years is when you learn to drive. if you had a good instructor and you actually listened their words stick with you. 35 years lol.....
> blademanx in reply to blademanx (Show the comment) 1 day ago





> Load of lies, you are an idiot it states in the highway code that Amber means stop, You sonny are a prat, also as a LGV driver i have taken many refresher courses over the years, i have taught several family members to drive who have all passed first time, i could drive you into oblivion, now fark off and go polish ur moped.
> spinaway in reply to spinaway (Show the comment) 1 day ago





> also i insure a brand new insignia, A TVR Chimera and a Honda CBR 600cc, all for less than it costs you to insure you're moped, your dad must have passed his test in india or pakistan, because it couldn't have been in the uk 35 years Experience Thats why insurers hammer you boy racers ya thick bastard,
> spinaway in reply to spinaway (Show the comment) 1 day ago


 
I just thought it was an interesting scwabble.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (1 Aug 2012)

Now that's amusing :-) I often miss sessions like that on some of my clips unless I watch the comments like a hawk, often people have replied to other users and started their own arguments and I'm oblivious....


----------



## benb (1 Aug 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> nob said:
> 
> 
> > I like to teach Ignorant cyclists who ride too far from the kirb, by getting in real close and then accelerating hard, giving it plenty of revs. Ignorant cyclist need the fear of christ putting into them every now and then to remind them whos in charge


 
So what he's saying here, is that he thinks cyclists should ride in the gutter, and he will deliberately put their life in danger to make that point. Nice.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (23 Aug 2012)

> You should drive on the double yellows then you old fart, he give you all the room you need and no one got hurt did they no so stfu and get a life
> xLewisShots 9 hours ago
> 
> Less of the abuse, please. If you want to say something, then you will be more credible if to say it in a calm, rational way. As it is, you just look like an idiot.
> ...


----------



## BSRU (23 Aug 2012)

Stating that you a driving a bicycle sums up their level of intelligence.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (23 Aug 2012)

Almost mowed down by a twenty tonner and someone comes on my channel and remarks on the fact I was wearing headphones.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (24 Aug 2012)

The driver of the video mentioned in my earlier post (xLewisShots) has complained to YouTube about alleged privacy violation, citing a part where the number plate is visible and part where his face is visible. I have pixellated the bit where his face could be seen and reposted with a link to a copy of the original YouTube comments on my blog.

I have left the registration number in as that is not personally identifiable information. It will be interesting to see what YouTube's reaction is regarding the registration number. Anyone else got experience of that?

Original video: 
View: http://youtu.be/G1Il53337Gw

New version: 
View: http://youtu.be/-Wqqj8FmJ9w


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (24 Aug 2012)

Anyone know how I can post a link to a YouTube video without it being embedded in the page?


----------



## BSRU (24 Aug 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> The driver of the video mentioned in my earlier post (xLewisShots) has complained to YouTube about alleged privacy violation, citing a part where the number plate is visible and part where his face is visible. I have pixellated the bit where his face could be seen and reposted with a link to a copy of the original YouTube comments on my blog.
> 
> I have left the registration number in as that is not personally identifiable information. It will be interesting to see what YouTube's reaction is regarding the registration number. Anyone else got experience of that?


YouTube seem to apply US privacy laws to everything, being able to see someone's face is normally good enough for YouTube to block a video, despite it being perfectly legal in the EU. As for registrations, since they only identify a vehicle and not a person then YouTube do not usually bother with blocking videos with them in, again it is legal in the EU.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (24 Aug 2012)

BSRU said:


> YouTube seem to apply US privacy laws to everything, being able to see someone's face is normally good enough for YouTube to block a video, despite it being perfectly legal in the EU. As for registrations, since they only identify a vehicle and not a person then YouTube do not usually bother with blocking videos with them in, again it is legal in the EU.


 
Thanks. I knew about the face thing (though I've had a video complaint in the past about a face being clearly visible and they didn't remove it). It's the registration number one that is of interest.

I replied to YouTube support:


> Thank you for your notification. I have read your guidelines, and see
> that, whilst there is no privacy violation in law (at least in the
> UK), the presence of the driver's face in the frame, although
> "fleeting", may possibly violate your guidelines.
> ...


----------



## BSRU (24 Aug 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> Thanks. I knew about the face thing (though I've had a video complaint in the past about a face being clearly visible and they didn't remove it). It's the registration number one that is of interest.
> 
> I replied to YouTube support:


I have had complaints about videos and the face can be seen but YouTube has not blocked them.
The one I had that was blocked was due to the fact I had a long still close-up shot of the drivers face.


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Aug 2012)

Can everyone on here please join me at mocking this person: 1CuppaCharr

They are coming out with the most histerical comments ever. Please enjoy the read:



> The day when you start paying a bit of road tax is the day when you can moan about paying motorists. No pay No say..


My reply:


> What are you talking about? 'Road Tax' does not exist. My bike is insured and I pay council tax, which goes towards the upkeep of roads, VED doesnt. (I assume you are talking about VED, you must be at least 75 to have been around when VED was called 'road tax'.





> Every person in Britain referes to VED as Road Tax,(well except cyclists) Road tax (ved) is a cleverly disguised FEE to use the road. (dont give me bullshit about emissions) It's a FEE cyclist do NOT pay. I don't need Road Tax (ved) to own a car and it's perfectly legal to clock up 10,000 miles in a big dirty land rover on private land without Road Tax (ved). Proving it is not a tax on emissions but a cleverly disguised FEE to use the road. Cyclists do NOT pay. therefore have No say.


PositiveCyclist:


> If you don't like paying VED then get a low emission car or a bicycle.





> What and be a taxdodger? You mates with Jimmy Carr and Ken Dodd? I drive a Great big knackerd old 80's Merc that bellows out clouds of black smoke. If I have to pay VED then I'm going to get my moneys worth.


Me:


> "I'm going to get my moneys worth". You do know everyone pays a different amount of VED depending on their car emissions? Therefore you are not getting your moneys worth, you are paying exactly what you should and no more. VED doesnt have any hidden extra taxations or costs, it is just one aspect of your car which you have to pay for, i.e. the emissions you contribute to the pollution of the atmosphere of the planet.





> Thats nonsense. VED is a cleverly disguised FEE to use the road. It's a FEE cyclists do not pay. The filth that comes out of my exhaust is far worse than that of a brand new range rover, Yet they pay more. Once again proving the road FEE has little to do with emissions. Cyclists breath in and out (Co2) a lot more than somebody sitting in a car so they should pay something. No pay No say.


Cab Davison:


> You are, I assume joking? I mean you're not actually that stupid, are you?





> Joking about what? Joking about the fact that cyclists do not pay to use the road? Unfortunately thats not a joke. These freeloading parasites get to use the road for free. And some of then have the cheek to grumble at paying drivers that make honest everyday mistakes. Cyclists are a bit like people who don't vote and the moan about goverment policy. How dare they.. No pay No say..


Me:


> Motorists dont pay to use the roads. You pay to keep your vehicle legal and roadworthy. Insurance is for when you crash into someone or something. VED is because your car pollutes the atmosphere. MOT is to make sure your vehicle is roadworthy. Exactly which one of those had the description of "Pay to use roads"?
> Whenever I read one of your comments I just end up laughing. You are so moronic to think the things you do. Haha!!





> Ved is a cleverly disguised FEE to use the road. It has little to do with emmissions I have proved that. You have fell for the government con You're a "sucker" You've been duped. Motorists pay more than enough to use their cars with out having to pay a TOLL to use the public roads. Cyclists pay nothing yet still have the cheek to grumble at motorists for making honest everyday mistakes. 99% of cyclists jump red lights and ride on the pavement but no one seems to take them to task. No pay No say.


And finally my last comment:


> I cannot reply anymore. I just LOL'd so loud that the neighbours could hear.
> VED has little to do with emissions? It is a TOLL to use the roads? 99% of cyclists jump red lights and use the pavement? The government has a con?
> I dont know where you are getting these hit-lines but keep 'em coming. You are really cheering up my day.


 
Please enjoy the little giggle that you will get out of this and then you are welcome to join in the arguement.

EDIT: Video link (
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cmyJuwQuRg&lc=PsOS6ACKp4sMvEmMvdMX8uFwXuYn1WmGJZ6cQaH_x3g&feature=inbox
)


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Aug 2012)

Some cars are exempt from road tax (sic) as well.
*Who pays road tax?*

*Nobody. It doesn’t exist. It was abolished in 1937, along with the ‘road fund licence’. It’s now car tax, a UK tax on tailpipe CO2 emissions above 100gm per km*. It’s not, and never has been, a fee to use roads. *
Despite being 75 years past its sell-by date ‘road tax’ is a term that refuses to go to where the other long-gone duties have gone (anybody out there still paying ‘window tax’)? Anyway, no big deal: ‘road’ and ‘tax’, just two little words. But, for the few minutes it’ll take to read the rest of this short article, let’s imagine ‘road tax’ _did_ exist. If it existed, who would pay it, and who wouldn’t, and why?
*1. Drivers who own the Volkswagen Golf 1.6 TDI Bluemotion 105 don’t pay ‘road tax’*:*
*2. Drivers who own the new Volvo V40 won’t pay ‘road tax’*:*
*3. More than one million disabled drivers don’t pay ‘road tax’:*
*4. Children don’t pay ‘road tax’ even though they sometimes have to use roads when walking or cycling to school:*
*5. Horses don’t pay ‘road tax’, even though they use roads and have most definite tailpipe emissions:*
*6. Electric vehicles don’t pay ‘road tax’:*
*7. Tractors don’t pay ‘road tax’:*
*8. Cyclists don’t pay ‘road tax’:*
*9. Police cars don’t pay ‘road tax’:*
*10. The owner of this Rolls Royce does not have to pay ‘road tax’ because it was built before 1973. Motorists with pre-1973 cars don’t pay ‘road tax’:*

*YOU OWN A CAR, NOT THE ROAD:* Payment of ‘road tax’ does not give anyone the right to demand “their” roads are pothole-free, widened to allow greater speed or ‘improved’ in any way. Paying a few hundred quid a year – even if ‘road tax’ _did _exist – wouldn’t go anywhere near paying a fair proportion of the negative externalities of mass motoring.


----------



## BentMikey (25 Aug 2012)

Matthew, please, that sort of person is an oxygen thief. They are enjoying the attention and hoping for people to react to them like you have. You just need to delete and block that sort of moron.


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Aug 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Matthew, please, that sort of person is an oxygen thief. They are enjoying the attention and hoping for people to react to them like you have. You just need to delete and block that sort of moron.


TBH I have found it very amusing. Everything he posts just cracks me up. I probably wont reply anymore but I am just going to let him continue on his rant so that I have something to laugh at for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Aug 2012)

I don't know why it is but peoples stupidity about "road tax" really gets on my tits.

(I mean motorists)


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (27 Aug 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> The driver of the video mentioned in my earlier post (xLewisShots) has complained to YouTube about alleged privacy violation, citing a part where the number plate is visible and part where his face is visible. I have pixellated the bit where his face could be seen and reposted with a link to a copy of the original YouTube comments on my blog.
> 
> I have left the registration number in as that is not personally identifiable information. It will be interesting to see what YouTube's reaction is regarding the registration number. Anyone else got experience of that?...


 
Well, YouTube has removed both the original video and the version that I censored to hide the guy's face. They have not actually given the reason for taking the second of the videos down. The only reason I can think of is that they consider the visibility of the registration number to be a privacy violation. Anyone know what is the best thing to do now?

I have added a blog article about it: http://www.happycyclist.org/?p=453


----------



## BentMikey (27 Aug 2012)

PM user rosickyize and ask them to make public the copy they took. YouTube are just avoiding conflict over the issue, you are perfectly entitled to upload the video with his face and with his registration number.

Maybe a few more of us will upload this one for you if you ask...


----------



## BSRU (27 Aug 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> Well, YouTube has removed both the original video and the version that I censored to hide the guy's face. They have not actually given the reason for taking the second of the videos down. The only reason I can think of is that they consider the visibility of the registration number to be a privacy violation. Anyone know what is the best thing to do now?
> 
> I have added a blog article about it: http://www.happycyclist.org/?p=453


You can always put it on Vimeo as well.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Aug 2012)

If it was just some nonce on the phone, I'd not be too bothered, but that was homicidally bad driving. I would be unwilling to let his index get out of google and off that video.


----------



## daSmirnov (27 Aug 2012)

At the end of the day YouTube can pull what they want from their site, the driver may give up when he has multiple complaints to make. At the moment Mr Vegetable's upload on Vimeo is on the top of Google's search results for me. I've got a copy locally in case I decide to upload it - with some additional stills of the guys face.


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Aug 2012)

Revenge is sweet?

Your guy (xLewisShots) has gaming videos on his channel. These have previously been taken down as Copyright.

You don't own the Copyright to the images - that belongs to the Designers.

Get his videos taken down?


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (28 Aug 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> Revenge is sweet?
> Your guy (xLewisShots) has gaming videos on his channel. These have previously been taken down as Copyright.
> You don't own the Copyright to the images - that belongs to the Designers.
> Get his videos taken down?


Sounds like a good idea, but YouTube don't accept complaints from third parties, so it might be difficult.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Aug 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> Sounds like a good idea, but YouTube don't accept complaints from third parties, so it might be difficult.


 
Does he know that?


----------



## sabian92 (28 Aug 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=656sCUOelhw&feature=plcp


One here on one of mine.

What a dick - and due to how the lights are sequenced, I can get most of the way down the road without anything behind me, yet i'm riding too far from the kerb, most of it in a cycle lane. I only move out in case something is taking the first exit and doesn't look before hand as it's a poorly designed cycle lane down at the roundabout.


----------



## BentMikey (28 Aug 2012)

It's a troll, just delete and block. Not worth spending any oxygen on.


----------



## sabian92 (29 Aug 2012)

Another troller is 1CuppaCharr. Just had him on one of my videos, and his channel is full of liked videos of cyclists getting run over and stuff.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Haauy2PxyM&feature=plcp


I apologise for my "fruity" comment in return, by the way. Not very polite but people like him get right on my nerves.


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Aug 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Another troller is 1CuppaCharr. Just had him on one of my videos, and his channel is full of liked videos of cyclists getting run over and stuff.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Haauy2PxyM&feature=plcp
> ...



He has been a knob on my videos as well. Just ignore him.


----------



## growingvegetables (30 Aug 2012)

Block the fool - he also uses the name ParagoOfVirtue


----------



## sabian92 (30 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> He has been a knob on my videos as well. Just ignore him.


 
He mentioned you and apparently how you "were in tears". Tosser 



growingvegetables said:


> Block the fool - he also uses the name ParagoOfVirtue


 
Yeah, he said he signed up again because i "so cowardly blocked him".

He then said to get his wedding tackle out of my mouth. Oh the intelligence...


----------



## BentMikey (30 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> He has been a knob on my videos as well. Just ignore him.


 
Problem is, since I'm subscribed to you, I still see you commenting to him and the other trolls. If you don't delete and block them/stop responding to them, I'm eventually going to unsubscribe from you. I already did that for JackJones...


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Aug 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Problem is, since I'm subscribed to you, I still see you commenting to him and the other trolls. If you don't delete and block them/stop responding to them, I'm eventually going to unsubscribe from you. I already did that for JackJones...


Well I have removed all his comments and blocked him now.


----------



## BentMikey (30 Aug 2012)

Brill, thank you very much!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (30 Aug 2012)

I had one remark on the fact I had headphones on,not the fact I almost got wiped out by a twenty ton lorry.(Well I may have if I hadn't been looking)


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (31 Aug 2012)

I have some clown trying to stir "debate" on some of my videos by claiming that he was on the same road at the same time as whatever incident occurred, watching me "weave all over the place deliberately trying to block the poor truck driver". You can imagine the rest.



So I called him a silly twat, blocked him, and blocked and removed the other comments which curiously appeared at about the same time. Another account posted abuse on my channel page so I blocked and removed him, too. I wouldn't be surprised if certain employees at SUNLIGHT TEXTILE SERVICES are the originators of this abuse.

Don't give these idiots room to breathe, the instant they invent nonsense or start abusing you, remove and block.


----------



## davefb (31 Aug 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Another troller is 1CuppaCharr. Just had him on one of my videos, and his channel is full of liked videos of cyclists getting run over and stuff.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Haauy2PxyM&feature=plcp
> ...



I get a few of those when driving..

it's an idiot parking... isn't it? glad I've never met any cycling ( yet )


----------



## benb (31 Aug 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Problem is, since I'm subscribed to you, I still see you commenting to him and the other trolls. If you don't delete and block them/stop responding to them, I'm eventually going to unsubscribe from you. I already did that for JackJones...


You can have your subscription to only tell you about uploads if you want.


----------



## growingvegetables (31 Aug 2012)

Peowpeowpeowlasers said:


> Don't give these idiots room to breathe, the instant they invent nonsense or start abusing you, remove and block.


Sometimes they do it for you  - just mention you're copying guy's comments and will be passing him to the company, for his employer to consider what he or his friends are doing for their corporate reputation.

I've had a couple remove themselves entirely from yt  - fast.

Aye - and on these allegations about your previous cycling, I'm presuming you've kept the whole original unedited? Surprising how some of them are dumb enough not to realise that you might just have been filming for the last hour - duuuuuh!


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2012)

Had one a few years ago, so sent a link to the Company as either it was one oftheir employees with a very poor atitude to driving or someone sullying their company name.

Got an email back that simply said "Sacked", and that evening the individual's account had been deleted.... Result!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (7 Sep 2012)

"Another lycra lout causing a nuisance on the road. Just how many of you lycra-clad clowns have to die or get injured before you realise you're not welcome on our roads!! Stick to cycling pathways, canal towpaths and parks."
User: NotoriouslyFast

View: http://youtu.be/97Bzq7_NzYo


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (10 Sep 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> "Another lycra lout causing a nuisance on the road. Just how many of you lycra-clad clowns have to die or get injured before you realise you're not welcome on our roads!! Stick to cycling pathways, canal towpaths and parks."
> User: NotoriouslyFast
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/97Bzq7_NzYo



Bl00dy.Hell. 

That guy is a moron.
I had a bit of fun on my most recent left hook near miss, it's amazing the failure in logic some people make as they try to twist it round to suggest if was my fault :-)


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (15 Sep 2012)

> RichAndIdle 6 hours ago
> It's very clear after watching a handful of your videos that you're an absolute menace on the roads. You're on a fecking pushbike!! Move out of the way and let people pass! You are deliberately riding in peoples way just to provoke them so you can make videos.
> Wouldn't it be funny if all the busdrivers and motorists who you have menaced got together and complained to the police? Wouldn't it be even funnier if you where handed a restraining order banning you from cycling on the public roads?
> 
> ...



View: http://youtu.be/GkdxxgXVYfE


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (15 Sep 2012)

Just chipped in on with that prat, may regret it.


----------



## BentMikey (15 Sep 2012)

Oh, it's a recreated troll. I think I've already blocked them. I might go back and delete their comments also.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (15 Sep 2012)

Wonderful, he's crawled out from underneath his bridge to pen a response to my comment:


> (SkrzypczykBass)You sir are a danger on the roads. It's the "must overtake" attitude of drivers that means us cyclists need to ride assertively/defensively. It's no more of a hold up then following a milkfloat, roadsweeper etc. who will generally be going about the same speed or even slower then a cyclist and taking up the same space.​Fact of the matter is though that overall in a busy town you get held up more in congestion from sheer number of cars on the road then you do by cyclists.​


 
To which he eloquently replied:


> (RichAndIdle)The difference is there, road sweepers and milkfloats are the same size if not bigger than cars, so it's not easy for them to just move to the left out of the way. It is easy for a pushbike to move a couple of meters to the left. I would lean out of the window and throw something at you if you rode infront of me at 20mph and wouldn't shift!!​


What a wonderful person....I've put in 2 more replies as I couldn't fit in my response to one comment box.


----------



## gaz (15 Sep 2012)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> Wonderful, he's crawled out from underneath his bridge to pen a response to my comment:
> 
> 
> To which he eloquently replied:
> ...


 

Haha, his last comment reminds me of something that happened the other night. Some woman pulls out in front of me on a roundabout (not a problem if she pulled away fast) but she was a snail.. Ended up passing her and keeping up 23mph for a good half mile or so up a slight drag. She didn't even bother coming near to me.


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Sep 2012)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> What a wonderful person....I've put in 2 more replies as I couldn't fit in my response to one comment box.


So '*********' doesnt fit in one box?


----------



## Cycling Dan (16 Sep 2012)

Nice guy here 


Ill just run you over next time
Darren Jones 43 minutes ago


----------



## BSRU (16 Sep 2012)

Cycling Dan said:


> Nice guy here
> 
> 
> Ill just run you over next time
> Darren Jones 43 minutes ago



Three nobber commenter's on a video recently uploaded, with two of them very new YouTubers.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (16 Sep 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> View: http://youtu.be/GkdxxgXVYfE




I had a bus driver do that to me a few years ago.
Shame only his front wheel was past me when he turned in.

Lots of these guys aren't professionals, they're just the same arrogant peanuts that you find everywhere else.
There's one in my sister-in-law's family. Drunken wifebeating scum.

I admire you guys for having the patience to try and educate them.


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Sep 2012)

Cycling Dan said:


> Nice guy here
> 
> 
> Ill just run you over next time
> Darren Jones 43 minutes ago



I have read all of the comments now and I strongly hope you have gone to the police with this. Maybe not for the MX5 driver, but at least for what the van driver has said.

It is also a bit of an error on the drivers part to actually have his full name as his channel. He isnt too bright.


----------



## gaz (17 Sep 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> It is also a bit of an error on the drivers part to actually have his full name as his channel. He isnt too bright.


You will see that more and more as google changed the policy with regards to created new youtube accounts. They must be linked to a google plus profile, which has a full name in it.

Doesn't of course mean that the name they used is their real one


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> Doesn't of course mean that the name they used is their real one


True but it will probably help the police in initial checks as they will have a name which might meet the onwer of the vehicle.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (17 Sep 2012)

gaz said:


> You will see that more and more as google changed the policy with regards to created new youtube accounts. They must be linked to a google plus profile, which has a full name in it.
> 
> Doesn't of course mean that the name they used is their real one


 
I got offered to use my real name the other day when I logged into Youtube, said "No thanks" :-) TBH it wouldn't take much to find out more details as I have my Twitter account linked but then when your dealing with some of the knuckle dragging trolls I wonder how they manage to dress themselves.....


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Sep 2012)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> I got offered to use my real name the other day when I logged into Youtube, said "No thanks" :-) TBH it wouldn't take much to find out more details as I have my Twitter account linked but then when your dealing with some of the knuckle dragging trolls I wonder how they manage to dress themselves.....


I had that message when uploading something. I though "No way am I purposefully putting personal details of myself online" (even though there are some videos with my name in and pictures of me).


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (17 Sep 2012)

Check out the most recent replies here:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAyse5qDWHE


Not classic but they do demonstrate that our videos get noticed.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (17 Sep 2012)

Nice to see some positive feedback


----------



## Cycling Dan (17 Sep 2012)

Alot going on aswell. 
Not a very nice person this one.
Comment from the van driver!
Seems like a threat here. 

Thefireuk please advise your mates to take down this video. Its in your best interest
Darren Jones 19 minutes ago


----------



## BSRU (17 Sep 2012)

Cycling Dan said:


> Alot going on aswell.
> Not a very nice person this one.
> Comment from the van driver!
> Seems like a threat here.
> ...




Some people just do not realise when to keep quiet.


----------



## gambatte (17 Sep 2012)

Cycling Dan said:


> Alot going on aswell.
> Not a very nice person this one.
> Comment from the van driver!
> Seems like a threat here.
> ...



Posted a response, I'll take it down if requested... Thought it a decent parallel, which might show him the futility of his threats


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Sep 2012)

Cycling Dan said:


> Thefireuk please advise your mates to take down this video. Its in your best interest
> Darren Jones 19 minutes ago


Does he really think that that will happen? There will always be a video of him now and he cannot do anything about it.
If the police come knocking on your door stating that there has been a complaint, put your foot down and refuse to take ownership of other people posting the video. The police will then return to the guy and tell him to stop wasting police time as there is no way that the police will contact every YT user who has uploaded the video and go around to their house just to 'have a word' and take it down.
His actions are futile. Keep us posted with what is happening.

BTW, have you reported his comments to the police (threats, etc)?


----------



## davefb (17 Sep 2012)

can you not report YT posts as offensive / threats ? it just seems to want to 'reply' or 'report as spam' ?
what a tool


----------



## theFire (18 Sep 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Does he really think that that will happen? There will always be a video of him now and he cannot do anything about it.
> If the police come knocking on your door stating that there has been a complaint, put your foot down and refuse to take ownership of other people posting the video. The police will then return to the guy and tell him to stop wasting police time as there is no way that the police will contact every YT user who has uploaded the video and go around to their house just to 'have a word' and take it down.
> His actions are futile. Keep us posted with what is happening.
> 
> BTW, have you reported his comments to the police (threats, etc)?


 
This is my video. I took it down because the guy had logged a privacy complaint on it and YouTube would have removed it anyway.

Stupidly my YouTube account was linked to my Twitter account and from that he got enough information from another google search to work out where I worked! He then rang my office and got through to me. At which point I just hung up. That lunch time I went to the police station. They said as I had replied to him on Youtube on the video it cant be harassment. So they have written to him requesting he does not attempt to contact me again, if he does I can then take it further. Its at this point I took the video down so the police could include in the letter my video has now been removed.

I've blocked him on Youtube and whilst I am reading the comments on the duplicates I think its best for me to just keep quiet on them.

So a bit of a warning to everyone, with so many accounts for different things make sure people cant piece them all together!


----------



## BSRU (18 Sep 2012)

theFire said:


> This is my video. I took it down because the guy had logged a privacy complaint on it and YouTube would have removed it anyway.
> 
> Stupidly my YouTube account was linked to my Twitter account and from that he got enough information from another google search to work out where I worked! He then rang my office and got through to me. At which point I just hung up. That lunch time I went to the police station. They said as I had replied to him on Youtube on the video it cant be harassment. So they have written to him requesting he does not attempt to contact me again, if he does I can then take it further. Its at this point I took the video down so the police could include in the letter my video has now been removed.
> 
> ...


Not only has it multiplied on YouTube but it has escaped off YouTube onto the web, it is on Daily Motrion and a Vimeo channel called "The Streisand Effect"(not sure about my spelling).


----------



## davefb (18 Sep 2012)

"because you replied it can't be harrassment for him to ring up your place of work" .. wtf ?


----------



## theFire (18 Sep 2012)

Something to do with me engaging with him and not telling him to not contact me


----------



## gambatte (18 Sep 2012)

difficult to make comments, if they're disabled?


----------



## davefb (18 Sep 2012)

theFire said:


> Something to do with me engaging with him and not telling him to not contact me


 
and on youtube he posted threats ?

there's some nutjobs in the world


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Sep 2012)

Not quite a troll but something which has caught my eye recently: 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cmyJuwQuRg&lc=PsOS6ACKp4ud9zFEVOaYDnEPg1nI7UyGI5Uj3RXgRps&feature=inbox


I am in a polite discussion with someone about their punctuation and grammer:


> GET A LIFE YA shoot
> mac garr in reply to monkeysnutscom 1 hour ago
> I have a life, and a nice one at that. Clearly with the words and phrases that you are using, you dont really have a good grasp on life and just go around on YT talking shoot to people and making stuff up.
> Then when you are questioned, you just give people abuse. I dont think I am the one who needs to sort my life out, you are.
> ...


----------



## AndyRM (20 Sep 2012)

Dude. If you're going to call people on their spelling/punctuation/English usage, you should probably make sure that you're using the language correctly yourself.

In other news, arguing on Youtube is an exercise in futility.


----------



## BentMikey (21 Sep 2012)

Nice putdowns there Matthew!! LOL!


----------



## Cycling Dan (21 Sep 2012)

theFire said:


> This is my video. I took it down because the guy had logged a privacy complaint on it and YouTube would have removed it anyway.
> 
> Stupidly my YouTube account was linked to my Twitter account and from that he got enough information from another google search to work out where I worked! He then rang my office and got through to me. At which point I just hung up. That lunch time I went to the police station. They said as I had replied to him on Youtube on the video it cant be harassment. So they have written to him requesting he does not attempt to contact me again, if he does I can then take it further. Its at this point I took the video down so the police could include in the letter my video has now been removed.
> 
> ...


 

An example of why you should keep your youtube life away from your personal life.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (21 Sep 2012)

Cycling Dan said:


> An example of why you should keep your youtube life away from your personal life.


This can help you keep separate identities: http://br.mozdev.org/multifox/


----------



## Cycling Dan (21 Sep 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> This can help you keep separate identities: http://br.mozdev.org/multifox/


i do enough to keep everything separate.


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Sep 2012)

Cycling Dan said:


> An example of why you should keep your youtube life away from your personal life.


I have my Cyclechat account linked in with my YT account but I dont hold personal data on here at all. My FB account is private and I havent used my twitter since I created it.
People can work out my name but YT has my age wrong and my location is always general.

If someone was really intent on finding me and had to correct resources and knowledge very close to the police's level of knowledge, then it is possible to work out where I am and who I am. But that is the same with the majority of people who use websites like FB, YT and twitter. And then they would have to work out when I am going to be in.

I would have had to have done something very bad for another member of the public to go through that process just to talk to me. I would have had to have killed someone or something.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (27 Sep 2012)

lol. please tell me you DONT use these 'fixie' bikes. Very unsafe.If you do, you should know better than this.
offspringmadboy in reply to carsruleok (Show the comment) 6 days ago

7400 Miles and it's been fine.

_This has been flagged as spam_ hide •
Another Lycra Lout causing a disturbance on the road! How many of you clowns have to die or get injured before you take the hint and get off our roads!!
NotoriouslyFast 1 day ago

Another troller,not worth replying to,really.Both trollers have no subscribers.The (stabilizers guy I know) is no longer a friend,but he wasn't before this anyway. I have three trollers now.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (29 Sep 2012)

*Comment on your video: yet another left hook *
* I'm sorry mate but you and all your bicycle buddys are all over the road like dose of the clap. How the fark are other road users suppose to know where you're going. One minute you're on the right the next minute you're on the left. You're like a swarm of cockroaches who need to be stamped on! Poor guy on the scooter is bamboozled by your crazy antics. Another video proving cyclist are a menace on the road. :-(*
*Ps and he's a learner you daffodil, give him a break!!*


Got this today on my video,cyclist in front almost left hooked and I get the blame,when I was filming behind.
Not worth replying to trolls.Still this is fun because I know I can bite sometimes.I now have three trolls on my case.Still,not as many as some people I guess.


----------



## BentMikey (29 Sep 2012)

Just delete and block that one. Is a total oxygen thief.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (29 Sep 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Just delete and block that one. Is a total oxygen thief.


 
Another comment,they obviously reads this thread.Too much time on their hands.

Too obvious,how very sad.

http://www.youtube.com/user/1CuppaCharr


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Sep 2012)

I dont post every troll on here, I am just too tired of it. I just delete their comment.


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Sep 2012)

its such a shame that ppl have nothing better to do than ride around on a bicycle, to film road users, and provoke them so they can put it on youtube, what a pathetic person you are...that guy could of had the worst day...and then along comes a sad plonker who has no life ... and then report it to the police!! you should have got into trouble for wasting police time you rediculas man!! get a grip you loony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bonnylicious1 18 minutes ago


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (29 Sep 2012)

Im afraid there are always people like this Matthew.Taken their time to get to me though.

Im aware of the mass media hysteria and negativity towards cyclists whilst forgetting how many people get killed due to car related crimes every year.


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Sep 2012)

Statistically, cycle safety is on the increase. I have seen that for myself on the roads. I used to get loads of close passes (about 10 per ride) and SMIDSY's but I only get about 2/3 now. Thats why, if you look at my uploading history, I have recently been uploading videos which are a bit more cheerful and enjoyable.

Trolls are becoming less and less but they have now changed and added at the end of their comments "BTW I am a cyclist". So that makes it okay to still give abuse to people? I think not.

Trolls can be removed and blocked so what they are saying is no biggie. I check my YT comments everyday and remove ones which I deem abusive (usually to me).


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (30 Sep 2012)

Just ignore the trolls,they aren't worth it.Sad pathetic creatures.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (30 Sep 2012)

This one looks fun:

*You f*cking grass. You do realise you could cost that man his job. And you probably will. You do also realise that you have posted your route home from work many times and you could be found. This isn't a threat, just an observation. Not that I would shed any tears if someone did find you. You horrible busy spending more time on the Internet than you do getting laid grass c*nt.*​ 
Posted on here :-)​ 
Account only created today, I feel honoured! Amusingly it's another of these chaps who appears to have used his real name :-) ​ 
ETA: Now this *is* interesting, a quick google on his name + British Gas brings up this


----------



## mr_cellophane (1 Oct 2012)

That's funny. So obviously not his real name.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (1 Oct 2012)

Im getting bombed a bit by accounts which are obviously just made for trolling and where the owner obviously has a hatred of cyclists.

Another thing is they think they can tell me what I can do when they are obviously sad little losers on a wind up.


----------



## gambatte (1 Oct 2012)

Yeah, obviously people who haven't had a friend or relative killed or seriously injured on the road and therefore think the roads are OK as they are.
Or who just don't think at all.
Or maybe are the dangerous ones on the road and don't want to be brought to book?
IMO better they get a wake up and three points now, than someone else has 3 orphans tomorrow.


----------



## theFire (1 Oct 2012)

I've got trolling comments that instantly get about 30 likes and become the top comment. I'm guessing there are bots to do this?


----------



## BentMikey (1 Oct 2012)

I think there is one troll with a lot of puppet accounts. I doubt he/she has been clever enough to script it, as it doesn't happen very often. Only enough that it was probably a bunch of manual effort.


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Oct 2012)

I have had a few "You shouldnt put peoples reg online" and "Is it legal to video people without their permission?"

I have even had a woman who claimed the knew the driver in this video claim that the drivers personality is not what is portrayed in the video. Okay, so she knows better than the driver himself?

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cmyJuwQuRg&feature=g-upl


----------



## theFire (1 Oct 2012)

Does this count as feeding the trolls?... 


Have you noticed that the only positive comments you get are from your bum chum cyclists friends, everyone else hates you (cyclist)
Keep posting your shoot videos and things will only get worse,
Nice work letting people know what a bunch of twats you are.
Keep up the good work.
chew1047 1 hour ago
*




**



**Reply**



*
You seem like a lovey chap. Fancy going for a coffee some time?
thefireuk in reply to chew1047 1 hour ago
Thanks, but no thanks.
chew1047 in reply to thefireuk 52 minutes ago
Awww ok... the funny thing is... I dont even like coffee!
thefireuk in reply to chew1047 30 minutes ago
You don't like coffee, i don't like cyclist.
chew1047 in reply to thefireuk 18 minutes ago
Maybe I should try some different types of coffee? I might find I like some of them!
thefireuk in reply to chew1047 16 minutes ago
Why would you want to do that ?, there's nothing wrong with not liking something or someone.
chew1047 in reply to thefireuk 7 minutes ago
Well at least you've moved from your original comment of hating to not liking ... Its a start 
thefireuk in reply to chew1047 1 second ago


----------



## downfader (1 Oct 2012)

theFire said:


> Does this count as feeding the trolls?...
> 
> 
> Have you noticed that the only positive comments you get are from your bum chum cyclists friends, everyone else hates you (cyclist)
> ...


 
Chew is a well known troll on youtube. Put up videos of him torturing rats on his channel. Most cyclists on youtube just delete chew's and 1cuppachar's comments. If anything it confuses the picture or the message of what we're trying to convey - road safety issues


----------



## davefb (1 Oct 2012)

downfader said:


> Chew is a well known troll on youtube. Put up videos of him torturing rats on his channel. Most cyclists on youtube just delete chew's and 1cuppachar's comments. If anything it confuses the picture or the message of what we're trying to convey - road safety issues


eh what huh, torturing rats ?

erm, surely that's reportable ?


----------



## downfader (1 Oct 2012)

davefb said:


> eh what huh, torturing rats ?
> 
> erm, surely that's reportable ?


 
He was shooting them in the neck with an air rifle. If it had been pest control he would have dispatched it, but one of the films consisted of the animal writhing for about 30-40 seconds slowly bleeding. Not sure if its still up on his page, I did attempt to flag it a few times but I guess youtube just looked at our "correspondence" and assumed I was the problem. I can only guess


----------



## BalkanExpress (1 Oct 2012)

theFire said:


> Does this count as feeding the trolls?...
> 
> 
> Have you noticed that the only positive comments you get are from your bum chum cyclists friends, everyone else hates you (cyclist)
> ...


 
Is it just me but the first thing that pops into my head is Larry Olivier asking "Do you like oysters?"


----------



## Matthew_T (1 Oct 2012)

downfader said:


> He was shooting them in the neck with an air rifle. If it had been pest control he would have dispatched it, but one of the films consisted of the animal writhing for about 30-40 seconds slowly bleeding. Not sure if its still up on his page, I did attempt to flag it a few times but I guess youtube just looked at our "correspondence" and assumed I was the problem. I can only guess


Sadly it is still up. And it is very disturbing. Therefore I will not put the link on here but will just give the name:
*Rat hunting, part 3 the kill (Pest Control With Air Rifle)*


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Oct 2012)

I smiled at :



> That coming from a texas cowboy and we have all seen Brockback mountian


 
Is that about a Cowboy who has a passionate romantic fling with a Badger?


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Oct 2012)

I smiled at :



> That coming from a texas cowboy and we have all seen Brockback mountian


 
Is that about a Cowboy who has a passionate romantic fling with a Badger?


----------



## downfader (2 Oct 2012)

Aww, poor little Chew.. he's sending me private messages through youtube now. He can kiss my ****s.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (2 Oct 2012)

Poor old moped rider just wants to turn left. Boooo to the pesky cyclists who are more concerned with dodging puddles than road safety.
misterpihtoo 4 hours ago

eh?

(what is it with the cyclechat server? I've had problems for days)


----------



## BentMikey (2 Oct 2012)

Sometimes I wonder whether we shouldn't get a bit more proactive in sharing our block lists? I feel there are a couple of trolls who have created multiple accounts, at least one who has 25 or more. Somehow it's a sort of win for them to post cyclist hatred and thumb themselves up, rather than them needing to get a life.

Once one complained that I'd blocked them more than ten times, IIRC. I take that as a sign my troll filter is roughly correct.


----------



## gaz (2 Oct 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/comment?lc=inpDoju-SGCAKiPOMwCh__IhdN3Rsk9viQlKcST5a18


> We'll... what you're forgetting is, is that you're a cyclist. You are the lowest in the ranks of traffic. Cars shouldn't avoid you, you should avoid cars, and give them the space they need. ​


That guy apparently lives in the netherlands. LOL!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (3 Oct 2012)

Bit of a giveaway also when they have no subscribers or videos.Must still be possible to trace these people by their I.P adress if the need be I would have thought.They aren't as safe as they think they are posting abuse hidden behind a keyboard.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (3 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/comment?lc=inpDoju-SGCAKiPOMwCh__IhdN3Rsk9viQlKcST5a18
> 
> That guy apparently lives in the netherlands. LOL!


 
Clearly he's mixing the use of "recreational" drugs with YouTube trolling....


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Oct 2012)

What a delightful person:

And how else are they meant to overtake by going on the wrong side of the road, those drivers are farking miles away from you anyway
2StrokeLovers 21 hours ago
The highway code has a picture of a car overtaking a cyclist. The car is on the other side of the road. If you werent meant to cross the line, then there would be double white lines everywhere.
monkeysnutscom in reply to 2StrokeLovers 21 hours ago
i will run you over one day on your bicycle dont worry about it
2StrokeLovers in reply to monkeysnutscom 1 minute ago
Then you will be arrested. F***ing tw*t.
monkeysnutscom in reply to 2StrokeLovers (Show the comment) 1 second ago


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (5 Oct 2012)

Leave them on,just don't reply and don't bite.


----------



## benb (5 Oct 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Leave them on,just don't reply and don't bite.


 
Sometimes it's fun to feed the trolls, but I do agree it's utterly pointless.


----------



## Bigsharn (11 Oct 2012)

> Hmmm... As a cyclist you do NOT pay any road usage FEE do you? So with that in mind do you not think you're being a tad high and mighty grumbling at a driver that DOES pay to USE the road?
> No pay....No say....
> 1CuppaCharr
> 
> ...





> As someone driving a company vehicle, he could very well pay nothing to use the road.
> No brain, no say.
> Bigsharnm in reply to 1CuppaChar





Feeding (then immediately blocking) trolls is hilarious


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (11 Oct 2012)

1CuppaChar has sent me the same guff,not that I really see what it has to do with this troll.Surely it's up to the highways agency if we are to pay road tax.(sic)

Obviously this guy has nothing better to do apart from trolling.

He'd better start on Thailand soon as I believe that cyclists don't pay road tax (sic) here either.


----------



## gaz (11 Oct 2012)

Bigsharn said:


> Feeding (then immediately blocking) trolls is hilarious


 
Haha I did the same to that guy. My response "Seeing as how you haven't paid your CED (comment excise duty) you are no longer allowed to comment on my videos. No pay, no say."


----------



## theFire (11 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> Haha I did the same to that guy. My response "Seeing as how you haven't paid your CED (comment excise duty) you are no longer allowed to comment on my videos. No pay, no say."


 
I remember seeing that one. Made me chuckle!


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (11 Oct 2012)

Christ on a bike, still getting a persistent PITA from a certain user on the British Gas clip  have now decided arguing/reasoning with her(?) is like pissing into the wind.... As such I'm gonna leave responding to the latest one, it just isn't worth it.


----------



## theFire (11 Oct 2012)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> Christ on a bike, still getting a persistent PITA from a certain user on the British Gas clip  have now decided arguing/reasoning with her(?) is like ****ing into the wind.... As such I'm gonna leave responding to the latest one, it just isn't worth it.


 
Sorry I think my comment woke them up just as they were settling down last time


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (11 Oct 2012)

theFire said:


> Sorry I think my comment woke them up just as they were settling down last time


No worries, appears the mother can use twitter.... Mind you it's surprising what you can dig up with a little Googling, all I'm saying is it seems strange to find stats for a rather violent PS3 game listed against the same username given on their channel, I mean that would suggest that the child is possibly playing 15/18 rated games


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (12 Oct 2012)

Cant see it is worth the time and effort to reply to obvious troling comedians like this.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> What a delightful person:
> 
> 2StrokeLovers


 
... but honest about his sex life!


----------



## ohnovino (13 Oct 2012)

Do you guys know people are copying your vids? For example, MachinimaDJ has a load of copied cycling videos, including Mikey's I thought this cyclist was going to be dead.

I've seen a few people doing this now, but I don't get the point. Are they trying to get some ad revenue from the copies?


----------



## gaz (13 Oct 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Do you guys know people are copying your vids? For example, MachinimaDJ has a load of copied cycling videos, including Mikey's I thought this cyclist was going to be dead.
> 
> I've seen a few people doing this now, but I don't get the point. Are they trying to get some ad revenue from the copies?


Yes it happens, let us know and we can file copyright claims, and the account will be closed down.


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Oct 2012)

ohnovino said:


> Do you guys know people are copying your vids? For example, MachinimaDJ has a load of copied cycling videos, including Mikey's I thought this cyclist was going to be dead.
> 
> I've seen a few people doing this now, but I don't get the point. Are they trying to get some ad revenue from the copies?


Someone copyed mine and I had it removed.

Another user has recently requested to copy and edit one of my videos. I have agreed, only to see the finished product (should be humorous).


----------



## gaz (13 Oct 2012)

1chuppachar - who posts stupid comments about road tax has multiple accounts
worth blocking them all in my opinion.
https://www.youtube.com/user/ObstinateGhost
https://www.youtube.com/user/ParagoOfVirtue


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (13 Oct 2012)

Ah my old mate.Well I haven't blocked him from posting mindless drivel on my channel,suppose he's entitled to his opinion but I wont waste my time replying.


----------



## downfader (13 Oct 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Ah my old mate.Well I haven't blocked him from posting mindless drivel on my channel,suppose he's entitled to his opinion but I wont waste my time replying.


 
He may be entitled to his opinion but he isnt entitled to put it all over your video  After all, would you invite an antisemite into your home to call you various antisemitic slurs? Or a sex offender to have a pop at your wife. Sometimes the chances they're given are given by us.


----------



## BentMikey (13 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> Yes it happens, let us know and we can file copyright claims, and the account will be closed down.


 
Here's one of yours, Gaz:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCVEYjQ_c-8&feature=plcp


----------



## gaz (13 Oct 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Here's one of yours, Gaz:
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCVEYjQ_c-8&feature=plcp



Aye, put a copyright claim on it straight away.


----------



## BentMikey (13 Oct 2012)

Mine's already gone!


----------



## gaz (14 Oct 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Mine's already gone!


The user removed it though, so they won't get a copyright complaint against their account, which means it won't close down.


----------



## BentMikey (14 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> The user removed it though, so they won't get a copyright complaint against their account, which means it won't close down.


 
Oh bollocks! Last night it was saying due to a copyright complaint.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Oct 2012)

There is usually a request to remove it, and if that is done - YouTube considers the matter resolved.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (14 Oct 2012)

*Cyclists do NOT pay any sort of FEE to USE the road like motorists, do they? Cyclists are on a FREE meal ticket where the roads are concerned, aren't they? With that in mind, how dare cyclists grumble and whinge at PAYING drivers for making routine motoring mistermeaners!
No pay....No say....*


----------



## gaz (14 Oct 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> *Cyclists do NOT pay any sort of FEE to USE the road like motorists, do they? Cyclists are on a FREE meal ticket where the roads are concerned, aren't they? With that in mind, how dare cyclists grumble and whinge at PAYING drivers for making routine motoring mistermeaners!*
> *No pay....No say....*


1cuppachar..


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> 1cuppachar..


I have had a few comments from people whos profile pictures seem to be the same as cuppa's. (Smiling face)


----------



## gaz (14 Oct 2012)

See this post. multiple accounts #845


----------



## BentMikey (14 Oct 2012)

There are lots more variants.


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Oct 2012)

BentMikey said:


> There are lots more variants.


Indeed. I have had at least two who werent on that list. I cannot recall them now as the comments have been deleted though.


----------



## benb (15 Oct 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> *Cyclists do NOT pay any sort of FEE to USE the road like motorists, do they? Cyclists are on a FREE meal ticket where the roads are concerned, aren't they? With that in mind, how dare cyclists grumble and whinge at PAYING drivers for making routine motoring mistermeaners!*
> *No pay....No say....*


 
Mistermeaners, really?

Not exactly the brightest sprocket on the cassette, is he?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (15 Oct 2012)

benb said:


> Mistermeaners, really?
> 
> Not exactly the brightest sprocket on the cassette, is he?


 
Doesn't come across that way.


----------



## sabian92 (18 Oct 2012)

Another fella - Paul Davies (stupid enough to use his real name! Or, at least it looks that way.)

Posted this on: 
View: http://youtu.be/dfQ3IAAUZ-I


YOUR A PAIR OF PRICKS YOU SHOULDNT BE ON THE farkIN ROAD YOU DONT PAY ROAD TAX AND ITS DICKHEADS LIKE YOU THAT GIVE CYCLISTS A BAD NAME WHY NOT GET A LIFE INSTEAD OF GOING AROUND FILMING SHITE AND BULLYING 12 YEAR OLD KIDS

I don't even know who the "pair" are. I'm only 1 person.  I'm also guessing he's not a cyclist so why say I give them a bad name? Idiot.


----------



## BSRU (18 Oct 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Another fella - Paul Davies (stupid enough to use his real name! Or, at least it looks that way.)
> 
> Posted this on:
> View: http://youtu.be/dfQ3IAAUZ-I
> ...



Maybe he was so drunk when watching the video he is seeing two of everything, or from his shouted comment, commenting on another video.
43 dislikes as well.


----------



## BentMikey (18 Oct 2012)

I suspect it's not his real name, but the repeat troll we've all been seeing. Delete and block, I think.


----------



## sabian92 (18 Oct 2012)

BSRU said:


> Maybe he was so drunk when watching the video he is seeing two of everything, or from his shouted comment, commenting on another video.
> 43 dislikes as well.


 
Yeah, although I suspect he was referring to another commenter.

It had 43 dislikes anyway. It's my most trolled video by far - I suspect somebody had got a few of their troll friends to do it.



BentMikey said:


> I suspect it's not his real name, but the repeat troll we've all been seeing. Delete and block, I think.


 
Yeah, I did. He's a tosser.


----------



## BentMikey (18 Oct 2012)

Nah, I think it's the "Paul" chap with 43 other YouTube accounts. Take it as a positive sign. Our videos are bringing consequences and changing behaviour, and some people really hate that they have this effect. Instead of changing their own driving behaviour, they've chosen to troll cyclists on YouTube.


----------



## BSRU (18 Oct 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Yeah, although I suspect he was referring to another commenter.


 
They probably were, although like many trolls their rantings do no make any sense, I had one comment on a video of a car RLJ two sets of lights and the troll complained about me "kicking woman"?


----------



## Davidsw8 (18 Oct 2012)

Interesting interaction on YouTube this morning (National Grid is the company of the van driver I posted a vid about):

Him:
Some people need to get a life sad!!!

Me:
Interesting this is the only comment on your profile, you don't work for National Grid by any chance? :-) Unfortunately (for some), I have no desire to stand back and let people get away with breaking the law, if you do, that's up to your conscience.
Thanks for the comment tho! ;-)

Him:
No just a cyclist with better things to do

Me:
Better things to do? Like posting pointless remarks on videos you claim are a waste of time... Hmmmmm, that's maybe not the best use of your time but live and let live eh? :-)


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (18 Oct 2012)

I do love the irony in the saddo/get a life comments :-)


----------



## dodd82 (18 Oct 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Another fella - Paul Davies (stupid enough to use his real name! Or, at least it looks that way.)
> 
> Posted this on:
> View: http://youtu.be/dfQ3IAAUZ-I
> ...





On another note - is this pass really that bad?

I have a lot of those everyday - no offence intended, just didn't look that close?


----------



## BentMikey (18 Oct 2012)

dodd82 said:


> On another note - is this pass really that bad?
> 
> I have a lot of those everyday - no offence intended, just didn't look that close?


 
I think when the lorry first passed, it might have been OK if the gap had stayed like that, but when the back of the trailer came past that was much much too close.


----------



## dodd82 (18 Oct 2012)

BentMikey said:


> I think when the lorry first passed, it might have been OK if the gap had stayed like that, but when the back of the trailer came past that was much much too close.


 
Fair enough


----------



## Andy_R (18 Oct 2012)

I feel like setting up a Youtube account, just to :troll: the :troll: ers


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (18 Oct 2012)

dodd82 said:


> Fair enough


It's also the size of the vehicle, a lorry + trailer like that generates a huge buffeting effect.


----------



## BSRU (18 Oct 2012)

dodd82 said:


> Fair enough


Plus the wider the field of view of a camera the further away things appear to be, that is why it is always helpful to have a part of the bike in shot.


----------



## BSRU (18 Oct 2012)

Andy_R said:


> I feel like setting up a Youtube account, just to :troll: the :troll: ers


It seems the best time to do it is after a visit to the pub/off licence and consumption of too much intoxicating liquor .


----------



## Davidsw8 (18 Oct 2012)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> I do love the irony in the saddo/get a life comments :-)


 
So, despite having 'better things to do', he carries on...

Him:
What makes me laugh is what a hypocrite you complaining about other people breaking the rules of the road but you are clearly breaking them yourself by running that first amber light as shown in your video. Here is the wording in the Highway Code. AMBER means ‘Stop’ at the stop line. You may go on only if the AMBER appears after you have crossed the stop line or are so close to it that to pull up might cause an accident.

Me:
Wow, all these better things you have to do seems to consist of continuing this conversation. :-)
I totally agree on the amber light issue, I misjudged it and was totally wrong in going through the first, which is why I stopped at the next.
However, I have NEVER gone through a red and the main issue here is the phone use, not the RLJ'ing.


----------



## Davidsw8 (18 Oct 2012)

Here's another really good conversation 

Him:
Why can't you camera twats leave the good old london cabbies alone? Whenever a person anywhere in the world thinks of Great Britain and London, they think of Big Ben, Buckingham Palace, Tower Bridge, Double Decker Buses and The good old London CABBIE. The last thing they think of is stupid pricks on pushbikes, crying and whinging every time they get overtaken. You have let yourself down and your family. Go and ride the wrong way up the M6!

Me:
Well... I don't know if I'm 'crying and whinging' but anyway that's a wonderfully simplistic view you have there :-)
I'd love it if everyone thought of London as those lovely monuments rather than some dead or injured cyclists under the wheel of a bad driver. I just hope that neither you or anyone you care about is ever a victim of such people matey.
Thanks for going to the trouble of posting abuse by the way, feel better now? :-)

Him:
You're more than welcome.
BTW no one cares about cyclists end of the day they shouldn't be on the road. Roads are for vehicles with engines.
Ps No offence.

Me:
No offence taken Trixie :-)
I would take issue of the 'vehicles with engines' comment though. So, besides cycles, you would maintain that horses and horse drawn vehicles should not be allowed on the roads - so, no more royal processions etc? And no people on the road, so no more road races, like Marathons? Awww :-(
Also, the romans started building roads in the UK c. 43 AD, some 1,836 years prior to Karl Benz patenting the engine for the first modern automobile in 1879.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (18 Oct 2012)

An Australian bloke im riding with out here had this on his shirt.I may put it in my videos when yet another complete knobbler passes me too close again.


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Oct 2012)

BSRU said:


> Plus the wider the field of view of a camera the further away things appear to be, that is why it is always helpful to have a part of the bike in shot.


I have noticed that. I think some passes are close when they happen but upon inspecting the video, realise that they are too bad.


----------



## sabian92 (18 Oct 2012)

dodd82 said:


> On another note - is this pass really that bad?
> 
> I have a lot of those everyday - no offence intended, just didn't look that close?


 


BSRU said:


> Plus the wider the field of view of a camera the further away things appear to be, that is why it is always helpful to have a part of the bike in shot.


This explains it perfectly  It's a 125 degree field of vision which isn't as much as the 175 degree view you get with it set to 720p (I run at 1080p) but it does make it look further away. The trailer was probably about 2 foot away when he drifted back. The fact it's a trailer makes it worse - I could tolerate a car doing that but a 40t HGV is far too big to be that close.


On some of my older videos they're recorded at 720p which makes them look like i'm a moaner for nothing when in fact they were a lot closer than it appears.


----------



## dodd82 (19 Oct 2012)

Fair enough.

I ride through a rather narrow road, and there's so many close passes - I think it's just one of those things I have to accept.

Put it this way, it's never going to change and I can't ride primary position realistically, so there's no point in me getting upset about it!


----------



## sabian92 (19 Oct 2012)

dodd82 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I ride through a rather narrow road, and there's so many close passes - I think it's just one of those things I have to accept.
> 
> Put it this way, it's never going to change and I can't ride primary position realistically, so there's no point in me getting upset about it!


Not really, riding primary on a road like that just antagonises drivers and then you get an angry close pass rather than a close pass.


----------



## theFire (21 Oct 2012)

Gotta laugh at comments like this....

"why don't you be a real man and learn to drive and buy a farking car instead of riding around on a bicycle like a little bitch. what kind of grown man rides a bike to get to and from his destination. you're a joke, a poor bastard that can't afford a car. grow a pair of balls why don't you. there are 17 year old kids driving cars with more money and self respect than you."


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Oct 2012)

theFire said:


> Gotta laugh at comments like this....
> 
> "why don't you be a real man and learn to drive and buy a f***ing car instead of riding around on a bicycle like a little bitch. what kind of grown man rides a bike to get to and from his destination. you're a joke, a poor b****** that can't afford a car. grow a pair of balls why don't you. there are 17 year old kids driving cars with more money and self respect than you."


 
Had one of these at work... new guy who had been "held up" by a cyclist on the 10 mph access road, and tarted on the "too poor to drive" claims

Then someone pointed out that the majority of cyclists in our department are the managers and consultants, earning far more than him, and then someone else asked if he had ever seen my bikes..... I was heart broken to point out that 5 of them are of greater value than the car he drives in!

He still rants and moans occasionally, but never in my presence!


----------



## kedab (21 Oct 2012)

Cunobelin said:


> . I was heart broken to point out that 5 of them are of greater value than the car he drives in!


 
i had this a while ago when cut up on a RAB by some lad on a scooter...it was so battered (and probably illegal) that it couldn't have been worth more than a couple of hundred quid at most - the kit i wear cost more than that, my bike didn't even come into it


----------



## downfader (21 Oct 2012)

This sad little girl, with limited abilities in grammar and boundaries has been trolling a number of riders online. 187premises has even has some mouth off her:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gsudy_nYqoE


----------



## Sore Thumb (21 Oct 2012)

I have just had my cherry popped on my new you tube channel. I have just had my very first anti-cyclist comment. Not offensive but still a bit anti cyclist though.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uma21nx7gY&feature=plcp

"He didn't pull out on you. He used the other lane. I can't see your problem. And aswell if he had of waited for you to pass, he would have been stuck behind you and getting stuck behind a bike is a fate worse than death!"



Can anyone suggest a witty response to this please?


----------



## downfader (21 Oct 2012)

Sore Thumb said:


> I have just had my cherry popped on my new you tube channel. I have just had my very first anti-cyclist comment. Not offensive but still a bit anti cyclist though.
> 
> 
> "He didn't pull out on you. He used the other lane. I can't see your problem. And aswell if he had of waited for you to pass, he would have been stuck behind you and getting stuck behind a bike is a fate worse than death!"
> ...


 

Delete it. Their comment, not the video, obviously


----------



## benb (21 Oct 2012)

Sore Thumb said:


> I have just had my cherry popped on my new you tube channel. I have just had my very first anti-cyclist comment. Not offensive but still a bit anti cyclist though.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uma21nx7gY&feature=plcp
> 
> ...


 
As comments go, it's pretty tame.

I can sort of see what they mean, in that the van didn't pull into your lane, but did a sort of combined pull out and overtake at the same time. Still pretty crap driving, as there was too much going on to effectively concentrate, but not the worst pull out I have seen.


----------



## downfader (21 Oct 2012)

benb said:


> As comments go, it's pretty tame.
> 
> I can sort of see what they mean, in that the van didn't pull into your lane, but did a sort of combined pull out and overtake at the same time. Still pretty crap driving, as there was too much going on to effectively concentrate, but not the worst pull out I have seen.


 
Realistically you have to look at it this way. It was a parallel turn, something advised against in the Highway Code. It also leads to the cyclist wondering if this van will be in their path, a newer cyclist might not handle it so well (like the guy at work the other week who told me he ended up over the handlebars when he panic-braked). Another problem with that pull-out is how it is on a bend, for a period he is driving on the wrong side of the road - its safer for him at the very least to wait and pull behind and get out of the contraflow lane.

Thats my opinion. Bad driving, whilst it didnt necessarily cut across the rider has potentials in other ways


----------



## Andy_R (21 Oct 2012)

Sore Thumb said:


> I have just had my cherry popped on my new you tube channel. I have just had my very first anti-cyclist comment. Not offensive but still a bit anti cyclist though.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uma21nx7gY&feature=plcp
> ...



a suitable response "well, if he is stuck behind me, he can see what cycling has done for my backside. What about yours lardy boy, does it wipe out your footprints when you walk along the beach?" should suffice methinks.


----------



## benb (22 Oct 2012)

downfader said:


> Realistically you have to look at it this way. It was a parallel turn, something advised against in the Highway Code. It also leads to the cyclist wondering if this van will be in their path, a newer cyclist might not handle it so well (like the guy at work the other week who told me he ended up over the handlebars when he panic-braked). Another problem with that pull-out is how it is on a bend, for a period he is driving on the wrong side of the road - its safer for him at the very least to wait and pull behind and get out of the contraflow lane.
> 
> Thats my opinion. Bad driving, whilst it didnt necessarily cut across the rider has potentials in other ways


 
I agree with all of that. The driving was crap, no question, just marginally less crap than a full-on SMIDSY.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (22 Oct 2012)

Sore Thumb said:


> I have just had my cherry popped on my new you tube channel. I have just had my very first anti-cyclist comment. Not offensive but still a bit anti cyclist though.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uma21nx7gY&feature=plcp
> ...


 
Don't bother.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (22 Oct 2012)

Just got this on here:



> 1. get a car
> 2. theres a cycle lane for a reason, STAY IN THE DAM THING
> 3. stop complaing
> 4. 0 yeah? 0 is the amount of farks i give for cyclests
> ...


 
And my reply, using EVERY character I could :-)


> 1. Have one, choose not to use it when I'll mostly sit still
> 2. Don't have to, cycles can use any bit of the road they want.
> 3. I'll stop complaining when drivers stop taking risks with my safety.
> 4. ?
> ...


 
I had to avoid having a pop at the terrible spelling, didn't want to seem like a bully.


----------



## gaz (22 Oct 2012)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> Just got this on here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same, just deleted it.


----------



## Sore Thumb (22 Oct 2012)

Oh dear, I have just had my first very nasty personal comment on you tube. Sorry cant link it as I am using the phone. 
So check my you tube site. It's the vid of the lady in the black seat on the phone.


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Oct 2012)

Sore Thumb said:


> Oh dear, I have just had my first very nasty personal comment on you tube. Sorry cant link it as I am using the phone.
> So check my you tube site. It's the vid of the lady in the black seat on the phone.


I will link it for you.


> Are you some kind of serial complainer or something? What are you bitching over, the driver did not endanger you. You're just a nasty, vindictive little snitch, with all the charm and social grace of a pubic louse. It's a pity nobody was filming you when you where flying through red lights, riding on the kirb and kicking woman in the stomach. Cyclists are a farking menace. Normal people should be allowed to shoot them for fun..
> gerrrrrrrtcha  9 hours ago


 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZf0P4pB6HQ&feature=plcp


----------



## Bengarbage (22 Oct 2012)

theFire said:


> Gotta laugh at comments like this....
> 
> "why don't you be a real man and learn to drive and buy a f***ing car instead of riding around on a bicycle like a little bitch. what kind of grown man rides a bike to get to and from his destination. you're a joke, a poor b****** that can't afford a car. grow a pair of balls why don't you. there are 17 year old kids driving cars with more money and self respect than you."


 
had this at work, untill I pointed out to said corsa driving apprentice my bike was worth twice his car hehe


----------



## veloevol (23 Oct 2012)

I had to allow this comment from a recent video:

"For once I think the policeman was in the right, cyclists are danger on the road and should be banned in central London.
Also bikes are for kids not adults."


----------



## Davidsw8 (23 Oct 2012)

I've disabled comments on my videos for approval by me only. My videos aren't really open for debate, they're just to show what's going on and occasionally to refer RoadSafe to.

Also, the only comments I was getting ranged from negative to downright disturbing... If I wanted to waste my time debating with trolls, I'd find the nearest bridge to sit under


----------



## veloevol (23 Oct 2012)

I keep Mods on now as I want the feedback from others to improve my own road craft. I prefer to filter out the rubbish.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (23 Oct 2012)

veloevol said:


> I had to allow this comment from a recent video:
> 
> "For once I think the policeman was in the right, cyclists are danger on the road and should be banned in central London.
> Also bikes are for kids not adults."


Ha!

I'm sure he misses the point then when the idiots who race their cars around the street are call BOYracers ;-)
Think that is also indicative of part of the cycling image problem, bikes are still viewed as toys and not a valid way to get around.


----------



## veloevol (23 Oct 2012)

But what insular little world does one inhabit to think that way? Reminds of the comment above 'Real Men Drive Cars'


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (23 Oct 2012)

A very sad one, I consider myself extremely fortunate to be able to use my bike for getting too and from work. When you look forward to the commute you know your onto a winner and that's before I even consider the sheer pleasure and joy of riding along country roads or tearing down a nice descent. It's satisfying to do those roads in a car but you're so shut off from the surroundings in a metal box you don't really appreciate where you are.


----------



## veloevol (23 Oct 2012)

This will be my 4th winter commuting and I'm actually looking forward to the lower temps as the sweat just disappears.. 

However I have my thermals at the ready!


----------



## Sore Thumb (23 Oct 2012)

Davidsw8 said:


> I've disabled comments on my videos for approval by me only. My videos aren't really open for debate, they're just to show what's going on and occasionally to refer RoadSafe to.
> 
> Also, the only comments I was getting ranged from negative to downright disturbing... If I wanted to waste my time debating with trolls, I'd find the nearest bridge to sit under



How do you set comments for approval on you tube?


----------



## veloevol (23 Oct 2012)

Advanced settings on upload allow you to moderate incoming comments. And you can set this as an automatic preset also.


----------



## gaz (23 Oct 2012)

Sore Thumb said:


> How do you set comments for approval on you tube?


Edit the video on youtube, it's one of the options.


----------



## downfader (23 Oct 2012)

Mind you, this guy is getting some abuse...


View: http://youtu.be/M5G4MYUXEIc


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Oct 2012)

downfader said:


> Mind you, this guy is getting some abuse...
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/M5G4MYUXEIc



Haha. Most of the comments are entirely against the video.



> Who in their right minds would get off an push?





> These signs are not the law so it isnt illegal.





> You need to find yourself a hobby.


That particular section just looked pointless to get off and walk 5 yards. And why couldnt they have just made a separate bike lane and pedestrian lane?


----------



## BSRU (24 Oct 2012)

downfader said:


> Mind you, this guy is getting some abuse...
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/M5G4MYUXEIc



What a plonker, why would a sign ordering you to do something have "please" as part of the text?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Oct 2012)

I think they just put these signs up to cover themselves.


----------



## veloevol (25 Oct 2012)

I got this last week, thought I'd deleted it, have to share...
"
Magnmusic1 1 week ago 
Will not get over it....you are using a video unaware to people...that to me is putting my children in danger
"

Won't someone think of the children!


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (25 Oct 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> That particular section just looked pointless to get off and walk 5 yards.* And why couldnt they have just made a separate bike lane and pedestrian lane?*


 
Welcome to TFL's wonder Cycle Super(ficial)Highways :-)

I did a video on this stretch of CS3 showing what a PITA it is....


----------



## downfader (25 Oct 2012)

veloevol said:


> I got this last week, thought I'd deleted it, have to share...
> "
> Magnmusic1 1 week ago
> Will not get over it....you are using a video unaware to people...that to me is putting my children in danger
> ...


 
Evidently not them, otherwise they might have different views on how to drive...


----------



## benb (25 Oct 2012)

veloevol said:


> I got this last week, thought I'd deleted it, have to share...
> "
> Magnmusic1 1 week ago
> Will not get over it....you are using a video unaware to people...that to me is putting my children in danger
> ...


 
Haha, that's amazing. Full paedo mania.


----------



## Davidsw8 (25 Oct 2012)

veloevol said:


> I got this last week, thought I'd deleted it, have to share...
> "
> Magnmusic1 1 week ago
> Will not get over it....you are using a video unaware to people...that to me is putting my children in danger
> ...


 
This person may not be aware that there are camera's EVERYWHERE these days filming us, so they better watch what they do!


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (26 Oct 2012)

Davidsw8 said:


> This person may not be aware that there are camera's EVERYWHERE these days filming us, so they better watch what they do!


 
So,so true.


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Another fella - Paul Davies (stupid enough to use his real name! Or, at least it looks that way.)
> 
> Posted this on:
> View: http://youtu.be/dfQ3IAAUZ-I
> ...



They got a point. I can understand carrying a camera to provide evidence in the event that Johnny Driver knocks you off one day, but filming such incidents for pleasure and then posting them on Pooptube is a hobby beneath even Norris from Coronation Street in terms of its 'sadness' quotient.


----------



## sabian92 (26 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> They got a point. I can understand carrying a camera to provide evidence in the event that Johnny Driver knocks you off one day, but filming such incidents for pleasure and then posting them on Pooptube is a hobby beneath even Norris from Coronation Street in terms of its 'sadness' quotient.


 
I don't do it as a hobby. Driver does something dangerous (regardless if I get hit or not) and it goes on Youtube, and if it's a works vehicle a nice email to their employers about how they're abusing company vehicles.

What's wrong with that?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (26 Oct 2012)

sabian92 said:


> I don't do it as a hobby. Driver does something dangerous (regardless if I get hit or not) and it goes on Youtube, and if it's a works vehicle a nice email to their employers about how they're abusing company vehicles.
> 
> What's wrong with that?


 
Can't see anything wrong with it,I'd just like drivers to be more aware myself and hope my videos may actually show some lunacy that happens.I have two absolute screamers from out here in Thailand to post on U-Tube when I get back,luckily the second one didn't lead to fatalities but it could have.


----------



## BentMikey (26 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> They got a point. I can understand carrying a camera to provide evidence in the event that Johnny Driver knocks you off one day, but filming such incidents for pleasure and then posting them on Pooptube is a hobby beneath even Norris from Coronation Street in terms of its 'sadness' quotient.


 
That's a surprising and somewhat disappointing point of view. Shouldn't you have a bit more social responsibility than that, especially considering your career choice?

TBF I doubt any of us get any pleasure from filming bad driving. I get pleasure from cycling, and I'd much prefer not to have some 1-in-5000 James Blunt try to bully me or to risk my life. I don't want to have to film it, but given the historic govt. unwillingness to fund and set traffic policing objectives, it seems that many cyclists feel we have little choice left but to do this. The point of filming, of course, is to bring some consequences to road pirate behaviour, and to encourage people not to do that sort of thing to cyclists in future. I might get a little satisfaction from the justice it brings when a driver can't argue and/or lie about his misbehaviour, and gets consequences for it, but fun? Not a 'k, mate, it's a whole load of hard work that I'd much rather not have to do at all.


----------



## sabian92 (26 Oct 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> Can't see anything wrong with it,I'd just like drivers to be more aware myself and hope my videos may actually show some lunacy that happens.I have two absolute screamers from out here in Thailand to post on U-Tube when I get back,luckily the second one didn't lead to fatalities but it could have.


 
Indeed which is why I personally do it. I'm not some sort of anorak who likes filming remotely close passes and screaming "OH MY GOD THAT CAR NEARLY KILLED ME I'M GOING TO THE POLICE", my channel even says on it:




> This channel is my little outlet into the world. It's for me to upload bad examples of pedestrian-ing, driving, and general peril on the roads of the UK.
> 
> I would rather not this become a honeypot for trolls and arguments - this isn't what it's about.
> 
> Thank you.


 




BentMikey said:


> That's a surprising and somewhat disappointing point of view. Shouldn't you have a bit more social responsibility than that, especially considering your career choice?
> 
> TBF I doubt any of us get any pleasure from filming bad driving. I get pleasure from cycling, and I'd much prefer not to have some 1-in-5000 James Blunt try to bully me or to risk my life. I don't want to have to film it, but given the historic govt. unwillingness to fund and set traffic policing objectives, it seems that many cyclists feel we have little choice left but to do this. The point of filming, of course, is to bring some consequences to road pirate behaviour, and to encourage people not to do that sort of thing to cyclists in future. I might get a little satisfaction from the justice it brings when a driver can't argue and/or lie about his misbehaviour, and gets consequences for it, but fun? Not a 'k, mate, it's a whole load of hard work that I'd much rather not have to do at all.


 

Indeed, I get quite a lot of joy from riding a bike. It's free, you're out with the wind blowing and it's generally pretty nice. I don't see why I should have to wear a camera to potentially prosecute drivers who think it's perfectly safe to pass me at 40mph+ with a 7.5ton lorry, or squeeze me with a trailer from a 40ton lorry, or even drive at me on the wrong side of the road, but I do because if not then what will happen then - they'll do it again and kill somebody?


----------



## Davidsw8 (26 Oct 2012)

When I started filming my journeys, I must admit I was compiling every instance together just to show people what you face on a continual basis while cycling - mainly because I was new to cycling in London and was really shocked at how bad it was.

I quickly realised this was pointless and a waste of my time. I now only publish to YouTube those instances where someone has committed an actual offence or situations which were potentially extremely dangerous. In those instances, the link gets sent to Roadsafe or the company of the driver (if applicable). Quite often, I'll just want the company to request their drivers take more notice of cyclists - they say they'll do this but whether they actually do or not is another matter.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (26 Oct 2012)

I don't actually think most of the time drivers actually appreciate how scary a close pass at speed is or how lunatic it looks when a car is drifting or driving slow due to the fact that the driver is either texting or talking on the phone or under the influence of something a bit stronger than Bisodol,heck i don't know perhaps they can't see to*o* well or whatever.How about if the offending drivers in some of the close escapes I have had actually saw it from a camera of a cyclist the pulled out on in front of,closes passed,perhaps they could appreciate it a bit more.In no way are my videos intended to get back at motorists as in no way do I think they do it deliberately although it may be appalling driving or yet another squeeze past pass.

Texting and using the phone while driving I find generally leads to poor lane positioning and lack of planning.Oh yeah,I may be angry at the time I make the video and I may find I am swearing when an offence takes place,that's just the way I am.


----------



## Drago (26 Oct 2012)

sabian92 said:


> I don't do it as a hobby. Driver does something dangerous (regardless if I get hit or not) and it goes on Youtube, and if it's a works vehicle a nice email to their employers about how they're abusing company vehicles.
> 
> What's wrong with that?


Apart from emailing their employers, it's pointless. It serves no purposes, other than saddling cyclists with an even worse image to that which we already have.


----------



## sabian92 (26 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Apart from emailing their employers, it's pointless. It serves no purposes, other than saddling cyclists with an even worse image to that which we already have.



Not really, if a driver does something to endanger my life I'm going to kick up a stink about it because if we become complacent then that is when somebody gets killed.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (26 Oct 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Not really, if a driver does something to endanger my life I'm going to kick up a stink about it because if we become complacent then that is when somebody gets killed.


Agree there, if this behaviour is to be ignored as "normal" then it will continue. At least now some drivers might get a letter and frankly I think cam cyclists aren't the ones giving "us" a bad name as that is the job of those red light jumpers and pavement riders it seems. 

I do however find it funny how everyone seems to accept the bad behaviour of drivers as "normal" instead of viewing them as the real danger they are and bemoaning them for giving drivers as a group a bad name....


----------



## downfader (26 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Apart from emailing their employers, it's pointless. It serves no purposes, other than saddling cyclists with an even worse image to that which we already have.


 
At the risk (again) of invoking Godwin's Law we ALL have a responsibility to highlight where things are going wrong. For far too long cyclists assumed they should just hug the gutter and take the crappy overtakes... there werent that many of us down here in Southampton for a start until the past 2 years - its taken REAL effort to highlight issues.

And when we did highlight those issues and explain "that's why people wont cycle" we were told "where is your proof?"

Well now technology has provided us with the means of proof. It would be socially irresponsible not to document and promote. Its not done for money, fame, its done because we all want the same safety and consideration others have been blessed with in other Euro countries


----------



## theFire (26 Oct 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Indeed, I get quite a lot of joy from riding a bike. It's free, you'r....


 

.... wait a minute! Free! 

Where do I apply for my refund? The missus will be happy


----------



## gaz (26 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Apart from emailing their employers, it's pointless. It serves no purposes, other than saddling cyclists with an even worse image to that which we already have.


It serves no purpose? I guess all the campaigning I have done has been a waste.. working with roadsafe london to make reporting videos to the police easy, working with police at looking how tfl operate around taxi complaints and pushing things forward, the numerous prosecutions, fines and section 59's where a total waste of time?

So much of a waste in time that I didn't talk about videoing and using the road on radio, tv and national cycling campaigns. oh wait, i did.


----------



## sabian92 (26 Oct 2012)

theFire said:


> .... wait a minute! Free!
> 
> Where do I apply for my refund? The missus will be happy


 
Well, cheap once you have the bike, the lycra, the GPS, the iPhone for Strava, the panniers, the rack...


----------



## gaz (26 Oct 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Well, cheap once you have the bike, the lycra, the GPS, the iPhone for Strava, the panniers, the rack...


Why would you have a GPS and then an iPhone for strava? Just use the GPS.


----------



## sabian92 (26 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> Why would you have a GPS and then an iPhone for strava? Just use the GPS.


 
Well, you can never have too many gadgets, surely?!?


----------



## growingvegetables (26 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Apart from emailing their employers, it's pointless. It serves no purposes, other than saddling cyclists with an even worse image to that which we already have.


Where do the drivers who've had police letters (often delivered by hand, no less) following one of my videos fit into your generalisation?
Where does the NHS Trust now actively considering including cyclist-awareness in their biennial driver refresher and assessment sessions fit in?
Where does the local taxi company who have VERY, VERY substantially improved their driving standards fit in?
Where do the commendations individual bus drivers have received fit in?

Just as an aside, and this is not directed at you particularly, Drago, but what exactly is this business of "image"? Some thoughts

a) On my bike, I intend to get from A to B, with as much pleasure and safety as possible. End of. I really don't give a tuppenny whatever about "image" - mine, that of cycling/cyclists, or anybody.
b) On a petrolhead forum, I wonder what the response would be to "that kind of driving gives us Corsa drivers an even worse image than we already have." [edit - I refuse all responsibility for monitors spoiled by spluttered coffee!]
c) I suspect, 9 times out of 10, the "image" argument is pulled out to try and hide the fact that the poster .......... actually hasn't got any argument at all.


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Oct 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> I don't actually think most of the time drivers actually appreciate how scary a close pass at speed is


Exactly the point which I am trying to get across in my "Close pass compilations". I have some very close ones this month which I will be uploading next weekend.

The only reason I upload things isnt really to just 'name and shame' drivers, but more to bring it to peoples attention that this isnt the way we should be acting on the roads. I dont think trolls understand that. They just seem to think cyclist 'pick' on drivers for minor misdameaners when actually, its a lot more serious than that.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Not really, if a driver does something to endanger my life I'm going to kick up a stink about it because if we become complacent then that is when somebody gets killed.


Not that I would, but if I cut you up I couldn't care if you posted it on YouTube. Why should I? It makes no odds to me - after all, ive just committed the act in public so why should I care if you pop it in YouTube where the only people who search for such videos are saddos? 

Emailing the employer I can understand. Posting it on YouTube does nothing except make you look as sad as the offending driver is stupid.

No one takes this rubbish seriously except enthusiastic cyclists, and were already converted to the cause.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (27 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Not that I would, but if I cut you up I couldn't care if you posted it on YouTube. Why should I? It makes no odds to me - after all, ive just committed the act in public so why should I care if you pop it in YouTube where the only people who search for such videos are saddos?
> 
> Emailing the employer I can understand. Posting it on YouTube does nothing except make you look as sad as the offending driver is stupid.
> 
> No one takes this rubbish seriously except enthusiastic cyclists, and were already converted to the cause.



What exactly makes people who post or view the clips saddos? Just because you seemingly couldn't care if your poor driving is posted on YouTube there have been instances where the drivers have found the clips. Some have made requests to take them down, some have argued what they did wasn't that bad and some have apologized. To me that shows the videos do work. 

As for what people choose to watch on YouTube I think it's incredibly unfair to judge people based on that. There are plenty of clips of trains driving through stations, buses, video games etc. That don't really interest me but I don't label those who watch or post them "saddos" as they clearly enjoy the subject matter so why shouldn't they share it. 

As a few others have said by highlighting this poor driving we encounter we hope to show what poor conditions and treatment cyclists have to put up with and if things change (such as what Gaz mentioned) then it's worth it.


----------



## Drago (27 Oct 2012)

The mere act of posting makes them sad, the plural of which is saddo. It's the cycling equivalent of filming a day out at a Cardigan Convention and posting it on the web.

It does nothing to highlight poor driving, and everything to rub non-cyclists up the wrong way. Nothing whatsoever has changed on the roads since people started doing this, and nothing whatsoever will change if you all stopped doing it today.

Do you honestly think habitual bad drivers log into the Interweb just view these videos, and then go away soberly thinking how they're going to buck their ideas up? The only people that watch them are other camera users and people who already hate cyclists.

Highlights bad driving, eh? Highlights it to who? Cycle cam users who already know about it? Cycle haters who'd happily see us off the roads anyway? There's no third party audience, no legion of ordinary Joes who watch these videos and turn to religion as a consequence. Every road user witnesses these scenes first had pretty much daily already, so how does witnessing them again add anything?

Don't kid yourself that this activity serves any useful purpose.


----------



## downfader (27 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> The mere act of posting makes them sad, the plural of which is saddo. It's the cycling equivalent of filming a day out at a Cardigan Convention and posting it on the web.
> 
> It does nothing to highlight poor driving, and everything to rub non-cyclists up the wrong way. Nothing whatsoever has changed on the roads since people started doing this, and nothing whatsoever will change if you all stopped doing it today.
> 
> ...


 
TBH I'm now wondering why you bothered to critique the philosophy behind the videos. You clearly havent read or care what others have said here. That means realistically that you let the side down when it comes to safe cycling. This is not to upset you but to make you realise the importance of evidence in this modern age.

People, politicians, police in many cases (certainly down here) and councils wouldnt listen to us about cycling issues before. The cameras have had a part in forcing their hand in many cases to look at their indifference and attempt to provide solutions. They have also had a part in educating newer cyclists (eg Gaz's Silly Cyclists)


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (27 Oct 2012)

Did you actually read Gaz's reply (no. 932)? It certainly seems from there that the videoing of poor driving incidents is having an effect. Now that Roadsafe are improving how they handle video footage submitted to them more drives will start getting letters or a visit from the police which I'm pretty certain WILL have an effect on them.

There is also the incredibly successful Silly Cyclist series which has 1000's of subscribers and positive comments, I've even had comments on my channel from other cyclists saying that after watching some of my clips they have adjusted how they ride to make them safer, just a single comment like that to me makes it all worth it.

As for every road user witnessing these first hand I don't quite see how that's possible unless they are a cyclist themselves? I very much doubt any non-cyclists have the foggiest idea how uncomfortable and at times unsettling it can be to be passed with mere inches to spare by someone in 1 1/2 ton metal box. Or to have someone race past them only to cut them up and turn left. This sort of behaviour isn't acceptable hence more and more cyclists have decided that we don't have to put up with it anymore and are running camera's to highlight it. After all silence on the matter will only mean it continues however if enough people complain someone will take notice.


----------



## sabian92 (27 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Not that I would, but if I cut you up I couldn't care if you posted it on YouTube. Why should I? It makes no odds to me - after all, ive just committed the act in public so why should I care if you pop it in YouTube where the only people who search for such videos are saddos?
> Emailing the employer I can understand. Posting it on YouTube does nothing except make you look as sad as the offending driver is stupid.
> No one takes this rubbish seriously except enthusiastic cyclists, and were already converted to the cause.


 
I don't care if you care. I don't do it for other people, I do it (primarily) for me - If I want to post videos online then I will, and if it helps somebody else then great. Most of the videos I've got on my channel are sent to the employers of the driver.

I'd like to think that if you did something dangerous you would care that you endangered somebody else. If not then you may as well just give up your driving licence as it's a case of "when not if" before you seriously injure or kill somebody.



Drago said:


> The mere act of posting makes them sad, the plural of which is saddo. It's the cycling equivalent of filming a day out at a Cardigan Convention and posting it on the web.
> It does nothing to highlight poor driving, and everything to rub non-cyclists up the wrong way. Nothing whatsoever has changed on the roads since people started doing this, and nothing whatsoever will change if you all stopped doing it today.
> Do you honestly think habitual bad drivers log into the Interweb just view these videos, and then go away soberly thinking how they're going to buck their ideas up? The only people that watch them are other camera users and people who already hate cyclists.
> Highlights bad driving, eh? Highlights it to who? Cycle cam users who already know about it? Cycle haters who'd happily see us off the roads anyway? There's no third party audience, no legion of ordinary Joes who watch these videos and turn to religion as a consequence. Every road user witnesses these scenes first had pretty much daily already, so how does witnessing them again add anything?
> ...


Not really - there are far worse videos on YouTube. I don't force people to subscribe to my videos. I only have 45 subscribers or so but they are free to unsubscribe if they like.
It does everything to highlight bad driving - the point is drivers now know that a (comparative) few cyclists wear cameras now and that they are open to being caught out and prosecuted for dangerous driving, but the fact they know means they should be careful. If I catch drivers I tell them what I do and how they can find their videos so they can see how dangerous their driving is. Drivers don't think being overtaken with 6 inches to spare at 40mph is that scary when in fact it's f**king terrifying, even more so if it's a lorry.
Tell somebody like CycleGaz and Magnatom that what they do is pointless. I'd like to see their reaction to that.


----------



## gaz (27 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> The mere act of posting makes them sad, the plural of which is saddo. It's the cycling equivalent of filming a day out at a Cardigan Convention and posting it on the web.
> 
> It does nothing to highlight poor driving, and everything to rub non-cyclists up the wrong way. Nothing whatsoever has changed on the roads since people started doing this, and nothing whatsoever will change if you all stopped doing it today.
> 
> ...


 
I think you're pretty sad, clearly you haven't properly read what some of us have said, you're stuck in your opinions and you keep blathering on.



Drago said:


> It does nothing to highlight poor driving, and everything to rub non-cyclists up the wrong way. Nothing whatsoever has changed on the roads since people started doing this, and nothing whatsoever will change if you all stopped doing it today.


It doesn't? Oh, then I guess the videos of mine which have appeared on TV, on various websites and in national cycle campaigns don't highlight poor driving.
Maybe you haven't seen any changes on the road in you area. But in London, over the years there has been a noticeable difference with bus drivers. This came about from some of us receiving some poor driving from them and reporting them to TFL. The companies have since changed their driver training to include cycle training.




Drago said:


> Do you honestly think habitual bad drivers log into the Interweb just view these videos, and then go away soberly thinking how they're going to buck their ideas up? The only people that watch them are other camera users and people who already hate cyclists.


Of course not, but some of us have seen the drivers comment on the videos or contact us about them, how do you think this happens? Perhaps they know to look up online because some of us occasional say "search your numberplate on youtube" Or because the police have sent them a letter about their poor driving and include the details of the video which appears online.



Drago said:


> Highlights bad driving, eh? Highlights it to who? Cycle cam users who already know about it? Cycle haters who'd happily see us off the roads anyway? There's no third party audience, no legion of ordinary Joes who watch these videos and turn to religion as a consequence. Every road user witnesses these scenes first had pretty much daily already, so how does witnessing them again add anything?


Highlights it to whoever wants to listen, I guess 3,000,000 video views is just going to be cyclists and people who hate cyclists. I guess the comments from people saying "I'm not a cyclist, but i've learnt the troubles they face and driver extra cautiously around them" are from the cycle haters?
You may think it is pointless putting the videos on youtube, but for us in London, it certainly isn't. We can put them on youtube, send them to Roadsafe London and the next day a traffic officer is looking at that video and thinking about what action can be taken against the driver/company, is that pointless? Or can we bring real consequences to those that treat the road like their playground and put people in danger!


Drago said:


> Don't kid yourself that this activity serves any useful purpose.


I don't need to, I know exactly what I have achieved, i've detailed some of those achievements in previous posts and whilst you may think it is a pointless task, i bet the drivers who have been issued with fines, prosecutions, points on their licenses, section 59's on their vehicles and letters from the police would disagree with you.

*What exactly are you doing to make the roads better for cyclists in you area?*


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (27 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> The mere act of posting makes them sad, the plural of which is saddo. It's the cycling equivalent of filming a day out at a Cardigan Convention and posting it on the web.
> 
> It does nothing to highlight poor driving, and everything to rub non-cyclists up the wrong way. Nothing whatsoever has changed on the roads since people started doing this, and nothing whatsoever will change if you all stopped doing it today.
> 
> ...


I agree with earlier posts criticising your opinion here. These videos have had an effect. I’d also say it’s far too early to think nothing will change in relation to driver behavior/attitude towards cyclists as a result of such postings. A c change in behavior can take time – look at the public attitude towards drink driving for example. One or two individuals posting videos on YouTube might have an immeasurable effect, but as more and more cyclists (and drivers) fit ever cheaper and better cameras, and as prosecutions of bad driver’s increase as a direct result of the evidence collected by such devices, I think even the most ignorant driver might just start to think twice about cutting up the cyclist or jumping the lights etc if they thought there was a pretty good chance their actions were recorded.
Granted, in an ideal world it wouldn’t just be fear of prosecution that stopped such attitudes, but after witnessing some of the disgusting behavior I see a minority of drivers get up to on a regular basis, I’d feel a lot happier for the prospect of greater road safety knowing that the number of people making such videos is increasing.
Give it time and as the technology improves I’m sure the optional fitting of such cameras and black box devices in all sorts of vehicles will be commonplace if not just for the lower insurance premiums.


----------



## Davidsw8 (27 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> Not that I would, but if I cut you up I couldn't care if you posted it on YouTube. Why should I? It makes no odds to me - after all, ive just committed the act in public so why should I care if you pop it in YouTube where the only people who search for such videos are saddos?
> 
> Emailing the employer I can understand. Posting it on YouTube does nothing except make you look as sad as the offending driver is stupid.
> 
> No one takes this rubbish seriously except enthusiastic cyclists, and were already converted to the cause.


 
I've had some very encouraging e-mails back from employers of drivers who (so they tell me anyway) say they've had a word with the driver concerned about their driving. I've only ever suggested that the driver be reminded to be more mindful - people do get so complacent and I think the odd reminder can only be for the good.

Couple of months ago (and this isn't traffic-related but I was on my bike and filmed it), I was waiting for a van to reverse and a builder walked behind me, opened a heavy steel gate to my left, let the gate swing open and it slammed into the van and knocked it's wing mirror bandy. I emailed the vid clip to the building firm who said they had a word with all the builders to be mindful not to let this particular gate swing open into the road and they even printed a special sign to this effect to put on the gate. I saw the sign a couple days later. No one got in any real bother over that and maybe some pedestrian won't get a steel gate in the face now...

Also, I don't think the videos will impact the drivers' behaviour but I do think another effect of them is to reinforce to cyclists like myself that you really need to expect the unexpected when cycling around. We don't exist in a bubble, stuff happens to everyone and it's handy to see that.


----------



## mr_cellophane (27 Oct 2012)

> the only people who search for such videos are saddos?


Could you ask him how he found the video then !


----------



## growingvegetables (27 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> It does nothing to highlight poor driving, and everything to rub non-cyclists up the wrong way. Nothing whatsoever has changed on the roads since people started doing this, and nothing whatsoever will change if you all stopped doing it today.


Really? I think the senior police officer who called me last night, regarding the driving of one of his officers, might just disagree. I'd venture to suggest he'd be mightily p****d off at the suggestion that nothing will change as the result of his interest in one of my videos.

No more details from me on this one. I value the friendly support of the police far too highly to even think of jeopardising it.

But, Drago - bottom line is that you haven't much idea of how cycle-cammers use their videos. You've chosen some sort of lowest-common-denominator - and randomly applied it to all, with no apparent interest in listening.

Get your brain in gear - there are ways

of "throwing out videos" to no real purpose;
*AND* of "using videos for real effect" (even if small and incremental).


----------



## BentMikey (27 Oct 2012)

Hahahaha, you make me laugh Drago. Honestly, why are you even a policeman with that belief system? You clearly believe your own work has no useful effect, and I imagine you must be very depressed about that.

Anyway, it's a good thing your views are largely wrong. Drivers *really* hate to have their rego and shameful behaviour online on YouTube, and it's made many of our repeat customers behave considerably differently on their second encounters. It's a tremendously effective campaigning tool, and it's very obviously so from the comments we get back from many drivers.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Oct 2012)

p.s. of course some of the most effective videos are the carrot ones - where we've videoed some exceptionally good driving, and then taken the time and trouble to write to the company to praise the employee.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Oct 2012)

Hey Drago, maybe you could publically post your opinion on this video?


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBuY0_hDixU


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (27 Oct 2012)

Good god,I hate passes like,all I want at the end of the day is to get home from my commute without some dick passing 1mm from my handlebars or left hooking me.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (27 Oct 2012)

Feck me that was a shite pass.... Completed inexcusable given the circumstances however I suspect our resident "expert" will say it was ok as the cyclist remained upright and alive....


----------



## Tynan (27 Oct 2012)

I wouldn't want to ride on a road like that

Granted I have little experience of roads like that and don't need to


----------



## Hip Priest (28 Oct 2012)

The videos certainly aren't useless. I practically learned to ride from watching Silly Cyclists!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (31 Oct 2012)

gaz said:


> It serves no purpose? I guess all the campaigning I have done has been a waste.. working with roadsafe london to make reporting videos to the police easy, working with police at looking how tfl operate around taxi complaints and pushing things forward, the numerous prosecutions, fines and section 59's where a total waste of time?
> So much of a waste in time that I didn't talk about videoing and using the road on radio, tv and national cycling campaigns. oh wait, i did.


Too right. (And you've worked hard for this.)
I have just received today an invitation to First Bus's Bolton depot to discuss the issues that I've highlighted in my videos, to see what they are doing about it and discuss how they can improve. This wouldn't have happened if I couldn't draw the attention of the right people with video evidence of the problems. (I'll report back after the visit - assuming I don't get ambushed.)
It all takes too much time up, but it will be worth it if we can start to change the culture on the roads. What we need is more people joining the campaign, following the lead of people like Gaz, Magnatom and Mikey.
To Drago - Gaz summed it up, but I'll repeat what he said: *What exactly are you doing to make the roads better for cyclists in you area?*


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Oct 2012)

Slightly OT

I was cycling home and on a roundabout, watching the traffic at the next entry. Car stopped when a chavriolet drove straight into the back of it.

Stopped and two chavs swearing at the elderly couple that they were going to claim they reversed.......

Backed down when they realised they were being videoed, and providing the video to their insurers stopped the "knock for knock" argument as well.

Total waste of time?
How sad is helping this elderly couple?


----------



## BentMikey (31 Oct 2012)

You are TEH AWESOMES, Cunobelin!!!


----------



## benb (31 Oct 2012)

@Cunobelin is such a right-on do-gooder!


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Oct 2012)

Hip Priest said:


> The videos certainly aren't useless. I practically learned to ride from watching Silly Cyclists!


 
Me too!

Only trouble was it was one of the alley cat episodes and no one told me Gaz was being ironic


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (9 Nov 2012)

> 1.3 meters is plenty off room, if you cant cycle between a 1.3m gap then you should'nt be on the road, or stop drinking
> balf1111117373



View: http://youtu.be/FsKIxIegObM


----------



## davefb (9 Nov 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> View: http://youtu.be/FsKIxIegObM



muppet , he's misjudged the timing coz of the daft keep left sign in the middle of the road..
bit dozy really, apart from that , theres nowt until asda ( unless theres someone turning into halfords )..


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (9 Nov 2012)

> Couldn't agree more with balf1111117373. 1.3 meters is plenty of room. The main reason cyclists are hated is because they Ignorantly hog so much of the road. You could fit two cyclists in the gap that bus left. Learn to share!
> 10pTrixie


On the same video. It's ironic that the reason I had a problem there was because I didn't "hog the road" like I should have done.


----------



## downfader (10 Nov 2012)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> On the same video. It's ironic that the reason I had a problem there was because I didn't "hog the road" like I should have done.


 
10ptrixie is a very well known troll. Has set up a couple of ghost accounts on youtube too but you can tell its him because he agrees with himself and posts the exact same phrases (and same spelling mistakes at time). Delete imo. F*** him, he had his chance and he blew it


----------



## Mugshot (10 Nov 2012)

@Drago
"I have to say that I was very impressed. I arrived at the depot at 10.00am and was met by Phil Bainbridge, who took me to one of the training rooms. They know my YouTube channel, so were already very familiar with the issues I have been concerned about on my commute to work."
Taken from HERE covered HERE


----------



## BentMikey (15 Nov 2012)

Some of you have had your videos copied:

http://www.youtube.com/user/VerySelfRighteous


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (15 Nov 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Some of you have had your videos copied:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/VerySelfRighteous


Yes indeed. I've posted a message thanking him for kindly promoting our videos of bad drivers. Good of him to join the cause like that. :-)


----------



## BSRU (15 Nov 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Some of you have had your videos copied:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/VerySelfRighteous


PositiveCyclist sent me an mail about it this morning, I feel privileged to have been plagiarised .
On the bad side it means no more common creative licence, it just happened the one they used was the only video I had with that licence.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (15 Nov 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Some of you have had your videos copied:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/VerySelfRighteous


Lazy little shitbag! Must try harder as he's not pinched any of mine....


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (15 Nov 2012)

BSRU said:


> PositiveCyclist sent me an mail about it this morning, I feel privileged to have been plagiarised .
> On the bad side it means no more common creative licence, it just happened the one they used was the only video I had with that licence.


Ah, don't worry about it. The videos speak for themselves. All he's doing is promoting them for us!


----------



## theFire (15 Nov 2012)

Bassjunkieuk said:


> Lazy little s***bag! Must try harder as he's not pinched any of mine....


 
He didn't steal any of mine either... however I do feature in one of the videos he took. Does that count?


----------



## semislickstick (16 Nov 2012)

Well, at least he hasn't added bloody adverts in there.


----------



## BSRU (16 Nov 2012)

semislickstick said:


> Well, at least he hasn't added bloody adverts in there.


There were adverts on my stolen video.

He has changed his channel page as he thinks he is being helpful to cyclists post videos on YouTube who use the creative commons licence.


----------



## Lanzecki (16 Nov 2012)

So we shoul dchange our licences? Or it it just pointless? I hear premises got one of his video's used by an advertising agency,


----------



## downfader (18 Nov 2012)

Lanzecki said:


> So we shoul dchange our licences? Or it it just pointless? I hear premises got one of his video's used by an advertising agency,


 
He did. Karmarama used it. Big ad and PR agency.. its all on road.cc.


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Nov 2012)

Okay so nothing insulting but just thought I would share this:



> It's against the law to put videos on here when they haven't given you permission.. my friends not very happy you've put this up of him.
> Kiera Bickerstaff  4 hours ago





> Excuse me? Against the law? Oh you do make me laugh.
> If you do indeed know the person involved in this video, then I am glad he has seen it and knows how ridiculas he looks.
> monkeysnutscom in reply to Kiera Bickerstaff (Show the comment)  4 hours ago





> Oh your excused and I'm glad I make you laugh, I think he looks bloody hilarious to be honest.
> Kiera Bickerstaff  54 minutes ago


----------



## BSRU (20 Nov 2012)

A humorous comment from someone using their real name to open a YouTube account to comment on one very new video, so I can only assume a friend or relative.

"Do you actually have a day time job?! Setting yourself up to become a "victim" of other road users and even attaches cameras to your bike and helmet your a bit twisted mate. Might want to head to the job centre.."


----------



## Cycling Dan (20 Nov 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Okay so nothing insulting but just thought I would share this:


what video is this on?


----------



## BentMikey (20 Nov 2012)

Cycling Dan said:


> what video is this on?


 
Click the links in his post.


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Nov 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Click the links in his post.


Yes that works.


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Dec 2012)

Not a bad reply, but a comment from someone who claims to know the driver in this video:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2h6bJWWCvgo



> RowanneSmile  12 hours ago
> No look, everyone who thinks this guy is a nutter is wrong, the man driving that truck is my grandad, hes been driving for over 40 years, he got told off and warned for this, you could've had him fired before he wanted to leave work, I'm sure he has more road experience than you, and dont call me biast, but its the truth, stop this now 'monkey' because its causing un needed attention. You almost put a 62 year old man off the only career hes got, for doing nothing but overtake you. Think about it





> CyclingMikey  5 hours ago
> Doing nothing? That was a homicidally dangerous overtake, IMO. Driving like that should most definitely receive attention as it is incredibly dangerous to cyclists. If it's a one-off, then fair enough, I'm sure your grandad (really?) will learn from it, and won't likely overtake a cyclist like that again.
> I suggest you remind him that there are thousands of us with video cameras now. We're not prepared to put up with this kind of driving any more.





> monkeysnutscom  5 minutes ago
> If the person driving had been fired, then that would have been an overreaction from the company. All I wanted was to bring it to the drivers' attention that the overtake was dangerous and poorly planned.
> Experience on the roads has nothing to do with how you drive or your attitude on the roads.





> RowanneSmile  2 minutes ago
> right, well I'm not going to get any more involved, but I'm just saying. I dont want this going any further so, I'd appreciate it if you get rid of my comments, I dont want to argue.


I find it very odd that they want me to remove comments.


----------



## Lanzecki (29 Dec 2012)

They probabally thought that they were doing good by trying the justify the driving. 

"Driving for over 40 years". 40 years to learn bad habits obviously.


----------



## rowanne (30 Dec 2012)

Nice of you to be horrid to a thirteen year old girl behind her back.Look I want to end this, I'm sick of arguing. I dont appreciate that your making a forum about my responses.


----------



## Lanzecki (30 Dec 2012)

rowanne said:


> Nice of you to be horrid to a thirteen year old girl behind her back.Look I want to end this, I'm sick of arguing. I dont appreciate that your making a forum about my responses.


 
You are the youtube poster? Some effort of you to find this forum, and then find the post. I admire your tenacity. 

We didn't make a forum to mock you. We didn't even make a new topic. We have not said anything personal about you. And quiet frankly you started it.

Take my advice, just learn a lesson from this? You cannot defend the indefencable. While you might want to protect the lorry driver, his driving put a vunrable road user at serious danger. He'll be a better driver for it.


----------



## BentMikey (30 Dec 2012)

rowanne said:


> Nice of you to be horrid to a thirteen year old girl behind her back.Look I want to end this, I'm sick of arguing. I dont appreciate that your making a forum about my responses.


 
...and we're not picking on you here. Think of this topic as a place to find the more interesting youtube responses we've seen. I also don't think Matthew was being horrible to you here.

+1 on admiring your tenacity and resourcefulness. Well done, those skills will serve you well.


----------



## Matthew_T (30 Dec 2012)

rowanne said:


> Nice of you to be horrid to a thirteen year old girl behind her back.Look I want to end this, I'm sick of arguing. I dont appreciate that your making a forum about my responses.


Look, I admire that you feel a responsibility to stand up for your grandfather and I appreciate that you dont want people to view him in a low light.
The video doesnt show him or have his personal details in it. Noone knows that it is him. The video shows the driving of the company and the vehicle, not the driver. The reason I reported it to the company is that driving a vehicle the size it is is not acceptable.

It is over and done with and I apologise if I have caused you any discomfort.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (31 Dec 2012)

Rushing into a pinch point and taking risks.yet again.I get this day after day myself and try to keep my wits about me and predict how the idiots are going to behave.


----------



## benb (31 Dec 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Not a bad reply, but a comment from someone who claims to know the driver in this video:
> ...
> Experience on the roads has nothing to do with how you drive or your attitude on the roads
> ...


 
Not sure I agree with that.


----------



## Matthew_T (31 Dec 2012)

benb said:


> Not sure I agree with that.


Okay, experience does affect your driving because you get into habits. What I meant was that experience doesnt mean you are a good driver.


----------



## benb (31 Dec 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Okay, experience does affect your driving because you get into habits. What I meant was that experience doesnt mean you are a good driver.


 
I agree with that.

In general, I think an experienced driver will be better than a new driver, but obviously there's a wide range of competence.


----------



## BentMikey (31 Dec 2012)

benb said:


> I agree with that.
> 
> In general, I think an experienced driver will be better than a new driver, but obviously* there's a wide range of competence*.


 
Yes, and a wide range of ability to learn with experience, and ability to exchange learning with lazy and easy bad habits.


----------



## Lanzecki (31 Dec 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Yes, and a wide range of ability to learn with experience, and ability to exchange learning with lazy and easy bad habits.


 
Also an willingness or a want to improve over time. 

That said we're not all perfect. Myself excluded ofc course. I'm perfect in every way, just as long as the boss is not around


----------



## downfader (31 Dec 2012)

rowanne said:


> Nice of you to be horrid to a thirteen year old girl behind her back.Look I want to end this, I'm sick of arguing. I dont appreciate that your making a forum about my responses.


 
Around 15 cyclists a year die because of actions such as displayed by the driver you say you're related to.

These videos are not personal attacks. They're a campaign for tolerance and consideration. Your grandfather showed severe impatience that could have killed someone, in my view its classed as Dangerous Driving (as it fulfills the legal requirements) and he was lucky the Police were not involved. 

When you're older you might come to understand why people like us write the letters, make the videos and try and raise what ever awareness of these issues that we can. It is to prevent death and injury, even the most "caring" man or woman driver should fear the enemy within and do everything they can to avoid putting others at risk.

I hope that you do read these replies and understand our concerns.


----------



## veloevol (5 Jan 2013)

Let my guard down at a pinch point a while back and got an uncomfortable pass.



Almost worth it for this comment:
"
_This comment has received too many negative votes_
misterpihtoo  2 days ago 
And how much room did you give him when you overtook. You see this is the arrogance of cyclists. I'll bet you'll say " I don't need to give him space" Do unto other as you would have them do to you. No wonder everybody thinks cyclists are cXXXs.
"


----------



## Cycling Dan (5 Jan 2013)

veloevol said:


> Let my guard down at a pinch point a while back and got an uncomfortable pass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When a cyclist can kill a bus then we can talk


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

_Alex Ferguson:_

"You could have killed that bus driver, overtaking so closely!


----------



## glenn forger (5 Jan 2013)

Curse Dan's nimble fingers.


----------



## benb (7 Jan 2013)

veloevol said:


> "
> _This comment has received too many negative votes_
> misterpihtoo  2 days ago
> And how much room did you give him when you overtook. You see this is the arrogance of cyclists. I'll bet you'll say " I don't need to give him space" Do unto other as you would have them do to you. No wonder everybody thinks cyclists are cXXXs.
> "


 
Hmm. I suggest he moves hid head slowly but closely past a piece of wood, and let me swing it really fast at the same distance from his head, and see which he prefers.


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jan 2013)

benb said:


> Hmm. I suggest he moves hid head slowly but closely past a piece of wood, and let me swing it really fast at the same distance from his head, and see which he prefers.


 
Very good analogy. Now add the size and weight difference, and instead compare a slowly moving long match (unlit of course) with a railway sleeper.


----------



## Bassjunkieuk (24 Mar 2013)

Oh we're having some fun with someone on my latest clip, us cyclists and our "crap analogys" to explain why it's dangerous to close pass us....



> "Road Tax? No. Bicycle tax? Yes.
> In 2009 I passed and advanced driving test with the Institute of Advanced Motorists. The highway code needs to be changed so people know what is law and what is not. Why doesn't rule 163 say you must give at least a cars width? It only says you should.. What kind of message does that send out to young drivers? Why doesn't it say you should stop at a red light instead of must? It's witch-craft if you ask me. What is a "cars width" anyway some cars are a foot wide."


 
I replied with:



> Again go have a look on the direct gov site "Many of the rules in The Highway Code are legal requirements, and if you disobey these rules you are committing a criminal offence" The message HWC163 sends to drivers is to be careful around vulnerable road users, NOT skim past them. It does say MUST not move over white line on a red and where are these cars that are a foot wide? Even my sexy toned cycling arse would struggle to fit into one that narrow ;-)


----------

